# Oase Biotec 18 - Upgrade, Wechsel, Eigenbau?



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Gartenteich Experten,

nach vielen hilfreichen Tips aus diesem Forum, muß ich mal wieder um Hilfe bitten.

Ich betreibe seit ca. 10 Jahren (oder seit es den Screenmatic 18 gibt) den Oase Biotec 18 mit einer 70 W UV leuchte und einer 15.000l Pumpe sowie einer 60 W Air Pump. Nachdem der Screenmatic defekt war, habe ich ihn kurzerhand gegen ein 200er Edelstahlsieb ausgetauscht, was die Reinigung sehr vereinfacht hat. Die letzte Kammer vor dem Auslauf (anstelle der Oase Steine) habe ich zusätzlich mit __ Hel-x befüllt und mit einem von 10 Luftbällen bestückt.

Der Teich hat ca. 30 m3 und bis jetzt lediglich 2 Koi und einen __ Graskarpfen (ca. 60-90cm). Nun sind 6 weitere 50 cm Koi dazugekommen und aufgrund des extremen Sommers habe ich vermehrt mit grünen Schwebealgen zu kämpfen.

Eigentlich war ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, insbesondere nach der Sieb Modifikation, aber für die Zukunft muß ich wohl den Filter vergrößern. Sicher wäre ein Biotec 36 mit o.g. Modifikation die einfachtse Lösung, aber der Preis ist mir zu hoch und ich bin nicht sicher ob es eine deutliche Verbesserung gibt.

Also bleiben mir 3 Lösungen:

1. Upgrade auf einen ähnlichen Filter mit mehr Kapazität, Oase 36 (zu teuer), CBF-350 (zu klein?)....?
2. Erweiterung des Filters? Zusätzliche Tonne mit Hel-X oder ähnlichem, Compactsieve (besser als 200er Sieb?) Anderen Filter ergänzen.
3. Neuen Filter selbst bauen, 3-4 Tonnen?

Ich wäre dankbar für Eure Meinungen! Ich denke im Moment an einen Neubau DIY Filter, mit 3-4 200l Graf Tonnen, allerdings bin ich was den Reinigungsaufwand angeht und die Bestückung der Tonnen nicht sicher. Hier würde ich mich über Anregungen freuen. Diese Anleitung habe ich als Grundlage genommen, aber ich bin sicher es gibt noch bessere Lösungen mit modernen Füllmitteln. https://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-selber-bauen/teichfilter-bauanleitung

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo,

1. nicht den CBF 350, max. als Zusatz am Ende aber sonst lieber nicht (hab ich selber)
2. Erweitern ist doch ein gutes Thema, wenn du bist jetzt zufrieden gewesen bist
3. Dafür ist ja der Winter gedacht 

MfG
Ralf


----------



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 1. nicht den CBF 350, max. als Zusatz am Ende aber sonst lieber nicht (hab ich selber)
> 2. Erweitern ist doch ein gutes Thema, wenn du bist jetzt zufrieden gewesen bist
> ...



1. Danke für die Bestätigung! Ich dachte schon der CBF hat keine größere Kapazität.
2. Erweitern wäre sicher eine Lösung, aber für ein Compactsieve fehlt mir die Höhe und ich denke es ist keine wirkliche Verbesserung zu meinem 200er DIY Sieb. Welche Erweiterung würde denn Sinn machen?
3. Stellt sich nur die Frage 3/4 Kammern und welche Füllung. Eine wirklich gute Anleitung habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. Möglicherweise gibt es auch fertige 3-4 Kammern ohne Inhalt, zu einem guten Preis.


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Aug. 2018)

Alles was mit wenig Besatz und dem Oase Spielzeug bis jetzt funktionierte...ist Geschichte....

Du hast jetzt einen 30m3 Koiteich mit mehr Besatz...Futter und Ausscheidungen.

Da wäre die Planung hin zu einer vernünftigen Filteranlage hin angemessen.

GrundPrinzip ist immer erst mech. Filterung und dann Biostufe...

Gepumpt ist immer nachteilig....kann man aber übergangsweise auch nett gestalten.

Aquaforte TF sind günstig zu bekommen...und vermutlich real gut für 20m3 Pumpleistung...

Dazu noch eine Helixkammer und fertig.

Bei Schwerkraft musst Du natürlich BA und Rohre nachrüsten.
Da bist Du aber nicht der erste dann, der da durch muss.
Wäre aber konsequent und dauerhaft die Beste Lösung..
Dann gehen auch sparsame Pumpenvarianten und die Pumpe sitzt hinter dem TF im Klarwasser...


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Aug. 2018)

Hab mir gerade die teichfilterbastelseite angesehen.....
Nicht gerade empfehlenswert ...
ist noch nett umschrieben.....

Es sei denn man nöchte alles glauben.....


----------



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Alles was mit wenig Besatz und dem Oase Spielzeug bis jetzt funktionierte...ist Geschichte....
> 
> Du hast jetzt einen 30m3 Koiteich mit mehr Besatz...Futter und Ausscheidungen.
> 
> ...




Leider ist der Einbau eines Bodenablaufs nachträglich nicht möglich, deshalb wird es leider bei gepumt bleiben müssen. Allerdings nur bis zum Lottogewinn.

Ich schätze Du meinst den ATF 1? Da liege ich allerdings neu bei knapp 1000€, nur fürs Gerät. Wie sieht es da eigentlich mit dem Stromverbauch aus?  Wie genau würde das bei meinem 35m3 aussehen? Kleinere Pumpe und ATF1 sowie 200l Helix Graf Tonne?


----------



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade die teichfilterbastelseite angesehen.....
> Nicht gerade empfehlenswert ...
> ist noch nett umschrieben.....
> 
> Es sei denn man nöchte alles glauben.....


 
Sehe ich auch so, allerdings konnte ich bis jetzt keine bessere finden.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teichern,

bei mir läuft es ähnlich, erst ein Spaltsieb mit Automatischer Reinigung 1x am Tag.
Dann 4 x 300l Regentonnen und zum Schluss in den Pflanzenteich.
Dies läuft so seit Anfang April und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hallo Teichern,
> 
> bei mir läuft es ähnlich, erst ein Spaltsieb mit Automatischer Reinigung 1x am Tag.
> Dann 4 x 300l Regentonnen und zum Schluss in den Pflanzenteich.
> ...



Wie hast Du die Tonnen befült, bzw. wie sieht der Aufbau aus. Der Biotec war ja sehr leicht zu reinigen, ist das mit den Tonnen ähnlich?


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, insbesondere nach der Sieb Modifikation, aber für die Zukunft muß ich wohl den Filter vergrößern.


Hallo Teichererererer,

super:
Eine kleine Frage nach einer Erweiterung und schon bist Du mit den Tipps am Teichumbau/-neubau. 
Ja, kann man machen. 
Man kann sich auch mit IBC und Regentonnen den Garten zupflastern und in den Gefäßen alles neu erfinden. 
Oder man baut sich noch doppelten einen Filterkeller. 
Oder einen Mix aus allem. like


Oder man kratzt sich am Kopf, schaut sich seine bisherige Anlage, den verfügbaren Platz im Garten/am Teich an und überlegt die nächsten Schritte, wenn der alte Filter nicht mehr ausreicht, aber man bisher zufrieden war.
Eigentlich müsste man jetzt nach ein paar Bildern/Detailbilder über die Teichanlage fragen und warum Du erweitern musst/möchtest.
Dann könnte sich der Antworter ein detaillierteres Bild machen und besser antworten.

Die nächste Hürde, welche Du überspringen musst, das ist der Typ des Antwortenden und welche Erfahrungen er hat.
Da muss man dann schon gut filtern können und hoffen, dass man für sich und seinen Teich die richtige Entscheidung treffen kann.


Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich Dir antworten soll.
Du schreibst, dass Du zufrieden warst. Aber nicht warum Du jetzt erweitern willst/musst.
Also bevor ich für eine häßliche Regentonnen/IBC-Erweiterung stundenlang herum basteln und diese Lösung dann unbedingt ganz sehr mit hohem Aufwand verstecken muss, da würde ich drei Euro mehr in die Hand nehmen und nach einer passenden Erweiterung meiner vorhandenen Anlage schauen.
Die 'Spielzeug'-Oase-Filter sind aus meiner Sicht gar nicht mal so schlecht wie diese hier immer gemacht werden, wenn man die Spezifikationen lesen und diese 'Spielzeug'-Kisten auch so einbauen und betreiben kann.
Wenn man die Suchmaschine seiner Wahl anwirft, dann bekommt man auch einige mehr oder eher auch wenig hilfreiche Tipps, u.a. auch diesen hier. Die Firma Deines bisherigen Filters bietet auch noch einige Erweiterungen mehr an, musst Du schauen. Jedenfalls sind in den Kisten die Probleme mit Reinigung, Über-/Ablauf, etc. schon geklärt, da muss man sich nicht drum kümmern.


Wie gesagt, noch ein paar Bilder, ein paar mehr Details und schon werden die Tipps hilfreicher.
Mit den hier vorgelegten Angaben zum Teich und Filter kann ich keine hilfreichen Tipps geben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (24. Aug. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Der Teich hat ca. 30 m3 und bis jetzt lediglich 2 Koi und einen __ Graskarpfen (ca. 60-90cm). Nun sind 6 weitere 50 cm Koi dazugekommen und aufgrund des extremen Sommers habe ich vermehrt mit grünen Schwebealgen zu kämpfen.



In erster Linie lag es sicher am Sommer, allerdings sind es jetzt auch mehr Kois. Deshalb wahrscheinlich die extreme Belastung mit den grünen Schwebealgen. Natürlich ist das Wasser jetzt auch bewegter.


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teichererererer,

na ja, keine Angst, das habe ich schon gelesen.  

Es gibt aber verschiedene Arten einer Teichanlage mit Kois. 
Angefangen vom Koi-Pool, bei welchem nur viel/große Technik/Filter hilft, bis hin zu einem Teich mit einem großen Anteil von Pflanzen, welcher auch mit weniger Technik und kleinerem Filter betrieben werden kann. Mit allen Variationen dazwischen ...

Als weiteren Punkt meinte ich, dass man den verfügbaren Platz für die Erweiterung mit in die Entscheidung einfließen lassen kann und sollte. 
Es nützt nichts, wenn man einen Hunderter am Filter spart, dann eine häßliche Optik bekommt und/oder das 'Filterelend' abschließend für zwei Hunderter verstecken muss.

Hier helfen Bilder der Anlage den Tippgebern ungemein.


Apropos grünes Wasser:
Grünes Wasser ist nichts schlimmes. Wenn Du es nur auf diesen extremen Sommer schiebst - der ist bald vorbei. 
Wichtiger sind die anderen Wasserwerte, welche wir nicht kennen.
Ansonsten:
Die UVC ist an, die Lampe hat noch genügend Betriebsstunden übrig oder wurde erst vor kurzem gewechselt und das Glas der Lampe ist sauber?
Oft hilft auch etwas mehr Flow ...
Die Pumpe ist sauber, die Schlauchleitung hat den für die Anschlüsse maximalen Durchmesser, keine Knicke und der Filter steht nicht zu hoch (Förderhöhe minimieren)?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (24. Aug. 2018)

Hi,
die Tonnen sind alle mit PPI10 Filterwürfeln bestückt, auf den ersten beiden ist eine PPI10 matte und auf den letzten beiden ist eine PPI30.
In allen Tonnen ist ein Gitter auf der untersten Stufe dort lagert sich dann der Dreck und kann einfach durch ziehen des Schiebers abfließen.
Das mache ich alle 4-6 Wochen im laufenden Betrieb bis das Wasser wieder klar wird.
Am Jahresende nehme ich alle Sachen aus den Tonnen und Spritze diese dann mit dem Hochdruckreiniger ab und bestücke die Tonnen wieder.
Fertig fürs nächste Jahr.





Das Foto ist noch älter, die Tonnen Stehen hinter der Hecke, der Pflanzfilter ist nun Links von der Lampe.


----------



## teichern (25. Aug. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Tonnen sind alle mit PPI10 Filterwürfeln bestückt, auf den ersten beiden ist eine PPI10 matte und auf den letzten beiden ist eine PPI30.
> In allen Tonnen ist ein Gitter auf der untersten Stufe dort lagert sich dann der Dreck und kann einfach durch ziehen des Schiebers abfließen.
> Das mache ich alle 4-6 Wochen im laufenden Betrieb bis das Wasser wieder klar wird.
> ...



Eine sehr schöne Lösung! Leider scheitert bei mir die "versteckte" Lösung an einer Bangkirai Terrasse sowie einem Ziegelweg um den Teich. Ohne die Optik komplett zu zerstören, könnte ich etwa die doppelte Länge vom Biotec 18 nutzen, bzw. auf 60-80 cm Höhe gehen. In der Breite ist auch noch mehr Platz frei. Ideal wäre ein Filter von der Größe des Biotec 36, oder ein weiterer in der Größe des 18er. 3 Regentonnen würden zwar passen, aber es ist dann einer recht lange und hohe Konstruktion.

Leider konnte ich auch nach langer Suche keine Alternative zum Biotec 36 finden, obwohl ich den Screenex/ Screenmatic ohnehin nicht benötige. Entweder haben die Filter eine zu geringe Kapazität (SunSun CBF 350), oder der Preis liegt gleich deutlich höher. Was die VF angeht, habe ich gar keine Erfahrung und die Preise liegen natürlich auch deutlich höher.


----------



## teichern (25. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Teichererererer,
> 
> na ja, keine Angst, das habe ich schon gelesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Mühe! Ein Foto habe ich angehängt.

Der Teich hat eine "L" Form und besteht aus einem tiefen Becken ( 5x5 m, ehemals 2m, im Vordergund zu sehen) und einem flachen Bereich mit Seerosen (2x4 m, ehemals 80 cm, die unsere neuen Kois leider komplett abgefressen haben). Hinter der Brücke geht es nochmal ca 2m weiter. Um den gesamten Teich ist eine ca. 50 cm breite Pflanzzone, die nur etwas 10-20 cm tief ist. Aufgrund der konischen Form und der Ablagerung am Boden, schätze ich grob 30-32 m3. 

  

Im Moment läuft eine neue (6/2018) 15.000er Pumpe (AquaForte) sowie eine neue (6/2018) UVC (TMC Pro Clear ULTIMA 55 Watt). Pumpe und UVC Glas ist sauber. Die Pumphöhe beträgt nur ca. 100 cm und alles ist sauber ohne Knicke, etc. verlegt.  Zusätzlich arbeitet eine AquaForte V60 mit 9 Luftbällen im großen Bereich. Der Biotec 18 ist anstelle des Screenmatic mit einem DIY 200er Sieb bestückt und in der Zeolith Kammer habe ich __ Hel-X und einen der Luftbälle eingesetzt. Die Pumpe liegt unter der Brücke im flachen Wasser, der Filter läuft über einen kleinen Wasserfall, links im Bild, zurück ins große Becken. 

Grundsätzlich war die Leistung des Biotec 18 über die Jahre "OK", aber mit steigendem Besatz möchte ich etwas ausbauen. Mit Fadenalgen hatte ich kaum Probleme, lediglich die grüne Schwebealge "verdunkelt" die Sicht. Leider sind die Preise der Oase 36er und Nachfolger extrem hoch, insbesondere da ich den Screenex/ Screenmatic nicht benötige, denn mein DIY Sieb hat bessere Arbeit geleistet, hier würde ich lieber auf ein externes Sieve umsteigen, vielleicht auf ein 300er. Vom Gefühl würde ich am liebsten auf ein ähnliches System wie den 36er umsteigen, aber der Preis ist einfach überzogen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teicherererer,

Danke für die Erklärungen und das Bild, das veranschaulicht Dein Problem/Deine Gedanken doch viel besser.
Rein von dem einen Foto ausgehend: eine schöne Anlage. )
Da würde ich keine Regentonnen hinstellen wollen ...
Wo steht denn aktuell der 18er?

Davon ausgehend, dass Du bisher zufrieden warst und alles funktionierte ...
... dann würde ich bei Deiner Anlage vorsichtig nach Schaufel und Spaten greifen.
... Hast Du schon einmal bei 3,2,1 nach dem 36er geschaut? Immer noch zu teuer?

Wenn ich richtig lese, dann hättest Du insgesamt folgenden Platz: L:1,60 m * B:1,00 m * H:0,70 - Ist das so?
Überlegung: Vielleicht kannst Du auch den 18er erweitern und Dir für den zur Verfügung stehenden Platz einen passenden Behälter als Erweiterung anfertigen/anfertigen lassen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (25. Aug. 2018)

Danke! 

Mit den Regentonnen stimmt! Allerdings habe ich eine große Figur (60x60x80) am Wasserfall stehen, so könnte man dahinter prima etwas in der Größe stellen. 180 x 100 x 80 wäre in etwa das Maximum. Im Sommer ist alles ohnehin bewachsen, also ist es nur im Winter eine "optische" Belastung.

Einen 36er suche ich schon seit letztem Jahr, aber die Preise liegen noch immer bei mehr als 800 €, oder höher. Natürlich zahlt man die Technik immer mit.

Das mit der Erweiterung erscheint mir auch sinnvoll, die Frage ist nur was genau man macht, bzw. welchen Behälter man wie füllt? Ich könnte einen günstigen Filter/ Behälter kaufen und selbst mit __ Hel-X oder was sonst Sinn macht füllen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Teicherererer,

wenn es bei 800€ aus welchem Grund auch immer klemmt, dann habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine richtige Idee für Dich.
Da bleiben nur Mülltonnen, Bastelei oder ein glückliches Angebot von 'irgendwas' übrig.

An den 18er anzudocken ist auch nicht so ganz einfach, da der Ablauf recht tief sitzt oder man muss diesen auf ein Podest stellen.
Wenn es die preiswerte Lösung werden soll, dann stelle den 18er auf ein kleines Podest und docke diesen an den CBF350 an, dort den Einlass entsprechend umbauen und fertig.
Ansonsten wird es aufwändiger und teurer.

Ich würde den Wasserfall auch nur separat und abschaltbar betreiben um die Temperaturen vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit stabiler halten zu können,
Die Filteranlage würde ich nur knapp oberhalb der Teichoberfläche platzieren und bei den Schläuchen auf 2'' umsteigen, um nicht unnötig Pumpleistung zu verlieren.
Und dann würde ich noch ... und auch ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (26. Aug. 2018)

Sagen wir mal das Angebot für gebrauchte Biotec 36er ist recht überschaubar. Die meisten sind sehr alt und in schlechtem Zustand, dafür bin ich nicht bereit 800€ auszugeben. Aufgrund der Entfernung kommt dann meistens noch Versand dazu. Nicht zu vergessen, ich benötige die Screenmatic ohnehin nicht. Mehr als 500€ sollte ein gut erhaltener 36er nicht kosten. Die Filtermedien würde man ja ohnehin auswechseln.

Was ich wirklich vermisse, sind Alternativen zu einen Biotec 36. Alle anderen Filter dieser Art sind deutlich kleiner und auch fertige Module sind schwer zu finden, insbesondere wenn sie Optisch etwas unauffällig sein sollen.

Die neuen ProfiClear Module von Oase sehen zwar gut aus, aber bei 2-3 liegt man dann auch wieder beim Preis eines neuen 36er. Ich schätze das Schaumfiltermodul hat keine wesentlich größere Leistung als mein 18er. Sonst wäre es sicher eine Alternative.

Merkwürdig, dass es keine preiswertere Alternative für den Biotec 30 oder Biotec Screenmatic 36 gibt. Die kompakte Bauweise ist schon ein Vorteil und ich war zumindest mit meinem Biotec 18 immer zufrieden.


----------



## DbSam (26. Aug. 2018)

Nun, einen Heldentod musst Du sterben. 
Vielleicht meldet sich aber noch ein Filterbastler mit einer genialen Idee ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2018)

Die guten Ideen für die Filtertechnik an einem Koiteich und diverse Filtertechnikumbauevolutionsstufen haben doch viele durch....

Du kannst Dich noch durch etliche Koiforen durchlesen und fragen....
Letztendlich enden fast alle bei einem sich automatisch abreinigenden System, Pumpe und Biostufe.

Oase und andere Schwammfilter dieser Kategorie sind egal was drauf steht oder angepriesen wird für einen Koiteich untauglich.

Umbau auf Schwerkraftfilter und Umwälzung Nähe 1:1 wäre konsequent.

Gepumpte Übergangslösung gleich mit einem TF z.B.....wäre möglich...

Alle gepumpten Systeme...also mit Pumpe vor mech. Filter sind anfälliger und Kostenintensiver...

Wenn die Umwälzung zu gering ist.....kann dle UV am Ende wirkungslos sein....weil sich im Teich mehr Algen Zellen teilen und vermehren als die UV schädigt....

Die kleine Aquaforte Kiste gibt es ja schon teilweise für ca. 800 in den Kleinanzeigen.

Den musst Du nur bei gepumpten  Aufstellung oberhalb Teichwasser nett einhausen wegen der Spülgeräusche....

Oder gleich irgendwo ein Kellerchen bauen...


----------



## teichern (26. Aug. 2018)

Ich schätze Du meinst den Aquaforte AFT-1. Wie genau würde dieser Aufbau denn aussehen? Meine 15.000er Pumpe durch UVC, in den Trommelfilter und gleich in den Teich zurück, oder muß dahinter noch ein Bio Stufe?


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Aug. 2018)

Bei gepumpt....ja.
Pumpe- UVC- TF- BIO- Rücklauf

Du musst da nur zusehen der 15m³/h Pumpe nicht sinnlos durch dünne Schläuche oder gepumpter UVC zuviel Gegendruck = Förderhöhe zuzumuten. Diese bricht dann an Hand ihrer Kennline in der Fördermenge ein.
Ebenso der Nachteil der im Teich arbeitenden Pumpe...schreddert alles ankommende etwas feiner und ist anfälliger für Verstopfungen/ Abrasion am Pumpenrad.

Du kannst ja einmal per Mörtelkübel und stoppuhr auslitern, wieviel die Pumpe jetzt fördert...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (26. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die guten Ideen für die Filtertechnik an einem Koiteich und diverse Filtertechnikumbauevolutionsstufen haben doch viele durch....
> 
> Du kannst Dich noch durch etliche Koiforen durchlesen und fragen....
> Letztendlich enden fast alle bei einem sich automatisch abreinigenden System, Pumpe und Biostufe.
> ...



Falls du aus deinem Schönen Naturnahen Teich einen Koipool mit überbesatz machen möchtest kann ich Thorsten nur zustimmen.
Ansonsten würde da ganz anderes ran gehen.
Noch Funktioniert ja alles und du hast Zeit dir Gedanken zu machen.
Eine UVC wird meistens an Teichen wie deinen nur selten benötigt und wenn dann nur Zeitweise.
Wenn die Pumpe im Dreckwasser liegt verschleißt Sie früher, aber wenn man die Kosten für einen Filterkeller dagegen Rechnet kannst du ziemlich viele Pumpen Kaufen.
Je Nach __ Filtersystem muss die Umwältzrate angepasst werden.
Eine Mechanische Reinigung sollte Automatisch Funktionieren, das Spart Arbeit, geht aber auch schon bei einem Spaltsieb.

Letzt endlich musst du selber entscheiden welchen Weg du gehen willst.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## teichern (27. Aug. 2018)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten! Ich habe selbst auch noch weiter recherchiert und dadurch jetzt ein etwas besseres Verständnis der Grundlagen.

Ziel ist am Ende die Umstellung auf einen TF, allerdings sollte der dann auch für die Zukunft reichen und halten. Ein gebrauchter AFT-1erscheint mir diese Kriterien nicht ganz zu erfüllen und andere Modelle liegen im Preis einfach zu hoch.

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich entschieden erstmal auf ein hochwertiges Spaltsieb mit anschließender Biologie umzustellen. Meine UVC kommt dann noch vors Sieb. Sobald sich eine Gelegenheit (oder Budget) für die Anschaffung eines TF bietet, kann ich ihn in die bestehende Anlage einbinden. Ich hoffe damit liege ich zumindest fürs erste über der Leistung vom Biotec 18.

Was das Spaltsieb angeht wäre ich wirklich dankbar für Eure Hilfe! Reicht das AquaForte CompactSieve II und das BoFiTec Design Plus, oder bringt ein AirAqua Supersieve deutlich mehr an Leistung. Ich schätze automatisch reinigende Spaltsiebe sprengen wieder mein Budget, oder? Welche Spaltweite des Siebs ist ratsam, 150, 200, oder sogar 300?

Was die nachfolgenden Biofilter angeht, habe ich ca. 180cm x 100cm x 100cm Platz, allerdings muß das Spaltsieb ja noch oben drauf. Eine möglichst kompakte Form in Schwarz wäre wünschenswert und ich bin nicht sicher, ob man 1 oder 2 Behälter/ Module benötigt. Natürlich kann ich das ganze aus Regentonnen bauen, aber optisch würde sich ein geschlossener schwarzer Kasten besser machen. Falls Ihr entsprechende Vorschlage habt, ich konnte noch nicht das richtige Modul/ Behälter finden. 

Und zuletzt ist die Frage wie genau (Japanmatten, __ Hel-X, etc.) soll ich die Behälter füllen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Aug. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn es die preiswerte Lösung werden soll, dann stelle den 18er auf ein kleines Podest und docke diesen an den CBF350 an, dort den Einlass entsprechend umbauen und fertig.
> Ansonsten wird es aufwändiger und teurer.


Bis zur Trommlerlösung und den nachfolgenden genau dazu passenden Modulen würde ich den Weg mit diesem CBF 350 gehen.
Die Kosten sind überschaubar und Dein Sieb ist schon im 18er ...
Bis zur endgültigen Umstellung sollte die 'Schwämmelei' vorübergehend funktionieren.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Aug. 2018)

Der Aquaforte ATF 1 hat die Möglichkeit der Montage eine 40W UVC direkt im TF Gehäuse. Also ohne zusätzlichen Strömungswiderstand.
Vielleicht fragst Du hier einige per PN oder Unterhaltung an, die solch ein Gerät betreiben...Chrizzl zum Beispiel:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ich-bei-euch-die-tauch-uvc.49309/#post-580844
und
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich.46046/page-4#post-553220


Benutze einmal die Forensuche hier...
Es gibt aber in anderen Foren ggf. auch Berichte über den ATF 1.
koi-gelhaar oder koi-live

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...nststoff-atf-1-erfahrungen.46216/#post-526821

Klar ist dieses Gerät nicht High End.....aber es verrichtet seine Arbeit im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten.

Zum CBF und ggf. Spaltsieb davor kannst Du auch hier etwas lesen- zugegeben- IDA hat den Luxusvorteil beim Teichbau BA und Rohre schon verlegt zu haben.
Somit kann man entspannter experimentieren mit der Filterei.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmen-mit-koi.48059/page-16


----------



## teichern (27. Aug. 2018)

Ich schätze die Pumpe (15.000) geht direkt in den ATF 1, bzw. über die externe UVC (oder die interne). Das "Schmutzwasser" wird dann ausgespült, wie viel Wasser kommt da eigentlich etwa zusammen?

Danach fehlt auch noch eine Bio Kammer, wie genau sollte die aussehen? Die von AquaForte sind leider gleich wieder sehr teuer.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Aug. 2018)

Ein Behältnis Deiner Wahl.
z.B.
Eckige Graf-?Regentonne, zwei Flansche, Gitterrohr, __ Hel-X je nach Futtermengeneinwurf....
Du kannst auch eine Biotonne (teilweise) in der Erde installieren...Filterkeller....Ansatz...und den TF eben gepumpt darüber betreiben.
Das Rücklaufrohr KG 110 oder 125 muß dann aber ggf. per Flansch seitlich in den Teich geführt werden.


----------



## teichern (27. Aug. 2018)

Nun ich würde dann wohl auf eine eckige Graf mit 200, 300, 400 oder 500 l gehen. Was das Futter angeht liegen wir bei nicht mehr als 1-2 Tassen/ Tag. Welche Größe und welcher __ Hel-X wäre da angebracht? Wird die Tonne dann bis oben mit Helix gefüllt? Wie soll das Wasser in die Tonne geleitet werden? Oben rein und seitlich oben raus?


----------



## teichern (28. Aug. 2018)

Ich habe, dank Ebay 10% Garten......, erstmal einen BoFiTec Design Plus 150er bestellt. Dahinter und/ oder den Biotec 18 kommt dann noch eine Biokammer, sobald ich das passende gefunden habe.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Aug. 2018)

Bei den solltest du jede Woche mal rein schauen, es kann im Sommer sich ein Biofilm bilden und das Wasser kann nicht mehr durchfließen.
Ich habe zwar eine Automatische Spülung aber alle paar Wochen, gehe ich zusätzlich mit einer Wurzelbürste bei und Schruppe ein paar mal übers Sieb.

Bei __ Hel-X als Biomedium, dran Denken es braucht länger bis sich dort ein Biofilm Bildet und der Filter Arbeitet.
Falls du im Winter abschaltest würde ich eher auf Matten gehen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichern (28. Aug. 2018)

Danke für den Tip! Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer möglichst passenden Bio.Kammer. Da sie recht sichtbar sein wird, insbesondere im Winter, suche ich nach etwas in schwarz möglichst passend zu meinen max 1,8m x 1m x 0,9m und ohne dabei gleich wieder 800-1000€ auszugeben. Das Sieb muß ja auch noch oben drauf, also wäre eine etwas flachere Biokammer schön.

Der BoFiTec kommt erstmal auf den Biotec 18, mit Loch im Deckel und Japanmatte (oder Tropfplatte) über den Schwämmen. Besser als mein DIY Sieb wird es sicher.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Aug. 2018)

Da du nur eine kleine Höhe zu Verfügung hast würde ich erst einmal mit dem 350C arbeiten.
Dieser sollte für die nächsten Jahre reichen, bis die Fische größer und/oder mehr geworden sind.
Dann kann immer noch ein TF angeschafft werden, vielleicht ist ja in den nächsten Jahren einer im Angebot.

Mach mal ein paar Bilder wenn du alles Fertig hast.

Schönen Abend

Sven


----------



## teichern (28. Aug. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Da du nur eine kleine Höhe zu Verfügung hast würde ich erst einmal mit dem 350C arbeiten.
> Dieser sollte für die nächsten Jahre reichen, bis die Fische größer und/oder mehr geworden sind.
> Dann kann immer noch ein TF angeschafft werden, vielleicht ist ja in den nächsten Jahren einer im Angebot.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall! Hat eigentlich schon jemand 2 SunSun CBF 550 zusammengebaut? Wenn man die blauen in den 1. und die gelben in den 2. baut, bekommt man 4 Reihen Schwämme anstelle von 3 beim 350er. Der Preis liegt dann bei ca. 270€, anstelle von ca. 150€. Auch die Umnutzung als Biokammer wäre doch möglich? Der 550er ist (HxBxT) 40x51x70 und das einzelne Element vom 350er ist 40x51x41. Man hätte also 4 Schwämme mehr, aber eben 2 große Kammern und nicht 3 kleine. Müßte doch ein Vorteil für die Biologie sein, oder?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (28. Aug. 2018)

Den CBF 550 kannte ich noch nicht,.
Bei der Biologie ist es wie beim Hubraum der Autos.
Zumindest in den 90ern dort galt dann was ist besser als viel Hubraum? Noch mehr Hubraum 

Ich würde mir den Filter kaufen der am besten dort hin passt wo er hin soll und versuchen so viel wie möglich an Biologie zu bekommen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## krallowa (29. Aug. 2018)

Moin,

bis auf den Höhenunterschied zwischen Ein- und Auslauf und das du am Ende des einen nur einen großen Ausgang hast, keine schlechte Idee.
Du musst also die erste Kiste höher als die 2. setzen und aus dem einzelnen großen Ausgang der 1. Kiste auf die zwei kleinen Eingänge der 2. Kiste reduzieren und dann noch hoffen das der Flow ausreicht um nicht Kiste 1 zu fluten.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2018)

Der von mir bereits empfohlenen link zum CBF 350 und Spaltsieb wurde anscheinend nicht gelesen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmen-mit-koi.48059/page-16
Das hätte ggf. eigentlich weitere Überlegungen- insbesondere bei 30m³ und jetzt 8 großen Koi in andere Richtungen führen können



teichern schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Hat eigentlich schon jemand 2 SunSun CBF 550 zusammengebaut? Wenn man die blauen in den 1. und die gelben in den 2. baut, bekommt man 4 Reihen Schwämme anstelle von 3 beim 350er. Der Preis liegt dann bei ca. 270€, anstelle von ca. 150€. Auch die Umnutzung als Biokammer wäre doch möglich? Der 550er ist (HxBxT) 40x51x70 und das einzelne Element vom 350er ist 40x51x41. Man hätte also 4 Schwämme mehr, aber eben 2 große Kammern und nicht 3 kleine. Müßte doch ein Vorteil für die Biologie sein, oder



Jetzt hast Du schon ein Spaltsieb mit Blumentopfoberteil gekauft.....Wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, wird sich das Sieb im Sommer fast täglich mit Biofilm etc.. zusetzen. Das hatte ich bei meinen damaligen Spaltsieben...USIII...0,2 und 0,3mm
Da hast Du schon einmal Geld für das Spaltsieb investiert....

Wenn Du jetzt noch 270 € für die 2 SUN SUN ausgibst und weiteren "Alternativen", dann bist Du irgendwann beim TF- Preis angelangt, Hast weiterhin die Pumpe im Teich und ggf. durch dünne Schläuche/ Förderhöhe/ Gegendruck die Pumpleistung reduziert. Der Energiebedarf bleibt natürlich.

Dann hast Du ein gepumptes  Spaltsieb, 2 SUNSUN, den alten 18er Oase...und ggf. noch ein Tönnchen mit __ Hel-X.
"Biologie" hast Du ja an allen Oberflächen- im Teich- Rohren- Filter-Schwämmen.
Die Menge an "benötigter Biologie" richtet sich nach dem Futtereintrag....und der daraus resultierenden Besiedelungsfläche zur Nitrifikation.
So grobe Anhaltspunkte zur Abschätzung findest Du auch in meinem LH Tröt z.B.

Zu notwendigen Teichumwälzung um mit UV effektiv Schwebealgen zu bekämpfen findet man auch etwas....vielleicht die links dort mal durchlesen....sind ganz interessant und logisch.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/worin-befindet-sich-bei-euch-die-tauch-uvc.49309/page-2

Ich würde immer Hel-X empfehlen...ggf. das 13+ hat die größte Oberfläche. Wenn Du das mit Luft bewegen willst, dann Tonne zur Hälfte mit Hel-X füllen und Sprudler drunter.
Irgendwo ein paar Schwämmchen raus und eine Handvoll Hel-X rein...wird ggf. nicht sinnvoll sein.
Eher so....200l Hel-x in einer 400L Tonne...nur so als Beispiel- oder vielleicht reichen auch 100l in einer 200l Tonne...das kann aber nur der wissen, der die Futtermenge kennt oder jemand mit Erfahrung der vergleichsweise mal angibt, wes er bei 8 großen Koi am Tag füttert...


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der von mir bereits empfohlenen link zum CBF 350 und Spaltsieb wurde anscheinend nicht gelesen?
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmen-mit-koi.48059/page-16
> Das hätte ggf. eigentlich weitere Überlegungen- insbesondere bei 30m³ und jetzt 8 großen Koi in andere Richtungen führen können



Doch sicher und nochmals danke für Deinen Post. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen fast alle Beiträge in diesem und anderen Foren dazu gelesen, einschließlich unzähliger Videos zum Thema.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du schon ein Spaltsieb mit Blumentopfoberteil gekauft.....Wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, wird sich das Sieb im Sommer fast täglich mit Biofilm etc.. zusetzen. Das hatte ich bei meinen damaligen Spaltsieben...USIII...0,2 und 0,3mm
> Da hast Du schon einmal Geld für das Spaltsieb investiert....
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt noch 270 € für die 2 SUN SUN ausgibst und weiteren "Alternativen", dann bist Du irgendwann beim TF- Preis angelangt, Hast weiterhin die Pumpe im Teich und ggf. durch dünne Schläuche/ Förderhöhe/ Gegendruck die Pumpleistung reduziert. Der Energiebedarf bleibt natürlich.



Ich habe ja bereits seit einigen Jahren ein DIY 200er Sieb anstelle des Screenmatic im Einsatz, da kann der BoFiTec nur eine Verbesserung sein! Das mit dem Blumentopf ist allerdings richtig, lieber wäre mir ein Deckel  ! Für den BoFiTec habe ich 200€ ausgegeben, also wäre ich gerade bei 470€ im Vergleich zum TF für ca. 1000€. Auf die zwei CBF 550er kam ich auch nur, weil die beiden genau zu meinem verfügbaren Platz passen und weil sie sehr Preiswert sind. Ansehnliche Biokammern/ Filter/ Regentonnen, die den Platz max. ausnutzen, konnte ich zu solchen Preisen leider nicht finden. Selbst wenn ich beide 550er auf Helix umrüste, ist der Preis nicht schlecht im Vergleich zu anderen Biokammern, abgesehen von Regentonnen.

Aufgrund des Alters und der Form des Teiches werde ich leider mit einer Pumpe leben müssen, zumindest bis zum Lottogewinn ! Ein Umbau würde den ganzen Garten zerstören und jedes Budget sprengen. Zumindest habe ich die Pumpe so optimal wie möglich verlegt, aber natürlich kommen keine 100% am Sieb an. Ich hoffe allerdings das ganze von 15.000 auf 10.000 reduzieren zu können, sobald die Wasserqualität stimmt.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich würde immer __ Hel-X empfehlen...ggf. das 13+ hat die größte Oberfläche. Wenn Du das mit Luft bewegen willst, dann Tonne zur Hälfte mit Hel-X füllen und Sprudler drunter.
> Irgendwo ein paar Schwämmchen raus und eine Handvoll Hel-X rein...wird ggf. nicht sinnvoll sein.
> Eher so....200l Hel-x in einer 400L Tonne...nur so als Beispiel- oder vielleicht reichen auch 100l in einer 200l Tonne...das kann aber nur der wissen, der die Futtermenge kennt oder jemand mit Erfahrung der vergleichsweise mal angibt, wes er bei 8 großen Koi am Tag füttert...



Die Lösung mit einer Hel-X Kammer erscheint mir nach wie vor am besten, allerdings habe ich meistens Filteranlagen mit gemischten Kammern gesehen (Schwämme, Bürsten, Japanmatte) und dachte nur Hel-X ist nicht ausreichend. 200l sind kein Problem (obwohl eine rechteckige Biokammer nötig wäre), 400l könnten problematisch werden. Muß diese Kammer zwangsläufig bewegt sein? Ich habe ja bereits die AquaForte V60 mit 10 Bällen im Teich, würde die für eine Bewegung des Hel-X ausreichen, oder sollte sie besser im Teich bleiben? Natürlich wäre noch die Frage wie man das Wasser genau vom BoFiTec in und aus der Biokammer führt, bzw. wie genau diese aufgebaut ist.

Sorry, noch mehr Fragen!


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bis auf den Höhenunterschied zwischen Ein- und Auslauf und das du am Ende des einen nur einen großen Ausgang hast, keine schlechte Idee.
> Du musst also die erste Kiste höher als die 2. setzen und aus dem einzelnen großen Ausgang der 1. Kiste auf die zwei kleinen Eingänge der 2. Kiste reduzieren und dann noch hoffen das der Flow ausreicht um nicht Kiste 1 zu fluten.
> ...



Man könnte den Auslauf des 1. Gehäuses auch einfach verschließen und die beiden am oberen Rand verbinden, Das sollte eigentlich nicht viel Aufwand sein.


----------



## krallowa (29. Aug. 2018)

Schau dir den Aufbau der Seitenwände mal genauer an, da sind Vertiefungen und Erhebungen an den Wänden welche am Ein- und Auslauf unterschiedlich in der Höhe sind.
Würde mal bei WILTEC anrufen und nachfragen bevor du bestellst.
Ansonsten, wenn möglich, ganz ok.


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Schau dir den Aufbau der Seitenwände mal genauer an, da sind Vertiefungen und Erhebungen an den Wänden welche am Ein- und Auslauf unterschiedlich in der Höhe sind.
> Würde mal bei WILTEC anrufen und nachfragen bevor du bestellst.
> Ansonsten, wenn möglich, ganz ok.



Stimmt, das ist ein Problem. Allerdings liegt der Ausgang wahrscheinlich auch nur ca. 10-15 cm tiefer, das kann man leichter mit einigen Steinen lösen.


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich würde immer __ Hel-X empfehlen...ggf. das 13+ hat die größte Oberfläche. Wenn Du das mit Luft bewegen willst, dann Tonne zur Hälfte mit Hel-X füllen und Sprudler drunter.
> Irgendwo ein paar Schwämmchen raus und eine Handvoll Hel-X rein...wird ggf. nicht sinnvoll sein.
> Eher so....200l Hel-x in einer 400L Tonne...nur so als Beispiel- oder vielleicht reichen auch 100l in einer 200l Tonne



Ich verzweifle langsam, aber ich kann einfach keine schwarze und vorzugsweise rechteckige Regentonne finden. Graf baut die Dinger offensichtlich nur in Grün. Da ich ja noch den BoFiTec über die Biokammer bauen muß, wäre eine möglichst flache Bauweise bevorzugt, aber offensichtlich gibt es weder passende Behälter noch Regentonnen mit Deckel.


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist ein Problem. Allerdings liegt der Ausgang wahrscheinlich auch nur ca. 10-15 cm tiefer, das kann man leichter mit einigen Steinen lösen.



Nach Rücksprache mit Wiltec ist der 550er nicht dafür ausgelegt, man kann sie natürlich einfach nebeneinander stellen und mittels Y Stück verbinden.


----------



## ThorstenC (29. Aug. 2018)

Bei Hornbach gab es GFK Streusandbehälter....
Die sahen sehr stabil aus.
Ausserdem kann man die Tonne eingegraben.
Es reicht für 15m3/h ein Rücklauf KG 110 aus.
Die Tonne muss dazu mit der OK nur 20cm über OK Teich stehen.
Kann man also einbuddeln....
Immer im Wissen, dass ggg. alles Zwischenlösungen sind....


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei Hornbach gab es GFK Streusandbehälter....
> Die sahen sehr stabil aus.
> Ausserdem kann man die Tonne eingegraben.
> Es reicht für 15m3/h ein Rücklauf KG 110 aus.
> ...



Darauf hätte ich natürlich auch kommen können! Genial, es gibt deutlich mehr Streugutbehälter als Regentonnen in schwarz, vielen Dank für den Tip!!!!!

Das mit dem Eingraben hatte ich wegen der Reinigung (Oase Biotec geplagter Teichbesitzer) komplett ausgeschlossen, denn ich ging immer davon aus es müßte eine entsprechende Ablaufmöglichkeit am Boden geben. Ich schätze aber dies ist bei einer Helix Biokammer nicht nötig, zumindest nicht so häufig wie beim Biotec. Falls doch, kann man den Ablauf auch einfach umlenken und mit Wasser spülen, notfalls abpumpen.

Durch die bewegte Lösung ist es wohl auch egal wo das Wasser reinläuft und wo es rausläuft, so würde ich den Einlauf vom BoFiTec seitlich und den Auslauf gegenüber anbringen. Alternativ Einlauf durch den Deckel?

Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem schwarzen und weißen __ Hel-X, außer die bessere Erkennung der Besiedelung?


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

Der BoFiTec ist bereits angekommen und ich habe ihn gleich installiert. Steht jetzt erstmal auf dem Biotec und läuft in die Schale über den Schwämmen. Mit meiner 15.000er liege ich genau an der Grenze. Das Wasser fließt noch gerade in der Mitte auf das Sieb, ohne über den Rand zu laufen, dauerhaft ist die 10.000er sicher besser. Mal sehen wie es mit dem Biofilm ist, aber durch mein altes Sieb war ich 1x Täglich bürsten und säubern gewohnt.

Allerdings werde ich versuchen einen anderen Deckel zu besorgen, der Blumentopf ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## teichern (29. Aug. 2018)

Langsam verstehe ich die Welt wirklich nicht mehr!

Das BoFiTec Spaltsieb (150) läuft jetzt 7 Stunden mit ca. 15.000l/h. Im Filter und auf dem Sieb sind wenn es hochkommt ein Teelöffel Rückstände/ Algen. Wenn ich mein altes 200er Sieb unter den Ausgang vom BoFiTec lege, bleiben noch immer Schwebealgen zurück. Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen das Bogensieb würde diese Algen aussieben, aber offensichtlich nicht. Die TMC Pro Clear ULTIMA 55 Watt UVC brennt ist von 06/2018 und kann bis max. 18.000l/h. Kann natürlich sein das mein altes Sieb zugesetzt ist und deshalb noch feiner siebt als der 150er, aber es sieht so aus, als würde das Spaltsieb keine Wirkung zeigen, die Schwebealgen sind überall im Teich zu finden. Ich teste es morgen nochmal mit einer 10.000er Pumpe.

Jetzt habe ich große Bedenken ob die Mechanische Filterung mit dem150er Spaltsieb und der Biokammer alleine eine Verbesserung bringt.


----------



## meinereiner (30. Aug. 2018)

Hmm,  ich dachte eigentlich, dass in diversen Artikeln hier im Forum immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass Spaltsiebe, Trommelsiebe etc. Schwebalgen nicht rausfiltern können. Zumindestens nicht maßgeblich.

Servus
Robert


----------



## teichern (30. Aug. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Hmm,  ich dachte eigentlich, dass in diversen Artikeln hier im Forum immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass Spaltsiebe, Trommelsiebe etc. Schwebalgen nicht rausfiltern können. Zumindestens nicht maßgeblich.
> 
> Servus
> Robert



Natürlich ist mir bekannt, dass die Schwebealgen nur eine Größe von ca. 40 haben und somit durch ein 150er Sieb glatt durchgehen würden, aber durch die Bestrahlung mit der UVC sollten sie doch verklumpen und im Filter hängen bleiben, zumindest zum Großteil! Die Lampe ist neu, leuchtet und kann bis zu 18.000l/h vertragen. Ich baue aber heute mal die Glasröhre aus, um zu überprüfen ob das Glas beschlagen oder abgeschliffen/ mattiert ist.

Mit meinem DIY Edelstahlsieb im Biotec habe ich einiges an Schwebealgen abgefangen und auch wenn ich es jetzt hinter dem BoFiTec baue, bleibt noch etwas im Sieb. Möglicherweise ist das Sieb durch Biofilm einfach zugesetzt und so deutlich feiner als 200?

Man könnte jetzt natürlich beide Siebe im Einsatz lassen, aber wenn das Wasser vom Spaltsieb mit voller Wucht auf das Edelstahlsieb trifft, zerkleinert man die Algen und Rückstände noch feiner. Aus diesem Grund habe ich überhaupt auf ein Spaltsieb umgestellt. Das ich jetzt mit einem feineren Sieb weniger Wirkung habe ist schon fast tragisch.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Aug. 2018)

Einzellige Algen sollen ja so ab 1ym anfangen....
Sie werden durch UV nicht verklumpt, sondern stark geschädigt, abgetötet....und bilden dann sicher irgendwann Mulm...der dann irgendwann auch mechanisch herausgefiltert werden kann....je nach Feinheit des Siebes...mehr oder weniger...

Es gibt aber auch größere einzellige Algen und mehrzellige Algenketten..
die dann irgendwann auch mechanisch herausgefiltert werden können....je nach Feinheit des Siebes...mehr oder weniger...

Wenn Du jetzt wegen der Überlaufgefahr an den Schwämmen von der 15000 Pumpe auf eine 10.000 wechselst.....wird die UV Bekämpfung noch schlechter....erfolgloser...Umwälzrate...zu gering...es vermehren sich mehr gesunde Algenzellen im Teich als durch UV geschädigt werden..

Ggf. Rückgabe des Spaltsiebes... 14 Tage..Fernabsatz...und nochmal überdenken....


----------



## teichern (30. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn Du jetzt wegen der Überlaufgefahr an den Schwämmen von der 15000 Pumpe auf eine 10.000 wechselst.....wird die UV Bekämpfung noch schlechter....erfolgloser...Umwälzrate...zu gering...es vermehren sich mehr gesunde Algenzellen im Teich als durch UV geschädigt werden..



Die Schwämme sind absolut ok und der Wasserspiegel im Filter auch. Ich dachte die UVC und Spaltsieb könnten besser arbeiten bei weniger Durchlauf, aber das ist wohl nicht der Fall.

Jetzt nach ca 24h 150er Spaltsieb kann ich einen gestrichenen Esslöffel an gefiltertem Material vermelden. Zumindest scheine ich keine Probleme mit größeren Teilen im Wasser zu haben, sondern lediglich mit Schwebealgen. Ob der BoFiTec bei mir einen Vorteil bringt ist wirklich fraglich, mein 200er Sieb hat da mehr gefiltert.

Möglicherweise ist ein Spaltsieb in meinem Fall einfach keine sinnvolle Ergänzung.

Warum die UVC mit der 15.000l/h Pumpe keine Wirkung zeigt ist auch langsam ein Rätsel. Immerhin geht der Teich in 1,5-2 h einmal durch die UVC und die Biotec Filter sind auch nicht übermäßig voll.

Nochmal zur Biokammer. Ich kann günstig 3 x 150 l Xclear Connect Clear Module bekommen. Die sind optisch ganz ok und passen perfekt auf den Platz. Lediglich die 90er Aus-/Durchlauf müßte ich vergrößern, die scheinen mir zu klein. Die Befüllung kann ich beliebig machen mit Japanmatten, __ Hel-X, oder mit den vom Hersteller fertig angebotenen „Matala Matten“ und Bürsten. Der Aufbau mit den Kammern der Module erscheint mir recht sinnvoll und man hat keinen Bastelaufwand und ein stabile Behälter. Leicht zu reinigen sind sie auch.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Aug. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Warum die UVC mit der 15.000l/h Pumpe keine Wirkung zeigt ist auch langsam ein Rätsel. Immerhin geht der Teich in 1,5-2 h einmal durch die UVC und die Biotec Filter sind auch nicht übermäßig voll.



Du müsstest einmal per Mörtelkübel/ Zeit stoppen auslitern, wieviel die 15000 Pumpe wirklich am Filter hineinpumpt....
Dann weißt Du auch, wieviel Umwälzung Du wirklich hast....und wieviel Zeit die Schwebealgen im Teich haben...
Den link..die links hier auf Seite 4 zu UVC durchgelesen?
Hier nochmal
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/worin-befindet-sich-bei-euch-die-tauch-uvc.49309/page-2

Aber vermutlich werden die Schwebealgen so langsam sowieso witterungsbedingt abnehmen.
Wird ja immer kälter, weniger Sonnenstunden...und dann ist wieder alles gut auf natürlichem Weg.


----------



## meinereiner (30. Aug. 2018)

Ich hab's ja schon in einem oder mehreren anderen Threads geschrieben.
Ich hatte jahrelang einen Biotec10 in Betrieb (Das war gleich hinter dem Spaltbogensieb). Mit den feinen (rot) und davor die groben (grün/blau) Schwämmen. 
Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich die roten alle drei bis vier Tage ausdrücken/spülen/waschen musste. Da ist immer eine total grün/bräunliche Pampe rausgekommen (hatte ich im Rasen ausgewaschen, was übrigens einen richtig schönen Rasen zur Folge hatte ). Ich nehme mal an, dass das die rausgefischten Schwebalgen waren.
Das seltsame war, dass wenn ich das mal nicht so oft gemacht habe (wegen Urlaub oder was auch immer), so nach zwei ¿ (Ironie) Wochen (oder so) auf einmal das Wasser wieder besser durch die roten Schwämme gegangen ist, aber das Wasser auch eher wieder trüber/grünlicher geworden ist. Ich hab dann wieder die roten Schwämme wieder richtig ausgewaschen/ausgedrückt (mehrmals) und dann hat das zurückhalten wieder funktioniert.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das andere in der Form auch schon mal beobachtet haben. 
In meinem aktuellen (großdimensionierten) Filter mit 42 Schaumstoffpatronen in der letzten Filterkammer habe ich das noch nicht beobachtet. Das läuft ohne Reinigung. Bei mir klares Wasser, ohne sichtbare Schwebalgen und Fadenalgenbelastung.

Übrigens wegen dem Verklumpen (wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere): Dadurch dass die nicht in den roten Schwämmen zurückgehalten wurden (die Schwebalgen), waren die (abgestorbenen) Schwebalgen immer noch im Wasser vorhanden. Ich hatte dann mal Wasser aus dem Teich in einem Eimer aufbewahrt. Und dort konnte ich feststellen, dass die Schwebalgen nach einiger Zeit (weiß nicht mehr, ein, zwei Stunden?) auf dem Boden abgesunken sind, und sich dort quasi 'zusammenklumpten'. Das darf man sich aber nicht wie einen Klumpen Lehm vorstellen. Das hat sich halt an einer oder mehreren Stellen angesammelt, und wenn man wieder umgerührt hat, war das wieder alles schön im Wasser verteilt.

Servus
Robert


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2018)

15.000 Liter/h soll die Pumpe bringen. Dann der Druckverlust durch Leitung UVC und höhe und schon sind es nur 6 -8 tausend und das ist auch eine realistische Menge die ein Spaltsieb in der Größe auf Dauer schafft ohne das man mehr als 2x am Tag reinigen muss bei deinem Teichvolumen und Besatz.


----------



## teichern (30. Aug. 2018)

meinereiner schrieb:


> Ich hab's ja schon in einem oder mehreren anderen Threads geschrieben.
> Ich hatte jahrelang einen Biotec10 in Betrieb (Das war gleich hinter dem Spaltbogensieb). Mit den feinen (rot) und davor die groben (grün/blau) Schwämmen.
> Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich die roten alle drei bis vier Tage ausdrücken/spülen/waschen musste. Da ist immer eine total grün/bräunliche Pampe rausgekommen (hatte ich im Rasen ausgewaschen, was übrigens einen richtig schönen Rasen zur Folge hatte ). Ich nehme mal an, dass das die rausgefischten Schwebalgen waren.
> Das seltsame war, dass wenn ich das mal nicht so oft gemacht habe (wegen Urlaub oder was auch immer), so nach zwei ¿ (Ironie) Wochen (oder so) auf einmal das Wasser wieder besser durch die roten Schwämme gegangen ist, aber das Wasser auch eher wieder trüber/grünlicher geworden ist. Ich hab dann wieder die roten Schwämme wieder richtig ausgewaschen/ausgedrückt (mehrmals) und dann hat das zurückhalten wieder funktioniert.
> ...



Ähnliches habe ich auch beobachtet, wahrscheinlich sind die Schwämme dann dicht und das Wasser geht einen anderen Weg. So funktioniert dann leider die Biologie nicht mehr, aber man hat klares Wasser. Das mit dem Absinken der Schwebealgen nach dem UVC macht auch Sinn, denn wir haben das Probelm auch erst nach den 6 neuen Kois und Einbau des AquaForte V60 Luftsprudlers.


----------



## teichern (30. Aug. 2018)

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und die vielen Ratschläge! 

Leider muß ich aber feststellen, dass ein geeigneter Teichfilter für 30.000l mit Koi doch erheblich kostspieliger ist als ich dachte und ich nicht bereit bin soviel in dieses Hobby zu stecken, insbesondere da eine dauerhafte Lösung noch deutlich mehr kostet als ein gebrauchter TF. Von den laufenden Kosten für Pumpe, UVC, etc. und dem Aufwand ganz zu schweigen.

Deshalb habe ich entschieden die Koi in gute Hände (mit perfektem Teich) zu geben und lediglich einige kleine Bitterlinge und Goldfische zu behalten, um die Mücken weiter im Griff zu haben. So komme ich dann auch wieder mit dem Biotec klar und die Fische sind ebenfalls glücklich.


----------



## krallowa (30. Aug. 2018)

Warum nicht, gute Entscheidung und "aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben":
Daumen hoch für deinen Schritt zurück zu Gunsten der gesunden Fische.
RESPEKT
MfG
Ralf


----------



## teichern (30. Aug. 2018)

Leider ist mir heute Mittag auch noch die Quarzröhre meiner UVC zerbrochen und ich mußte den Filter seit 12:00 Uhr ohne laufen lassen. Im Gegensatz zum BoFoTec 150, der nur einen gestrichenen Esslöffel gesiebt hatte, sah es so nach 8 h ohne UVC in meinem DIY 200er Edelstahlsieb aus. 
  

Keine Ahnung was hier genau vorgeht, aber meine Erfahrung spricht nicht für die Anschaffung eines Spaltsiebes.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Aug. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ggf. Rückgabe des Spaltsiebes... 14 Tage..Fernabsatz...und nochmal überdenken....


----------



## teichern (1. Sep. 2018)

Ich muß doch aus Neugier mal fragen welches der beste Trommelfilter bzgl. Preis und Leistung ist. Ich habe mir viele Berichte und Videos zu diesem Thema angesehen, aber konnte mir kein komplettes Bild machen. Ich habe mir einige wie den DVS PP15/22 angesehen und frage mich, ob man mit diesem €1500-€2000 Trommelfilter eine wirklich perfekte, dauerhafte und effiziente Lösung für einen 35.000l Teich hat, oder ob man noch mehr ausgeben muß.


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2018)

Wie wird denn zZ.gepumt?
Wie ist das Wasser? Klar?


----------



## teichern (1. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie wird denn zZ.gepumt?
> Wie ist das Wasser? Klar?


Mechanisch, mit 15.000/h, leider kein Bodenablauf. Viele Schwebealgen. Wenn müßte auch weiter gepumpt werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Sep. 2018)

Die DVS laufen bei vielen Teichlern.
Ausfällt oder Mängel sìnd nicht forenbekannt geworden.
Man kann aber durchaus ein Modell ne Nummer grösser wählen...
Zu den Aquaforte gab es ebenfalls keine Ausfallmeldungen.....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Sep. 2018)

Bei deiner Pumpenleistung würde ich eher zum kleinen ATF von Aquaforte greifen bzw.. gibt es noch ein Model Tokuna EasyDrum beiden sollten ungefähr vom Preis gleich sein.
Zu der Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht ist hier jemand im Forum der einen der beiden Betreibt.


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2018)

Ich wage zu behaupten: wenn so ein Mechanischer Filter nicht an seinem Maximum läuft sonder noch gute Reserven hat, ist es fast egal welches Gerät man nimmt. Aber bei den meisten die unzufrieden sind oder waren, wurden Kompromisse gemacht. Wie das Geld ist knapp, wir nehmen lieber nur einen 20.000er Filter für den 30.000er Teich und Pumpen wie du über Niveau noch 1,5 Meter hoch mit einer 18k Pumpe.
Warum nicht den 40k Filter und zwei 18k Pumpen und dann noch die höhe reduziert ? Kostet doch in der Anschaffung mehr Geld und im Betrieb erst .......
Aber wenn das Ergebnis nicht passt wird das Produkt schlecht gemacht. 
ZB Oase Filter, da steht doch glatt auf den Dinger für 20k ohne Fische und für 5k mit Fische. Da steht nur leider nix von bei überbesatz ist dieses Gerät ungeeignet. Denn die armen Leute leben nunmal wie alle davon das etwas verkauft wird.


----------



## teichern (2. Sep. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Bei deiner Pumpenleistung würde ich eher zum kleinen ATF von Aquaforte greifen bzw.. gibt es noch ein Model Tokuna EasyDrum beiden sollten ungefähr vom Preis gleich sein.
> Zu der Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, aber vielleicht ist hier jemand im Forum der einen der beiden Betreibt.



Wenn ich auf einen neuen Filter umsteige, kann es eine komplett neue Anlage sein, allerdings kann ich den Teich nicht mehr umbauen, also müßte es eine gepumte Version werden.


----------



## teichern (2. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten: wenn so ein Mechanischer Filter nicht an seinem Maximum läuft sonder noch gute Reserven hat, ist es fast egal welches Gerät man nimmt. Aber bei den meisten die unzufrieden sind oder waren, wurden Kompromisse gemacht. Wie das Geld ist knapp, wir nehmen lieber nur einen 20.000er Filter für den 30.000er Teich und Pumpen wie du über Niveau noch 1,5 Meter hoch mit einer 18k Pumpe.
> Warum nicht den 40k Filter und zwei 18k Pumpen und dann noch die höhe reduziert ? Kostet doch in der Anschaffung mehr Geld und im Betrieb erst .......
> Aber wenn das Ergebnis nicht passt wird das Produkt schlecht gemacht.
> ZB Oase Filter, da steht doch glatt auf den Dinger für 20k ohne Fische und für 5k mit Fische. Da steht nur leider nix von bei überbesatz ist dieses Gerät ungeeignet. Denn die armen Leute leben nunmal wie alle davon das etwas verkauft wird.



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich nochmal investiere, dann richtig, obwohl dann auch die Betriebskosten und die Haltbarkeit eine Rolle spielen sollten. Wenn ein PP22 für einen 35.000l Teich mit 5 Fischen zu klein ist, muß man eben auf einen größeren gehen. Im Vergleich zu meinem Biotec 18 wäre jeder der o.g. ohnehin ein "mega" Upgrade!


----------



## jala (2. Sep. 2018)

Kann es sein, dass du u. U. etwas zu ungeduldig bist ( nicht böse gemeint)
Schwebealgen verschwinden, unabhãngig vom Filter, nicht von heute auf morgen.
Gib deinen Teich Zeit und Pflanzen und den Fischen kein Futter.
Ich aber z.B. am Anfang bestimmt 40 Krebsscheren hinein geworfen und nie wieder gesehen ;-)
In diesem Sommer sind ca. 20 aufgetaucht, nach 2 Jahren..
Schau dir meine Bilder von 2015 und 2018 im Vergleich an.
Gruss Hermann


----------



## teichern (2. Sep. 2018)

jala schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du u. U. etwas zu ungeduldig bist ( nicht böse gemeint)
> Schwebealgen verschwinden, unabhãngig vom Filter, nicht von heute auf morgen.
> Gib deinen Teich Zeit und Pflanzen und den Fischen kein Futter.
> Ich aber z.B. am Anfang bestimmt 40 Krebsscheren hinein geworfen und nie wieder gesehen ;-)
> ...



Ich wünschte es wäre so, aber selbst bei kühlerem Wetter wie jetzt ist das Problem noch da. Mit weniger Fischen und Bewegung setzen sich die Algen zwar ab, aber sie sind sobald das Wasser bewegt wird wieder da.


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2018)

Dein 18ner Biotech schafft das nie bei der Pumpenleistung.
Gehe mal auf 10 000l mit der Pumpe, die Wirkung sollte sich verbessern.

Ein TF ist eine gute Investition, er hält dir in erster Linie die nachfolgenden Filter sauber.
Ergebnis davon ist ein Teich mit einer besseren Qualität.
Trotzdem würde ich den Durchfluss den Filtern immer anpassen.
Ein TF hat mehrere Abgänge, also kann man  verschiedene Filter parallel laufen lassen.
Mein Vorschlag ist folgender;
TF als Vorfilter ein Abgang (langsam) 8000l/h 300 oder 400l Tonne anschließend der Biotec.
Ein Abgang bewegtes __ Hel-x und soviel Flow wie möglich auf einer 300/400l Tonne.


----------



## teichern (2. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Dein 18ner Biotech schafft das nie bei der Pumpenleistung.
> Gehe mal auf 10 000l mit der Pumpe, die Wirkung sollte sich verbessern.
> 
> Ein TF ist eine gute Investition, er hält dir in erster Linie die nachfolgenden Filter sauber.
> ...



Ja, das mit der 10.000 denke ich auch, ich werde sie morgen austauschen, da ich noch eine baugleiche 10er habe.

Die Frage ist nur welche Kapazität der TF haben sollte, aber mit den 2 x 3-400 l Tonnen sehe ich auch so, vielleicht sogar 3 Stück. Da ich ohnehin die zwei Pumpen habe, könnte man sie bei Bedarf parallel laufen lassen (beide sind regelbar), fehlt nur der passende TF. Glücklicherweise habe ich jetzt viel Zeit in Ruhe zu planen. Danke für die konstruktiven Vorschläge.


----------



## teichern (3. Sep. 2018)

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Meinung im Forum zu den Oase Proficlear Compact Filtern (ProfiClear Premium Compact-L gepumpt EGC, max 20.000l/h mit 60l Helix 13, Biokammer) im Vergleich zu den diversen PP Trommlern. Der Preis von um ca. 3600€ liegt ja schonmal deutlich höher als vergleichbare TF und die Biokammer ist wohl auch etwas klein mit 60l Helix. Die Versprechungen von Oase sind natürlich wie üblich sehr großzügig.


----------



## teichern (3. Sep. 2018)

Ich erweitere das Thema Kombi Trommelfilter mal. Nach vollmundigen Versprechungen ein 35.000l Teich könnte problemlos mit einem Oase Trommelfilter und integrierter Kammer für 60l Helix betrieben werden, habe ich mal geschaut was es sonst auf dem Markt gibt und dabei berücksichtigt was hier im Fred bereits dazu geschrieben wurde.

Auch wenn in unserem Fall zu besten Zeiten nur max. 50-150g/Tag Fischfutter (kein Spezialfutter, bzw. Koifutter) gefüttert wurde, mag ich bezweifeln, dass der Oase mit 10.000l/h (max 20.000l) und 60 l Helix perfekt arbeiten würde.

Wie ich jetzt gelernt habe, ist die beste Lösung wohl in der Regel ein TF mit anschließender Biokammer. Also liegt Oase da nicht falsch, nur etwas zu unterdimensioniert, wenn ich Eure Kommentare berücksichtige. Trotzdem ist die kompakte Bauweise für meine Platzverhältnisse ideal, da ich so den Abstand und die Höhe zur Pumpe extrem klein halten kann. Da es von fast allen PP TF Herstellern auch TF mit BioKammern gibt und sie fast identisch aussehen und arbeiten, bin ich u. a. auf zwei TF BioDrum mit 25.000l/h bzw. 35.000l/h und einer Biokammer von 135l (85l __ Hel-x) bzw. 450l (225l Helix) gestoßen. Ich denke die Biokammer von 135l ist etwas knapp bemessen, aber die 450l Kammer mit 35er TF sieht mir nach einer ordentlichen Lösung aus und wenn noch Biokammer fehlt, kann diese nachträglich trotzdem erweitert werden, falls nötig.

Das ganze kann dann noch schön verpackt und winterfest isoliert werden, sodass man eine optisch weniger auffällige Lösung hat, als viele Biokammern hintereinander. Max. 150 g Futter sollte ja kein Problem sein, aber reicht das System auch für eine dauerhaft gute Biologie im Wasser aus?


----------



## DbSam (3. Sep. 2018)

Hallo liebe Teicherin,

69 Beiträge und man kennt noch nicht einmal Deinen Namen. 
Na ja, dann halt unbekannt weiter ...

Zuerst einmal weise ich auf den Beitrag von Renè hin, den finde ich gut, den würde ich auch so unterschreiben.

Ich weiß nicht so recht was ich Dir antworten soll.
Hier geht es ja hin und her. Von ganz, ganz billig bis hin zu Premium.

Vorweg, ich habe den kompakten 80000er an einem 13500L Teich im Einsatz.
Für einen 30000er Teich wäre mir das Dingens zu klein.

Für Dich, speziell für Deinen Teich und dessen vorhandene Möglichkeiten  würde ich den 'Oase ProfiClear Premium Trommelfilter TF-L gepumpt EGC' mit nachgeschaltetem'Oase ProfiClear Premium Moving Bed Modul' empfehlen. Das bietet auch die Möglichkeit einer späteren Erweiterung.
Man kann nach besseren Angeboten suchen oder sich auch dort direkt an die Hotline wenden.

Bevor ich mir hier die Arbeit mache und viel dazu schreibe, schau Dir das mal an.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (3. Sep. 2018)

Da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, ein ganz schön „dynamischer“ Beitrag, aber zumindest habe ich versucht alle Ratschläge zu beherzigen. Danke nochmals an alle!

Fairerweise habe ich zwischenzeitlich mein initiales Problem, neuer Fischbestand, gelöst! Jetzt versuche ich die beste Lösung für dauerhaft gesundes Wasser und einen kleinen Koi Bestand zu finden. Die Parameter bleiben gleich, nur geplant sind 5-6 Kois a 40-50 cm und ca 150g Fischfutter/Tag. So habe ich Zeit in aller Ruhe einen Filter über den Winter aufzubauen, einschließlich größerem Budget.

Wenn ich Deiner Empfehlung folge lande ich bei ca. 2700€ für den Oase TF und weitere 500 für das Modul. Im Ergebnis habe ich dann einen 10-25.000l TF und 50l Helix im Modul. Was die Tatsächliche Leistung vom Oase TF angeht schätze ich eher in Richtung 15.000l als 25.000l, aber das kann vielleicht ein Experte besser beurteilen. Möglicherweise muß man einen Abschlag wegen gepumptem Betrieb machen.

Bei den Biodrum TF  habe ich 25.000l/h bzw. 35.000l/h und eine Biokammer von 135l (85l Helix) bzw. 450l (225l Helix), zum Preis von ca. 2400€, bzw. ca. 2900€. Selbst mit einem Abschlag wegen des gepumpten Betriebs haben die Biodrum eine höhere Leistung und einen Preisvorteil von 300-900€.

Den Kommentaren nach wird der 25.000l TF mit 135l Biokammer sicher zu klein dimensioniert sein (auch wenn ich diese Größe bevorzugen würde), deshalb kommt wenn überhaupt wohl nur der 35.000er mit 450l Biokammer in Frage.


----------



## jala (3. Sep. 2018)

Damit bist du aber preislich sehr weit von deinen Anfangsüberlgungen entfernt.
Da bin ich dann mal raus, viel Glück


----------



## teichern (3. Sep. 2018)

jala schrieb:


> Damit bist du aber preislich sehr weit von deinen Anfangsüberlgungen entfernt.
> Da bin ich dann mal raus, viel Glück



Das stimmt, aber duch die lehrreichen Kommentare bin ich auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass eine kleine Erweiterung oder gar ein Biotec 36 weit von einer guten Lösung entfernt liegt. Darüber hinaus fehlt mir einfach die Fläche um genügend Biokammern in entsprechender Größe unauffällig zu installieren und die Kosten für eine ausreichend große Lösung ohne TF oder VF sind auch nicht gerade klein. Sicher liegen die TF mit Biokammer nochmal eine Hausnummer höher, aber wenn ich das jetzt angehe, dann richtig.


----------



## DbSam (4. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Was die Tatsächliche Leistung vom Oase TF angeht schätze ich eher in Richtung 15.000l als 25.000l, aber das kann vielleicht ein Experte besser beurteilen. Möglicherweise muß man einen Abschlag wegen gepumptem Betrieb machen.


Die Leistung des TF liegt bei Minimum 10m³ bis Maximum 25m³ pro Stunde. Wenn Deine Pumpen 25 m³ in der Stunde hinschaffen, dann laufen diese auch durch. Da kannst Du Dir sicher sein. (Natürlich nicht bei Schlammwasser.)
Man muss sich also um leistungsfähige Pumpen, eine strömungsgünstige Verrohrung und den minimal möglichen Höhenunterschied kümmern.

Auf beiden Seiten von meinen obigen Links findest Du unten eine Auflistung der benötigten Module bezüglich Koiteich und Teichgröße. 
Über den Einsatz des Individualmodules bei Dir kann man sich streiten. Wenn, dann würde ich eher ein zweites Moving Bed Modul einsetzen. (Dieses könnte man aber auch problemlos nachrüsten, wenn man den dafür benötigten Platz schon vorsieht und auch freihält.)

Zu den Biodrum Produkten: Hhhmmm, na ja ... Da legt man sich schon wieder endgültig fest ...

Wie immer: ... das liebe Geld. 
Oder man muss größeren Bauaufwand betreiben, kommt letztendlich auf die gleiche oder eine höhere Investition bei (eventuell) geringeren laufenden Betriebskosten.
Einen Heldentod muss man letztendlich sterben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2018)

Für alle die dem Beitrag bis hier gefolgt sind, fasse ich die wichtigsten Erkenntnisse mal zusammen. Ein besonderer Dank geht an alle Beteiligten, krallowa, ThorstenC, Teichfreund77, DbSam, meinereiner und samorai!

Einen Ratschlag von DbSam möchte ich besonders hervorheben, Zitat: "Die nächste Hürde, welche Du überspringen musst, das ist der Typ des Antwortenden und welche Erfahrungen er hat. Da muss man dann schon gut filtern können und hoffen, dass man für sich und seinen Teich die richtige Entscheidung treffen kann. 

1. Wer die Möglichkeit hat sollte bereits am Anfang auf einen Bodenablauf setzten, um möglichst effizient und energiesparend das Wasser durch den Filter zu Pumpen. Der ganzjährige Betrieb von Pumpen, UVC, TV, VF kann sehr schnell vierstellige Kosten verursachen, das sollte man berücksichtigen. Wer vorausschauend plant fährt günstiger. 

2. Als Faustformel hat der perfekte Filter ca 10% Biokammer und wird 1 x pro Stunde umgewälzt. Wer also den nötigen Platz hat und einen großen Filter unauffällig aufstellen kann, sollte von Anfang an in dieser Größe planen. Die einfachste Lösung ist hier 3-4 Behälter mit Bürsten, Japanmatten/ Schwämmen und modernen Medien wie __ Hel-X. Natürlich kann man mit mechanischen Filtern (Vlies, Trommel, Spaltsieb) die Größe der Biokammer verkleinern, aber trotzdem gilt: „viel hilft viel“.

3. Wer wenig Platz hat muß zwangsläufig auf mechanische Systeme mit Biokammer ausweichen, bzw. je nach Größe auf Filter wie den Scrennmatic und seine Klone. Bei größeren Wassermengen und hohen Fischbeständen ist ein Trommel/ Vliesfilter mit Biokammer die beste Lösung. Auch hier gilt nicht zu knapp planen, besser eine Reserve von bis zu 30% rechnen.

Alle Lösungen haben vor und Nachteile und jeder Teich ist individuell, deshalb muß man sorgfältig „filtern“ welche Lösung am besten zu einem passt und wieviel Zeit und Geschick man hat. 

Auch wenn viele im Forum gegen Systeme wie den Screenmatic sind, ich habe 10 Jahre meinen Teich mit einem 18er Biotec betrieben und davor weitere 10 Jahre mit dem Vorgänger. Erst in diesem Sommer mit 6 Kois hat er nicht mehr gereicht. Auch sollte man berücksichtigen, dass die großen Oase (ab 140.000, bzw. TF) in einer ganz anderen Qualität gefertigt werden als die kleineren Systeme. Das wird hier oft nicht erwähnt. Im Vergleich zu fast allen anderen GFK Kammern und Modulen sind die Oase um Welten besser gefertigt und man bekommt selbst für meinen 10 Jahre alten Biotec, sämtliche Ersatzteile. 

Letztendlich habe mich mich nun für einen neuen Oase Scrennmatic 140.000 entschieden, da mich die Qualität (ab 140.000), das neue Design und die neue Screenmatic überzeugt hat und bei Bedarf kann ich mit einem Spaltsieb, TF und weiterer Helix Kammer erweitern (bzw. meinen 18er mitlaufen lassen). Alle anderen Lösungen mit Tonnen, Kammern, Modulen, etc. wären sehr zeitaufwendig und unwesentlich preiswerter gewesen, bzw. im Falle eines TF sogar deutlich teurer. Das beste ist, sobald die Biologie im Teich wieder stimmt, kommen die 7 Kois zurück. Vor allem habe ich so Zeit die Goldfische einzufangen, damit sich die Koi im Winter entspannen können.

Falls zufriedene Screenmatic 140.000er oder 36er Nutzer im Forum sind, würde ich mich über einen „objektiven“ Erfahrungsaustausch freuen.

Nochmals Dank an alle und möge Euer Filtermedium stets mit euch sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2018)

Der Oase Screenmatic 14000 kostet 1800,-€ ????????????????
Und der maximale Durchfluß ist mit 17,5m³/h angegeben.



teichern schrieb:


> Alle anderen Lösungen mit Tonnen, Kammern, Modulen, etc. wären sehr zeitaufwendig und unwesentlich preiswerter gewesen, bzw. im Falle eines TF sogar deutlich teurer



Das stimmt doch leider nicht.
Wenn man jetzt als Beispiel des Aquaforte TF nimmt....der kostet irgendwas knapp unter 1000,-€ ...vermutlich dann schon komplett mit Spülpumpe.
Dazu noch eine Biotonne /(IBC. Regentonne, GFK Weinbütte eingegraben...den TF erst gepumpt oben drüber aufgestellt) mit 200l __ Hel-X 13+ und fertig.....Kosten dafür 300,-€ geschätzt
Dann bist Du bei 1300,-€ Invest für ca. 20-25 m³/ h (auch wenn der Aquaforte mit mehr angegeben sein sollte...)
Hätte 500,-€ gespart....und man muß nicht mehr per Hand Siebe/ Auffangbehälter / Schwämme reinigen.

Aber gut- vielleicht und sicher liege ich ja etwas daneben mit meiner Prognose.
Berichte mal bitte weiter über Umbau und Betrieb des Screenmatic 140000.

Wieviel Liter fördert denn die jetzige Pumpe?


----------



## designpond (5. Sep. 2018)

Halo Teichern, habe gerade über einen neuen Teichfilter geschrieben. Denke, wenn Du davon 2 nimmst, bist Du alle Sorgen los. Preis liegt bei um die 400 für einen, dazu 2 Pumpen mit je 5m3/h. Und keine Reinigungsprobleme mehr. UV hast Du doch, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2018)

Auch dieser neue Wunderkübel wäre mit 800,-€ für 10m³/h auf den m³/ h  mögliche Filterdurchsatzleistung bezogen doppelt so teuer wie der Aquaforte TF
Dazu noch die Ungewissheit eines neu beworbenen unbekannten Gerätes....
Aber vielleicht schmeiß ich ja meine Filteranlage mit TF, LH und Biokammer raus, lege mit 8 Pumpen mit 5m³/h in den Teich und 8 Zauberfiltertöpfe daneben.
----------
Suche doch einmal hier in der Forensuche oben nach "Screenmatic".

Da bekommt man auch hier einige Informationen zu diesem Geräten.


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Oase Screenmatic 14000 kostet 1800,-€ ????????????????
> Und der maximale Durchfluß ist mit 17,5m³/h angegeben.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kam mit sehr preiswerten 300-350l Modulen (4x Heron 440) auf ca 1200€. Bei der TF Lösung habe ich z.Z. noch das Problem mit dem Spülwasser, hier fehlt der Abfluss und ich lag mit meiner Rechnung etwas höher als 1300€. Für den Screenmatic habe ich jetzt neu 1490€ bezahlt und kann im nächsten Jahr falls notwenig einen TF hinzufügen. Wenn die Screenmatic noch immer anfällig ist, habe ich zumindest 2+1 Jahr Garantie, aber die neue Version sah deutlich besser aus. Die Reinigung des alten 18er war schon kein Problem und hoffe beim 140.000er wird es gleich oder besser. Für meine Situation erschien mir das z.Z. die beste Lösung (Zeit, Fläche, etc.) und die Qualität vom 140er war wirklich ertstaunlich. Langfristig werde ich aber vielleicht noch einen TF vorschalten.

Ich suche noch nach einer wirklich langlebigen und sehr effizienten Pumpe, ohne gleich auf BlueTec zu gehen. Jetzt habe ich 1 x 10.000 und 15.000 zur Verfügung, regelbar. Mit der Auswahl einer wirklich stromsparenden und effizienten Pumpe muß ich mich aber noch beschäftigen. Freue mich über Empfehlungen!


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2018)

designpond schrieb:


> dazu 2 Pumpen mit je 5m3/h.


Bei 30.000 Liter mit Koibesatz dazu gut 1m über Wasseroberfläche pumpen kommt er im höchstfall noch auf 5.000Liter/h Umwälzung. Da kann er gleich alles abschalten und hoffen das sein Wasser beim nächsten Regen komplett ausgetauscht wird


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Langfristig werde ich aber vielleicht noch einen TF vorschalten.


Naja....Tf gepumpt...dann ist der Rücklauf per Schwerkraft.
Da können die Eingänge für "direkt gepumpt" am Oase Screenmatic nicht passen....zu klein...und Schwupps ist irgendwann irgendwas nicht passend und fehlinvestiert.



teichern schrieb:


> Mit der Auswahl einer wirklich stromsparenden und effizienten Pumpe muß ich mich aber noch beschäftigen. Freue mich über Empfehlungen


Strom sparend pumpen bedingt immer Förderhöhen vermeiden.
Konsequenz Schwerkraftfilteranlage im Kellerchen...da geht sicher etwas mit 1..2 W /m³ und einem Luftheber oder Rohrpumpen z.B....aber dann wäre der Oase Filter wieder obsolet...
So maximal ca. 10-15cm Förderhöhe an der Pumpe genügen

Mit Pumpen im Teich und in die Höhe gepumpt durch dünne Schläuche hat sich das Thema stromsparend und effizient pumpen erledigt.

Vielleicht - weiß ja nicht wo der Oase bestellt wurde, besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit der Stornierung......

Irgendwann kommt nach der Stromjahresabrechnung der Einsatz von Spaten und Schaufel....und man verlegt ein paar Rohre zum Teich weg und hin..2 Saugleitungen und 2 Rückläufe...
Und dann erklär mal der Regierung, warum nach dem neuen gepumpten Teichfilter wieder umgebaut wird....und der "alte" Filter wieder weg geht.
vielleicht in diese Richtung vom Prinzip her:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-semperits-teichdoku-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/

Aber wie schon geschrieben...vielleicht irre ich mich auch total und Du wirst mit dem 140000er Oase glücklich und zufrieden sein.


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mit Pumpen im Teich und in die Höhe gepumpt durch dünne Schläuche hat sich das Thema stromsparend und effizient pumpen erledigt.



Im Moment habe ich ca. 50-60cm Höhe und 7m Länge (Wasserspiegel bis zum Screenmatic Eingang) über 40mm Schlauch. Ich plane die 15.000er AquaForte O-Plus zumindest über den Winter zu nutzen und möglicherweise im Frühjahr auf eine bessere zu wechseln. Ist der 40mm Schlauch optimal, oder wäre ein größerer Durchmesser besser?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (5. Sep. 2018)

Um so größer der Schlauchdurchmesser desto weniger Reibungswiderstand im Schlauch um so mehr Durchfluss bei weniger Energie Aufwand.
was für ein Satz 
Bei dem Pumpen sollen die bin Superfish sehr gut sein, habe selber aber keine nur von bekannten gehört.
Die Lösung mit dem ATF auf dem Boden stellen und eine Biokammer eingraben sodass die Rückleitung in Schwerkraft in den Teich geht, finde ich gut.
Das Spart wohl am meisten Strom.

Falls du irgendwann an deiner Folie musst dann würde ich auf Schwerkraft umbauen, solange muss es so gehen.
Mein Teich ist von 1983 mit der ersten Folie.

Viel Erfolg beim umsetzen deines Projektes.

PS: wäre schön wenn du ein Feedback geben könntest ob und wie es läuft.
Jemand anderes mit dem selben Ideen kann man so helfen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hätte 500,-€ gespart....und man muß nicht mehr per Hand Siebe/ Auffangbehälter / Schwämme reinigen.


Na ja, man muss aber basteln wie verrückt, benötigt evtl. mehr Platz und zumeist ist das Bastelergebnis optisch nicht so vorteilhaft.
Und wenn man sich die Reinigungsoptionen so mancher selbstgebauter Filter ansieht, dann zieht oder drückt man doch wenn nötig lieber an einem Hebelchen ...

Hier bei Frau Teichern lautet die Aufgabe für die Helfer "Welchen Filter auf den vorhandenen Platz und zwar *ohne *aufwändigen Umbau?"
Da kann man halt keine Regentonnen/IBCs *eingraben*, welche dann bei einer Reinigung noch mit einer extra Schmutzwasserpumpe ausgepumpt werden müssen.

Irgendwann im Verlaufe des Threads verbietet sich dann auch die Zurechtweisung und die dauernde Nötigung zum Umbau auf Schwerkraft. Erstens kostet das auch eine Stange Geld und Zeit und diese ist auch nur dann wirklich stromsparender, wenn mit LH gearbeitet werden kann. Ansonsten sind die Schwerkraftpumpen auch nicht in jedem Falle erheblich stromsparender.
Und zweitens, wie man auch oft liest, kann man nicht bei jeder beliebigen Wasserqualität einen LH einsetzen, da dies bei bestimmten Wasserwerten zu Problemen führen *kann*.




teichern schrieb:


> Ist der 40mm Schlauch optimal, oder wäre ein größerer Durchmesser besser?


Natürlich ist ein größerer Durchmesser immer besser, wurde hier im Thread schon mehr als einmal aufgeführt.
_*Dein* (  ) *_Screenmatic hat zwei 2''-Eingänge, also sollten dort mindestens 53er Schläuche angeschlossen werden. Die Pumpen, der  Flow und der Teich werden Dir danken.

Die zwei Eingänge sind eigentlich für den Biotec, aber da kann man sicher auch zwei Pumpen anschließen (weiß ich nicht genau, müsste ich nachlesen, rein theoretisch geht das). In diesem Fall muss aber in jede Leitung ein Rückschlagventil integriert werden. Bei den Rückschlagventilen muss man aber auch die Modelle auswählen, welche keine oder nur eine ganz geringe Querschnittverjüngung aufweisen. Dies sind dann leider eben auch nicht die preiswertesten Modelle ...



teichern schrieb:


> und kann im nächsten Jahr falls notwenig einen TF hinzufügen.


Hier ein kleiner Hinweis, dass genau dies nicht* so einfach* geht. Das erfordert eine 'kleine größere' *Bastelei*, welche aber irgendwie möglich wäre. Insgesamt läuft das aber wieder in Richtung suboptimal und macht den Kauf des 140000er eigentlich obsolet, oder besser gesagt unsinnig ...
Wobei ich aber dann dieses Jahr keinen 140000er kaufen, sondern mir eher ein Moving Bed Model irgendwie hinter den 18er klemmen würde. Den TF dann im Frühjahr kaufen. Oder doch besser gleich TF und Modul jetzt. Aber das ist Deine eigene "Selberentscheidung". 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
*: Mein Gefühl sagte mir schon ganz am Anfang, dass Du Dich schon vor der ersten Frage auf dieses Teil festgelegt hattest ...

Edit: 
PPS:
Habe nachgeschaut, man kann zwei Pumpen anschließen. 
Mich wundert es, dass Oase selbst nicht auf die Rückschlagventile hinweist. Diese sind erforderlich, wenn nicht immer beide Pumpen gleichzeitig in Betrieb sind.


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein größerer Durchmesser immer besser, wurde hier im Thread schon mehr als einmal aufgeführt.
> _*Dein* (  ) *_Screenmatic hat zwei 2''-Eingänge, also sollten dort mindestens 53er Schläuche angeschlossen werden. Die Pumpen, der Flow und der Teich werden Dir danken.



Leider habe ich gerade gesehen, dass die Pumpe max. 40 mm hat, aber ich habe noch eine passende Schlauchtülle in 50mm. Unglücklicherweise ist die TMC Pro Clear Ultima UVC auf 40mm ausgelegt, mal schauen ob man da auch eine andere Tülle finden kann. Sie geht bis 18.000l, also sollte das irgendwie gehen.

Ja, der 36/140.000 war eigentlich meine erste Wahl, aber manchmal muß man alle anderen Möglichkeiten durchspielen um mit Überzeugung das persönlich richtige zu tun ! Letztlich hat mich der Biotec erst überzeugt, als ich ihn sehen und anfassen konnte sowie die positive Erfahrung eines anderen Besitzers mit einem 30.000l Teich und wesentlich mehr Kois. Die großen Oase sind wirklich eine ganz andere Qualität als die kleineren. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wartung und Instandhaltung im Vergleich zu den anderen Lösungen für mich auch einfacher. Jetzt noch die perfekte Pumpe und Leitung, dann sollte es erstmal gut sein. Ich werde natürlich berichten.


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2018)

kleine Korrektur:


DbSam schrieb:


> Die zwei Eingänge sind eigentlich für den Biotec


Ich meinte natürlich einen Bitron.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (5. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Leider habe ich gerade gesehen, dass die Pumpe max. 40 mm hat, aber ich habe noch eine passende Schlauchtülle in 50mm. Unglücklicherweise ist die TMC Pro Clear Ultima UVC auf 40mm ausgelegt, mal schauen ob man da auch eine andere Tülle finden kann. Sie geht bis 18.000l, also sollte das irgendwie gehen..


Hallo
Einfach ein Übergang 2 Zoll / 50 mm aus dem PVC Regal nehmen .....


----------



## teichern (5. Sep. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Einfach ein Übergang 2 Zoll / 50 mm aus dem PVC Regal nehmen .....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202533



Super, danke! Es sieht so aus als wäre der Übergang am TMC geschraubt und dann normal geklebt? Die Ein-/Ausgänge sehen jetzt etwas anders aus, aber müßte genauso gehen.


----------



## Michael H (5. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Super, danke! Es sieht so aus als wäre der Übergang am TMC geschraubt und dann normal geklebt? Die Ein-/Ausgänge sehen jetzt etwas anders aus, aber müßte genauso gehen.


Hallo
Ja genau , in der UVC Verschraubt und dann in 50 mm PVC Verklebt ....
Nur Schade das nicht mehr wie 15 000 Liter durch gehn .....


----------



## teichern (7. Sep. 2018)

Auf der Suche nach einer möglichst effizienten und sparsamen Pumpe, bin ich auf die Oase Aquamax Eco Gravity gestoßen. Die 15.000er verbaucht laut Oase nur 85W, hat aber nur eine max. Wassersäule von 1,80 m, im Vergleich zu der Auqaforte EcoMax O-Plus mit 135W und 6 m Säule. Wäre diese Pumpe für meinen Einsatz geeignet, obwohl sie eigentlich für Schwerkraft Systeme gedacht ist?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Sep. 2018)

Dazu habe ich schon was auf Seite 9 geschrieben......

Die 85W mit 15m³/h sind bei Förderhöhe an der Pumpe  "Null".
Jeder cm läßt Pumpen an Hand der Kennlinien einbrechen.....
Förderhöhe ist praktisch der Druckunterschied an der Pumpe, der durch die verschiedenen hydr. Widerstände vor und hinter der Pumpe erzeugt wird plus das wirklich in die Höhe pumpen...

Dünne Schläuche und gepumpte Filter sind kontraproduktiv.....auch für Motorpumpen mit flachen Kennlinien.

Mit diesen 85W laufen bei mir am Teich 2 Skimmer und 4 BA in KG110 zugleich...


----------



## teichern (7. Sep. 2018)

So mein erstes Feedback zum Oase Biotec Screenmatic2 140.000. Wie bereits erwähnt ist die Verarbeitung deutlich hochwertiger als bei den kleineren Versionen. Lediglich die Screenmatic ist gleich. Im Vergleich zu meinem alten Screenmatic erscheint die neue 2er Version besser zu arbeiten. 

Einen Schwachpunkt gibt es aber, der Einlauf. Bei den alten war dieser verstellbar, sodass man das einlaufende Wasser auch bei weniger Druck weiter nach hinten auf das Laufband richten konnte. Beim neuen tropft auch bei Anschluss meiner 10 und 15k Pumpe, gleichzeitig, etwas Wasser in die Zeolith Kammer, anstelle in den Schwammraum. Ich muß noch meine 15k Pumpe und die UVC auf 50mm umbauen und möglicherweise die Pumpe näher an den Filter legen sowie den Filter maximal tief positionieren/eingraben, das sollte den Druck verbessern.


Ansonsten hat sich das Wasser bereits nach 2-3 h deutlich verbessert, aber mal abwarten wie es nach 24h und mehr aussieht.

In jedem Fall verlangt der neue Biotec nach hohem Wasserdruck, ich hoffe mein 50mm Umbau sowie die anderen Optimierungen bringen die erforderliche Leistung.

An die Physiker, abgesehen von der Höhe über Wasser, hat die Tiefe der Pumpe im Teich sowie die Länge des Schlauches großen Einfluss auf den Druck am Filter. Gibt es eine andere Pumpe die besser geeignet ist, als meine 15k Aquaforte Eco O Plus?


----------



## samorai (7. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> An die Physiker, abgesehen von der Höhe über Wasser, hat die Tiefe der Pumpe im Teich sowie die Länge des Schlauches großen Einfluss auf den Druck am Filter. Gibt es eine andere Pumpe die besser geeignet ist, als meine 15k Aquaforte Eco O Plus?



Nö, ist verdammt egal ob die Pumpe bei 80cm
oder bei 2,10 m liegt.
Erst wenn die Atmosphäre drückt dann hat eine Pumpe zu kämpfen.


----------



## teichern (8. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Nö, ist verdammt egal ob die Pumpe bei 80cm
> oder bei 2,10 m liegt.
> Erst wenn die Atmosphäre drückt dann hat eine Pumpe zu kämpfen.



Das ist schonmal gut, dachte ich mir. Wie sieht es denn mit der Länge aus?


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2018)

Moin Frau Teicherer,

da spielen die Druckverluste durch Reibungswiederstände beim Volumenstrom eine Rolle, deshalb den Querschnitt so groß wie möglich wählen. 
Bei Dir also mindestens zwei Zoll.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2018)

Oder KG 110, 4 Zoll oder DN 100...
Gibt es auch als Druckschläuche in 4Zoll...

Förderhöhe immer ab OK Teichwasser.....bis OK Filter..

Dazu die hydr. Rohrleitungswiderstände.

PVC Teile in allen Varianten bei pvc-welt.de


----------



## SteffenFr (8. Sep. 2018)

Wie kann man einen 4 Zoll Druckschlauch überhaupt anschließen? Auf pvc-welt sehe ich die größtmögliche Schlauchtülle mit 63 mm.


----------



## teichern (8. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Moin Frau Teicherer,
> 
> da spielen die Druckverluste durch Reibungswiederstände beim Volumenstrom eine Rolle, deshalb den Querschnitt so groß wie möglich wählen.
> Bei Dir also mindestens zwei Zoll.
> ...



Ich habe noch diese Tabelle zu Reibungsverlusten gefunden. Bei einer 15.000l Pumpe (200-250l/Minute) und einer 50mm (2") Leitung, liegt der Reibungsverlust/ m bei 0,06 mWS (Meter Wassersäule). Also bei 10m Schlauch liegt der Reibungsverlust bei 0,6 mWS. Wie sieht das dann in tasächlichen Zahlen, was läuft dann tatsächlich weniger durch den Schlauch, oder ist das zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## teichern (8. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Oder KG 110, 4 Zoll oder DN 100...
> Gibt es auch als Druckschläuche in 4Zoll...
> 
> Förderhöhe immer ab OK Teichwasser.....bis OK Filter..
> ...



Wirklich? Meine Auquaforte Eco O-Plus 15000 kann ich maximal auf einen 50 mm Ausgang umbauen und da ich ja regelmäßig an die Pumpe muß, wäre zumindest der erste Teil als Schlauch notwenig. Danach könnte ich natürlich problemlos DN110 oder DN75 legen, zumindest bis zur TMC Pro Clear Ultima UVC (max 50mm) und Oase Eingang (2 x 50mm). Würde das trotz des 50mm Ausgang/ Pumpe und des Falschenhalses an der UVC tatsächlich noch einen Vorteil bringen?

Mein aktueller Teichschlauch (40mm) ist 10m lang. Die Länge ist zwecks Lage der Pumpe/ Strömung ideal, aber ich könnte das auch verkürzen, wenn es sich lohnt.


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Miss Pond, 


teichern schrieb:


> Wie sieht das dann in tasächlichen Zahlen, was läuft dann tatsächlich weniger durch den Schlauch, oder ist das zu vernachlässigen.


Ne, kann man leider nicht vernachlässigen.

Ich kenne Deine Förderhöhe und den Rauhigkeitswert Deines angenommenen Zwei-Zollschlauches nicht.
Mit vielen positiv angenommenen Vermutungen zu Schlauch (2 Zoll), Länge (10 m), Verlegung (8 Kurven a 45°), geod. Förderhöhe (1 m), den ca. Kenndaten aus der Kennlinie Deiner Pumpe und den Berechnungen auf dieser Seite könnte das *im besten Fall* in etwa so aussehen:
 

Ich gehe aber jetztdavon aus, dass sich dieser Wert noch verschlechtert, wenn der Betriebspunkt mit reelleren Angaben berechnet werden kann.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Der Wert kann wieder besser werden, wenn man weniger Kurven einbaut, einen größeren Querschnitt der Leitung wählt (dann muss man aber auch wieder ein/zwei Engstellen beachten/einberechnen) oder eine kürzere Leitung hat.
Oder ...

Edit:
Mit Deinem 40 mm Schlauch müsstest Du vermutlich derzeit bei effektiven 8800 L/h liegen


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Sep. 2018)

Warum lässt Du mit der jetzigen Konstellation nichteinmal Wasser am Ende in eine Mörtelkiste laufen und stoppt die Zeit....

Dann weisst Du doch wieviel jetzt reell gefördert wird....und ob es sich lohnt etwas zu ändern...

Das die jetzige Verrohrung Förderleistung kostet ist doch klar....

Es gibt PVC Reduzierung von 110 oder 125mm auf 75...63...50...
Guck mal richtig durch bei pvc-welt


----------



## teichern (8. Sep. 2018)

Junge, Ihr werdet aber auch nicht müde meine nicht endenden Fragen  zu beantworten! Dafür nochmals vielen Dank! 

Sobald alles fertig ist, mache ich nochmal eine Zusammenfassung, damit andere auch davon profitieren können.

Und gerade wenn man denkt mit dem Kauf des Filters wären die Probleme erstmal gelöst.......geht es wieder los. 

Also gemäß Eurer Kommentare werde ich folgendes sofort machen

*Länge auf das mögliche Minimum reduzieren*, ca. 3-4 m
Die jetzige Länge von 10m kann ich auf ca. 3-4m reduzieren, allerdings muß ich dann die Strömung etwas umbauen, damit das Wasser trotzdem ausreichend Bewegung hat. Die Pumpe würde dann am Teichrand etwas schräg liegen, im tiefen Bereich (ca. 1,8m). Welche Höhe wäre hier eigentlich ideal? Bisher hatte ich sie etwas erhöht auf einem umgedrehten Eimer liegen, damit sie nicht ständig verstopft. Der Schlauch würde dann relativ gerade liegen, abgesehen vom Eingang in den UVC/Filter. Wenn ich den Filter noch etwas eingrabe, werden es wohl max. 60cm Höhenunterschied zur Teichoberfläche.

*Anschlüsse an Pumpe, UVC und Filter auf 50mm umbauen!*​
Und jetzt kommt die Frage welche der beiden Lösungen die bessere ist:

1. Hochwertiger Teichschlauch (PVC, oder Druckschlauch, 3-4m) in 50mm / 2" an die 50mm Schlauchtüllen, das wäre die einfachste, oder PVC Flexschlauch in 63/50mm mit BD Fast Kupplungen? * defekter Link entfernt *

oder

2. Pumpenausgang, UVC und Filter von 50mm / 2" mittels Reduzierung auf DN75 oder DN110 vergrößern und entweder mit PVC Schlauch oder PVC Rohr eine Verbindung zur UVC/Filter herstellen. Mindestens zur Pumpe benötige ich eine flexible Verbindung (oder zumindest leicht zu demontieren), da sie ja gereinigt werden muß. Vom Teichrand zum Filter könnte man dann mit einer fixen Rohrleitung gehen.

Den PVC Flexschlauch finde ich nur bis 90/80mm ( * defekter Link entfernt * ) und 80mm Schlauchtüllen finde ich gar nicht, also müßte man wohl anderweitig die Verbindung vom Schlauch zu Pumpe und Filter herstellen. Die genannten Reduzierungen ( https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Reduzierungen ) gibt es natürlich passend zum Filter,UVC und Pumpengewinde, die Verbindung könnte geklebt mit PVC Rohr erfolgen, aber wie genau stellt man dann die flexible Verbindung zur Pumpe her?​
Also grundsätzlich könnte ich vom Filter und UVC mit 110 oder weniger zum Teichrand gehen und von da mittels eines Übergangs/ Reduzierung auf den max. Flexschlauch von 90/80mm. Da der wahrscheinlich sehr fest sein wird, wäre eine Kupplung zum abnehmen angebracht! Möglicherweise könnte man die Pumpe auch per PVC Rohr in den Teich führen, vorausgesetzt man hätte eine leicht zu lösende Kupplung am Teichrand, für die Wartung der Pumpe.

Am Ende stellt sich die Frage ob die 110 Leitung mit den 4 Flaschenhälsen (Reduzierungen) an Pumpe, UVC und Filter tatsächlich einen großen Vorteil gegenüber der durchgehenden 50mm Schlauchleitung bringt.

Ich werde wohl unverzüglich die Schlauchtüllen auf 50mm vergrößern und einen hochwertigen Schlauch mit 50mm anhängen und falls Ihr der Meinung seid eine weitere Vergrößerung bringt nochmal mehr Wasserdurchfluss, dies über den Winter in umsetzen, wenn die Beete wieder frei sind.

Sorry, wieder mehr Fragen!


----------



## DbSam (8. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Am Ende stellt sich die Frage ob die 110 Leitung mit den 4 Flaschenhälsen (Reduzierungen) an Pumpe, UVC und Filter tatsächlich einen großen Vorteil gegenüber der durchgehenden 50mm Schlauchleitung bringt.


Das lohnt m.E. den Aufwand nicht. Gar nicht. - Es sei denn, Du planst für später einen noch größeren Umbau.

Länge:
So lang, dass die Pumpe auch mal am Boden platziert werden und die Pumpe günstig in der Strömung liegen kann. Von mir aus kann man diese für den Anfang dort auch etwas erhöht auf ein paar Steine legen.

günstige Strömung:
Dafür gegebenenfalls den Auslauf/die Auslaufrichtung anpassen.
Falls das alles nicht geht, dann lieber einen Schlauchmeter mehr.

Anschlüsse:
Auf jeden Fall den 63er PVC-Flexschlauch und dessen Kupplungen(PK045) nutzen (die geraden, *nicht* die mit 90° Winkel).
Den Flexschlauch ohne enge Radien verlegen, dafür lieber einen Meter länger. - Kaufe nicht gar zu knapp, denn abgeschnitten ist schnell. 'Ranschneiden' geht immer unschön.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (8. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das lohnt m.E. den Aufwand nicht. Gar nicht. - Es sei denn, Du planst für später einen noch größeren Umbau.
> 
> günstige Strömung:
> Dafür gegebenenfalls den Auslauf/die Auslaufrichtung anpassen.
> ...



Den Auslauf kann ich problemlos etwas verlängern und die Richtung anpassen.



DbSam schrieb:


> Anschlüsse:
> Auf jeden Fall den 63er PVC-Flexschlauch und dessen Kupplungen(PK045) nutzen (die geraden, *nicht* die mit 90° Winkel).
> Den Flexschlauch ohne enge Radien verlegen, dafür lieber einen Meter länger. - Kaufe nicht gar zu knapp, denn abgeschnitten ist schnell. 'Ranschneiden' geht immer unschön.



Sehr gute Lösung, die Klemmkupplung PK045 ( https://www.pvc-welt.de/Klemmkupplung-Flexschlauch-Klemme-x-Ueberwurf-Innengewinde ) sollte perfekt auf das 2" UVC und Filtergewinde passen.


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das lohnt m.E. den Aufwand nicht. Gar nicht. - Es sei denn, Du planst für später einen noch größeren Umbau.
> 
> 
> Anschlüsse:
> ...



Sind bei den PK045 Kupplungen die Dichtungen für das 2" Gewinde zum Filter, etc. eigentlich enthalten, oder muß man diese gesondert bestellen?


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2018)

Moin Miss Pondern,  

Du hast doch weiter oben den Link selbst gepostet, schau Dir dort bitte die dazugehörigen Bilder an. 
Weiter unten findest Du auch die Beschreibung zum Produkt, dort steht u.a. wortwörtlich: "Innengewinde Überwurfmutter incl. Flachdichtung".
Wichtig ist, dass Du den [DLMURL="https://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-Flexschlauch-Farbe-Grau-63-55mm_2"]dazu passenden Flexschlauch[/DLMURL] kaufst.

Kostenhinweis:
Insgesamt kostet diese vorgeschlagene Lösung etwas mehr als nur [DLMURL="https://www.pvc-welt.de/Saug-Druckschlauch-Gruen-Transparent-50mm-2_1"]dieser Spiralschlauch[/DLMURL] inklusive den zu den Teichprodukten zugehörigen original Schlauchtüllen/-klemmen.
Der angestrebte Vorteil ist, dass Du mit der Flexschlauchlösung 4mm mehr Innendurchmesser hast. Dazu einen sehr einfachen/geringen Montage- und Demontageaufwand für evtl. Wartungsarbeiten oder bei Komponententausch: Anschrauben, dicht und fertig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2018)

Nachtrag, da Du weiter vorn von zwei anzuschließenden Pumpen geschrieben hast:

Denke dann an die zu integrierenden Rückschlagventile (AK333).
Diese sind notwendig, dass das Wasser nicht durch den Schlauch zurückgedrückt wird, wenn nur eine von zwei Pumpen läuft.

Habe dort keine Rückschlagventile mit 2'' Außengewinde gefunden, deshalb hier der Vorschlag der AK333 mit Klebetüllen. Eine Tube PVC-Kleber und PVC-Reiniger kosten ca. 10 €. Bei vier Klebestellen hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nachtrag, da Du weiter vorn von zwei anzuschließenden Pumpen geschrieben hast:
> 
> Denke dann an die zu integrierenden Rückschlagventile (AK333).
> Diese sind notwendig, dass das Wasser nicht durch den Schlauch zurückgedrückt wird, wenn nur eine von zwei Pumpen läuft.
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis!! Ich habe im Moment beide Pumpen (Aquaforte O-Plus 10.000 & 15.000) laufen, um den Teich erstmal schnell zu reinigen. Auch wenn das jetzt zunächst im wesentlichen mechanisch erfolgt, kann man bereits nach zwei Tagen eine extreme Verbesserung des Wassers erkennen.

Ich hoffe das der Umbau auf 50mm und der kürzere Pumpschlauch mit der 15.000er alleine ausreichend Wasser fördert, dann wird der zweite Einlauf wieder geschlossen.

Der neue Biotec hat einen völlig anderen Einlauf, dieser ist jetzt nicht mehr regelbar, dafür zertrümmert man aber auch keine Teile mehr auf dem Sieb und er verstopft nicht mehr. Jetzt läuft das Wasser ganz langsam über die Screenmatic, was deutlich mehr Teile auffängt. Leider tropft dadurch ein kleiner Teil des Wassers direkt in die Zeolithkammer und nicht in die Schwammkammer.  Kann man wohl nicht wirklich verhindern, weder mit mehr Pumpenleistung, noch mit einer leichten Erhöhung der Screenmatic Einheit. Ich schätze die geringe Menge ist zu vernachlässigen, aber das hätte man besser designen können. Mal abwarten wie es mit der 50 Leitung wird.

Ich werde wohl auf die Aquaforte O-Plus Vario 20.000 wechseln, da diese leicht zu überwachen ist (Stromverbrauch/ Verstopfung, etc.) und je nach Klima geregelt werden kann. Möglicherweise finde ich noch eine bessere Alternative, aber Vario scheint ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu haben.

Das gleiche gilt für meine TMC Pro Clear UVC, hier werde ich wohl auch auf eine bessere mit größerem Durchmesser und Durchfluss wechseln müssen.

Pumpe und UVC hat ja Zeit bis zum Frühjahr, also kann ich in Ruhe nach den besten Artikeln suchen. Möglicherweise baue ich dann auch nochmal auf eine DN75 oder DN110 Zuleitung um.

Eine Frage zu Belüftung des Biotec. Macht es Sinn die Zeolithkammer oder Schwammkammer (oder beide) zu belüften. Ich habe die Aquaforte V60 zur Zeit mit 10 Bällen im Teich und könnte sie ganz oder teilweise auch in den Filter legen?


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2018)

Bonjour Mademoiselle Étang,


teichern schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für meine TMC Pro Clear UVC, hier werde ich wohl auch auf eine bessere mit größerem Durchmesser und Durchfluss wechseln müssen.


Na ja, wenn nur eine Pumpe dran hängt, dann würde ich auf einen Oase Bitron C 72 W oder C 110 W umsteigen.
Ist zwar wieder etwas teuerer als die Konkurrenz, aber passt hervorragend an Deinen Filter. U.a. inklusive der dann regelbaren Durchflussmeng und des intergrierten Rotors, welcher bei Deinen Pumpleistungen ohne Einschränkung funktioniert. Dies gibt es bei den Konkurrenzprodukten nicht.



teichern schrieb:


> Möglicherweise baue ich dann auch nochmal auf eine DN75 oder DN110 Zuleitung um.


Dann rechne das vorher bitte noch einmal durch.
Durch die notwendigen Reduzierungen am Filter wird sich der Vorteil sehr minimieren. Ganz im Gegenteil, das Wasser fließt durch die Rohre mit größerem Durchmesser etwas langsamer und dort könnten sich dann im Laufe der Zeit Schwebstoffe absetzen. Strömung/Verwirbelung.
Hinweis/Tipp:
Bei Einsatz eines Oase Bitron wird zumindest die Anzahl der Reduzierungen auf eine verringert, da der Bitron zwei Ausgänge bietet und man diesen so am Filter anschließen kann.
Wie (fast) immer gilt: Wenn - Dann.
Also: Wenn Oase-Filter, dann aber auch im System bleiben und dessen Vorteile nutzen ...

Belüftung:
Hhhmm, wenn es hinein passt ...
Wahrscheinlich würde ich die Belüftung im Teich liegen lassen und bei Bedarf betreiben.
Im Normalfall bekommt das Teichwasser im Filter schon etwas Luft. Nicht überragend viel, aber immerhin schon ...
Überlegung:
Ich persönlich würde dort keine Belüftung betreiben, denn in der Schwammkammer soll sich der Mulm absetzen können ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2018)

Hola Señora Pondern,


teichern schrieb:


> Möglicherweise baue ich dann auch nochmal auf eine DN75 oder DN110 Zuleitung um.


Und wenn, dann mit einem Flansch durch die Teichwand und die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches (aber immer noch unterhalb des Wasserstandes) kurz vor Deinem Filter aufstellen. Von Pumpe zum Filter/oder Bitron am Filter mit einem knackig kurzen Stück Flexschlauch.
So würde ich das an Deiner Stelle machen wollen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn nur eine Pumpe dran hängt, dann würde ich auf einen Oase Bitron C 72 W oder C 110 W umsteigen.
> Ist zwar wieder etwas teuerer als die Konkurrenz, aber passt hervorragend an Deinen Filter. U.a. inklusive der dann regelbaren Durchflussmeng und des intergrierten Rotors, welcher bei Deinen Pumpleistungen ohne Einschränkung funktioniert. Dies gibt es bei den Konkurrenzprodukten nicht.



Das hatte ich befürchtet!  Fairerweise hatte ich die ersten 10 Jahre das Set Biotec 18/ Bitron 55! Als der Bitron dann defekt war, habe ich gut 3 oder 4 andere Modelle, bis zum TCM gehabt. Das Glas vom Bitron war auch nach Jahren noch in sehr gutem Zustand, die günstigen Modelle sahen teilweise bereits nach einem Jahr "satiniert" aus.

Allerdings liegen die Preise der beiden Oase Bitron C72/C110 (€370/€413) auch deutlich über den anderen Herstellern. Am Ende wird der Oase wohl tatsächlich eine sehr hohe Qualität haben und die Anschaffung wert sein.

Der Eingang ist übrigens 2", aber der Ausgang nur 1,5", allerdings sind es ja zwei Ausgänge. Egal ob 75 oder 110. Nur der Bitron Eco 120 hat an Ein- und Ausgang 2", aber dafür liegt er auch gleich bei €575. 

Wenn ich hier nicht noch eine bessere Empfehlung bekomme, wird es wohl ein Bitron C 72/110 sein müssen.


----------



## teichern (9. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hola Señora Pondern,
> 
> Und wenn, dann mit einem Flansch durch die Teichwand und die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches (aber immer noch unterhalb des Wasserstandes) kurz vor Deinem Filter aufstellen. Von Pumpe zum Filter/oder Bitron am Filter mit einem knackig kurzen Stück Flexschlauch.
> So würde ich das an Deiner Stelle machen wollen.
> ...



Ich wollte natürlich vermeiden an die 20 Jahre alte Teichfolie zu gehen, aber grundsätzlich wäre ein solcher Umbau kein so großer Aufwand, wenn die Folie durchhält. Wie tief müßte/ sollte die Pumpe dann stehen und wie würde sie das Wasser ansaugen. Auf gleicher Höhe oder mittels Rohr tiefer gelegen? Ich schätze die Pumpe ist dann komplett trocken aufgestellt und man kann andere Modelle wählen als meine Teichpumpen? Bringt diese Art der Aufstellung wirklich einen großen Vorteil? Sorry für weitere Fragen.


----------



## teichern (10. Sep. 2018)

Eine Frage bzgl. des Oase Filter Eingangs. Leider ist dieser ja nur 1 1/2" groß und müßte mittels Reduzierung von 1 1/2" auf 2" vergrößert werden. Würde es Sinn machen von der UVC mit einem T-Stück (PK063), oder einem anderen Y Verteiler, in beide Eingänge des Qoase zu gehen?


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Goedemorgen, mevrouw Vijver,

na ja, Du musst das doch nicht so machen.
Du hattest aber geschrieben:


teichern schrieb:


> Möglicherweise baue ich dann auch nochmal auf eine DN75 oder DN110 Zuleitung um.


Und das waren halt nur meine Gedanken dazu, wie ich es machen würde.

zu Deinen Fragen:
Teichpumpen sind aus Effizienzgründen niemals selbstansaugend, diese müssen immer unterhalb des Wasserspiegels aufgestellt werden.
Die Verrohrung kannst Du dann (fast) legen wie Du willst. Diese muss bis zur Pumpe ebenfalls immer unterhalb des Wasserspiegels liegen und darf niemals mit einem Bogen nach oben verlegt werden, damit keine Luftsäcke entstehen können. 
Weiterhin benötigst Du dann noch einen Saugvorfilter, oder Du nutzt gleich solch einen oder ähnlichen Pumpenschacht.
Ja, es gibt dann auch Pumpenmodelle speziell zur Trockenaufstellung.

Vorteil insgesamt? 
Die Pumpe liegt nicht im Teich herum und Du hast den ersten Schritt zur Umstellung auf Schwerkraftfilterung getan.


Ansonsten ist das ein Thread bei dem einen der Mut verlässt. 
Hin und her, Umbau ja und nein und nicht möglich, dann wieder doch vielleicht. Und dann schon zweimal auf 'Kauf mich' gedrückt.
Da gehen einem die sinnvollen Ratschläge aus. 

Was ich an Deiner Stelle jetzt wirklich machen würde:

Da der 140000er bei Dir im Moment schon 'werkelt', würde ich den Flexschlauch installieren und dann dem Dingens etwas Zeit geben.
Die durch den Schlauchwechsel erreichte Leistung mit einem großen Gefäß auslitern.

Je nach Verschmutzung des Teiches würde ich eine Schlammsaugeraktion starten und alle Dreckecken beseitigen.
Die Pumpe würde ich danach am tiefsten Punkt aufstellen und den Auslauf so anpassen, dass weitestgehend eine günstige Strömung entstehen kann.
Wenn die Pumpe verstopfen sollte, dann stimmt etwas nicht. (An meinem Teich ist noch nie eine Pumpe durch Verstopfung stehengeblieben, hatte aber auch nie 'Billigteile' im Einsatz.)

ab und zu die wichtigsten Wasserwerte messen
Auf Weihnachten freuen
Und im nächsten Jahr:

Hoffen, dass der Teich durch die Filterumstellung auch im Frühjahr mit den ganzen Pollen, dem 'Frühjahrsstaub' gut funktioniert.
Beobachten, Wasserwerte messen
Dann, je nach Problemlage weiter entscheiden.
Bei nicht erreichter gewünschter Umwälzleistung eine zweite Pumpe installieren, wahrscheinlich gleich eine Skimmerlösung.
dabei die Rückschlagventile nicht vergessen

..., oder bei 'grünem Wasser' einen Bitron installieren.

oder ...
und ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Hhmm, bei mir steht, dass der 140.000er zwei 2''-Eingänge besitzt:
 
und auch [DLMURL="https://www.koitec24.de/pdf/57696-BioTec_ScreenMatic_140000.pdf#%5B%7B%22num%22%3A209%2C%22gen%22%3A0%7D%2C%7B%22name%22%3A%22XYZ%22%7D%2C48%2C443%2Cnull%5D"]hier auf dem technischen Datenblatt vom Hersteller hat er zwei 2''-Eingänge[/DLMURL] ...
Alles andere macht bei möglichen 17500 auch nicht so sehr viel Sinn. 

Gruß Carsten

Edit: 


teichern schrieb:


> Würde es Sinn machen von der UVC mit einem T-Stück (PK063), oder einem anderen Y Verteiler, in beide Eingänge des Qoase zu gehen?


Wenn da wirklich nur zwei 1,5'' und keine 2''-Eingänge sind, dann wahrscheinlich: ja

Aber: 
Siehe zwei, drei Zeilen weiter oben ...
Die Kiste hat zwei 2''-Eingänge.


----------



## teichern (10. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hhmm, bei mir steht, dass der 140.000er zwei 2''-Eingänge besitzt:
> Anhang anzeigen 202640
> und auch [DLMURL="https://www.koitec24.de/pdf/57696-BioTec_ScreenMatic_140000.pdf#%5B%7B%22num%22%3A209%2C%22gen%22%3A0%7D%2C%7B%22name%22%3A%22XYZ%22%7D%2C48%2C443%2Cnull%5D"]hier auf dem technischen Datenblatt vom Hersteller hat er zwei 2''-Eingänge[/DLMURL] ...
> Alles andere macht bei möglichen 17500 auch nicht so sehr viel Sinn.
> ...



Der Oase 140.000 hat tatsächlich nur zwei 1 1/2" Eingänge, allerdings haben sie gleich einen Reduziernippel, 2fach Außengewinde, 1 1/2" auf 2" beigelegt. Da der Biotec ja für den passenden Bitron (mit 2 Ausgängen) ausgelegt ist, hat man wohl die Ausgänge auf 1 1/2" festgelegt. Wahrscheinlich um gleiche Bauteile bei allen Biotec Größen zu haben.

Ich werde dann in jedem Fall ein T-Stück der passenden Klemmverbindung an den UVC Ausgang hängen und mit zwei möglichst kurzen Flexschläuchen in den Oase gehen. Besser wäre wohl ein Y Verteiler, aber den gibt es nicht als Klemmkupplung. Ich könnte ihn höchstens als Y Klebemuffe ausführen, wenn das mit dem Flexschlauch problemlos geht und einen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber der T-Klemmverbindung bringt.


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Hhmm, sollten dort wirklich nur irgendwelche Schlauchtüllen ohne Gewinde oder ähnliches beigelegt sein (was ich nicht glaube), dann bestelle hier zwei solche Gewindemuffen A-104-63. Zur Not auch noch zwei Verschraubungen dazu.
Das muss gehen, sonst könnte man doch die großen Bitrons nicht anschließen. 


Gruß Carsten

Edit: ... Du hast die Kiste vor Dir, messe doch bitte mal die Bohrung im Behälter.


----------



## teichern (10. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hhmm, sollten dort wirklich nur irgendwelche Schlauchtüllen ohne Gewinde oder ähnliches beigelegt sein (was ich nicht glaube), dann bestelle hier zwei solche Gewindemuffen A-104-63.
> Das muss gehen, sonst könnte man die großen Bitrons nicht anschließen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Carsten



Es sind tatsächlich nur die üblichen Stufenschlauchtüllen (bis max 40mm) dabei, sowie eine 50mm Tülle und der Reduziernippel. Der Bitron würde ja direkt in beide Biotec 1 1/2" Eingänge gehen, so war es auch bei meinem 18er. Hier scheinen alle Biotec gleich zu sein. Zumindest haben die Bitron ja einen 2" Eingang. Bei den Werten wundert mich das allerdings auch. Also besser beide Eingänge nutzen.

Ich mache das jetzt erstmal mit dem T-Stück, es sei denn Du meinst die geklebte Y Muffe sollte es sein.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich wollte natürlich vermeiden an die 20 Jahre alte Teichfolie zu gehen, aber grundsätzlich wäre ein solcher Umbau kein so großer Aufwand, wenn die Folie durchhält. Wie tief müßte/ sollte die Pumpe dann stehen und wie würde sie das Wasser ansaugen. Auf gleicher Höhe oder mittels Rohr tiefer gelegen? Ich schätze die Pumpe ist dann komplett trocken aufgestellt und man kann andere Modelle wählen als meine Teichpumpen? Bringt diese Art der Aufstellung wirklich einen großen Vorteil? Sorry für weitere Fragen.



Na schön...nachdem der zwingend gepumpte Oase für den 30000er Koiteich gekauft wurde....wäre jetzt ein Einbau eines Folienflansches und Rohrverlegung kein so großer Aufwand mehr....
Die Vorteile...auf die im Teich versenkten Pumpen zu verzichten wurden sicher hier bereits erwähnt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/oase-biotec-18-upgrade-wechsel-eigenbau.49330/

Bei der "halbherzigen Variante" Saugleitungen vom Teich erst in eine Kiste per Schwerkraft zu führen und dort in der Kiste unmittelbar am Filter die Pumpe zu versenken hat eben "halbe Vorteile" gegenüber der jetzigen Situation:
-geringere Förderhöhen an der Pumpe durch großzügig dimensionierte Saugleitungen in mind. KG 110 (vielleicht nur 2..3cm)
also der Pegel in der Pumpenkammer senkt sich nur um ca. 3cm ab....dazu kommt noch die Leitungsverluste nach der Pumpe durch Schläuche, Rohre, UVC mit kleinem Durchmesser und Anschlüssen....kleiner Verrohrung in 2" und die Höhe des Filtereinlaufes.

-Du kannst die Pumpe besser zum regelmäßigen Reinigen herausziehen

aber:

-Ansaugsiebe im Teich können verstopfen....das ist Murks- je nach Teich und Fadenalgen, Laub etc..
-Pumpe bekommt immer noch  das Dreckwasser zum Schreddern..vor dem Filter
-immer noch ineffektives Pumpen....
-der Pumpensammler von NG ist untauglich....zu klein dimensionierte Anschlüsse, Schieber...schon im NG Forum kann man etwas nachlesen "Skimmer"

An einem effizienten Koiteich mit 30m³ Inhalt haben Rohre und Leitungen kleiner DN 100 nix zu suchen.
Pumpen gehören in das Klarwasser nach dem mech. Filter! (Ausnahme Luftheber- weil der schreddert nix und ist störunanfällig- aber der gehört besser nach mech. Filter und vor die Biokammer)

Die beste Sammelkammer vor der Pumpe wäre ein kleiner Trommelfilter gewesen...

Konjunktiv hilft ja nicht weiter...sorry...Du hast ja jetzt den zwingend gepumpten Oase gekauft.....der als gepumpter Feinstfilter ja
TF- Pumpe- Oase Schwammfilter
auch funktionieren würde....

Und die UV lässt sich als 40 W Tauch- UVC im TF einschieben...ohne irgendwelche Engpässe.....
da müsste man jetzt nicht nach irgendwelchen teuren gepumpten UVC Varianten suchen....

Das ganze halbherzige wollten wir Dir aus Erfahrung ersparen....


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Hhhmmm, wenn ich mir die Ersatzteilliste so anschaue ...

Auf mehreren Seiten, [DLMURL="https://www.oase-teichbau.de/zulauf-2-schlauchanschluss-biotec-30"]Ersatzteilnummer 34367[/DLMURL], das sieht aus wie ...
Anscheinend hast Du recht, dass im Behälter wirklich nur 1,5''-Löcher sind. (- Wer macht denn so etwas?  )
Gut, oder besser schlecht, dann ist das halt so.

Für diesen Winter würde ich mir dann wahrscheinlich eine Y-Klebemuffenlösung basteln, T-Stücke verschlucken doch etwas mehr Leistung. Wobei das vielleicht auch 'Krümelkackerei' ist und man mit einem T-Stück ohne große Probleme am Ziel ist. Jedenfalls viel besser, als mit der 1,5''-Reduzierung am Filter.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Konjunktiv hilft ja nicht weiter...sorry


Na ja, mein reden:


DbSam schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das ein Thread bei dem einen der Mut verlässt.
> Hin und Her, Umbau ja und nein und nicht möglich, dann wieder doch vielleicht. Und dann schon zweimal auf 'Kauf mich' gedrückt.
> Da gehen einem die sinnvollen Ratschläge aus.


Das Hin und Her ist das Schreckliche.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Aber das ist halt jetzt so und dann muss man aber diese Lösung auch richtig durchziehen.
Schade ist, dass der Filter nur schwer erweiterbar ist.


----------



## teichern (10. Sep. 2018)

Ich sage nur  !


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Na ja, das nützt nicht viel ...
Deine Fische müssen in dem Teich zurecht kommen. Deshalb die Wasswerte messen.

Jedenfalls war in den ersten zwei Dritteln des Threads ein Umbau keine mögliche und angestrebte Lösung deinerseits.
Relativ verständlich, wenn man sich den Teich und das Umfeld anschaut.

Ein richtiger Umbau auf Schwerkraft ist eben auch nicht ohne größeren Aufwand machbar, sowohl finanziell, materiell und vom zeitlichen und körperlichen Aufwand.
Eine Energieeinsparung im Betrieb hat man dabei aber auch erst mit einem Luftheber. Ansonsten sitzt auch im Schwerkraftfilter irgendwo eine Pumpe, welche bei den derzeitigen Öko-Pumpen genau den gleichen Energieaufwand für die gleiche Leistung benötigt. (Zu beachten ist, dass ein Luftheber nicht bei jeder Wasserqualität einsetzbar ist. Beispielsweise bei geringen Wasserhärten *könnte* es Probleme mit den CO2-Werten geben.)


Da Du aber bis vor Kurzem nicht großartig umbauen wolltest/konntest und einen Teich und keinen Koi-Pool hast,  ...
Aus dieser Sichtweise hatte ich Dir die Modul-Lösung mit Trommler und den Erweiterungsmodulen vorgeschlagen. Diese hätte auf den vorhandenen Platz gepasst und wäre erweiterbar gewesen. Die Anschlussprobleme hätte es so auch nicht gegeben.
'Pumpe und schreddern': Das ist bei einem normalen Teich kein Problem. Da wird erfahrungsgemäß weit weniger geschreddert, als man so aus den Texten entnehmen kann. Selbst aufgeweichte Sticks kommen weitestgehend unversehrt durch die Pumpe. Der Vorteil einer Pumpe nach dem Trommler ist natürlich unbestritten.
Es kommt auch noch die Lage des Teiches und das Umfeld (Bäume und deren Laub) und die Technik (Bodenablauf und Skimmer)  mit zum tragen. Bei einer gepumpten Version muss bspw. im Skimmer ein grober Laubfilter integriert sein.


Man muss sich halt nur für ein System entscheiden, aber dieses dann richtig installieren und betreiben. Die besten Lösungen helfen bei falscher Installation und falschen Voraussetzungen nichts.


Nun steht der 140.000er bei Dir und wenn der Teich nicht überbesetzt ist, dann kann es auch mit diesem funktionieren. Nicht mutlos werden.
Siehe 'was ich an Deiner Stelle machen würde'.
Der große Nachteil des 140.000ers gegenüber den Modulfiltern ist die schwere Erweiterbarkeit. (*hust* und die 1,5''-Eingänge, wie wir jetzt gelernt haben)
Ansonsten wird der Grobschmutz hoffentlich gut entfernt, verstopft nicht die Schwämme und diese haben hoffentlich genug Filterfläche für die Bio. Man könnte es ausrechnen, bin aber jetzt zu faul dazu. 

Jedenfalls musst Du dringend auf einen angepassten Fischbestand achten. Die gemessenen Wasserwerte helfen Dir dabei.

Es wäre schön, wenn Du nach dem Umbau die erreichte Umwälzleistung mal ermitteln und uns mitteilen könntest.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## jala (10. Sep. 2018)

Seit Seite 8 bin ich raus.....
Ich bewundere eure Geduld,Hut ab


----------



## DbSam (10. Sep. 2018)

Seite 8? - Bitte nicht ...  

Bin zum Glück erst auf Seite 7. 
 

Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (10. Sep. 2018)

Nochmals an alle die „durchgehalten“ haben einen großen Dank. Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehr über meinen Teich gelernt als in den 20 Jahren davor, allerdings muß ich zugeben die „Dynamik“ war etwas extrem! 

Sicher wäre ein Umbau auf Schwerkraft die beste Lösung, aber der Teich ist jetzt perfekt eingewachsen und der Einsatz eines Baggers würde große Schäden am Garten verursachen, die nur durch 10-15 Jahre Wachstum ausgeglichen werden könnten, mal abgesehen vom Budget. Ein außenliegende Pumpenschacht wäre sicher problemlos machbar, da es ja nur ein kleiner Schacht ist, aber ich bin noch nicht überzeugt ob es einen großen Vorteil bringen würde.

Der 140.000 war unter den gegebenen Umständen ein guter und schneller Kompromiss, was ja nicht ausschließt im nächsten Jahr einen TF davor, oder eine komplett neue TF Lösung zu installieren. Wie ich selbst erfahren habe sind die Oase 36/ 140.000 leicht wieder zu verkaufen und da ich ihn sehr günstig bekommen habe, wird sich der Verlust in Grenzen halten. Im besten Fall funktioniert einfach alles.

Ich habe bereits die PVC Teile bestellt und werde die Pumpe quasi gerade direkt vor den Filter in den Teich legen. Der Höhenunterschied Wasser - Eingang Filter/UVC ist ca 60cm, möglicherweise kann ich das noch etwas reduzieren. Die Länge des Schlauches wird max 3 - 3,5 m betragen und oberhalb vom Wasser geht der Schlauch ca. 1 - 1,5 m schräg Richtung UVC/Filter, genau kann ich es erst sagen, wenn die Pumpe liegt und UVC/Filter am letzten Standort stehen. 

Alternativ könnte man natürlich eine Leitung horizontal durch die Teichfolie führen und direkt unterhalb des Filtereingangs senkrecht zum Filter gehen. Durchmesser wäre hier beliebig wählbar, allerdings bleibt die UVC und der Filtereingang mit 2“ als Reduzierung. Ob diese Variante im Vergleich zur o.g. Flexschlauch einen wirklichen Vorteil bringt, müßte man sehen. Der Aufwand ist vertretbar, aber ich bin der Meinung diesen Umbau hebe ich mir für einen eventuellen Wechsel auf einen TF in Schwerkraft auf, obwohl ich dann trotzdem wieder in den Teich, bzw. die Biokammer, oder den Oase pumpen muß, wenn auch wahrscheinlich mit einer kleineren Pumpe.

Bitte bedenkt im Teich sind jetzt nur Bitterlinge, Goldfische, ein Koi und ein __ Graskarpfen. Die Goldfische und alle anderen kleineren sollen möglichst schnell raus, einen dankbaren Abnehmer haben wir schon. Nur das Einfangen ist eine Kunst für sich! Wenn die Biologie stimmt kommen dann die 6 alten Kois (40 cm) wieder dazu. Die Klassifizierung Koiteich ist deshalb also etwas hochgegriffen und mehr als die dann 7 Kois und der alte Graskarpfen sind auch nicht geplant.

Sobald ich alles fertiggestellt habe werde ich berichten.


----------



## teichern (11. Sep. 2018)

PVC sollte heute ankommen, der Platz für den Biotec wird gleich gepflastert und anschließend wir alles eingebaut.

Mal eine andere Frage. Der Oase wurde ja mit Zeolith Säulen geliefert, die ich erstmal eingebaut habe. Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist den Bereich im Oase anders zu nutzen. Diese Kammer im Biotec ist bis zum Ablauf ca 50l groß. 
Grundsätzlich könnte man hier entweder eine Tauch UVC, oder anderes Medium wie Helix einsetzen (Filterbeutel, oder sieb vor den Auslauf als bewegt.) Wenn ich bedenke, das Oase einen TF mit gerade 60l Helix verkauft, vielleicht keine schlechte Idee. Das GFK Gehäuse müßte die UVC ja vertragen, möglicherweise kann man die Kammer aber auch noch verkleiden, um ein wenig mehr Reflexion zu bekommen.  

Was würde mehr Sinn machen 50l __ Hel-x, oder eine Tauch UVC? Oder warte ich besser bis zum Frühjahr damit?


----------



## DbSam (11. Sep. 2018)

Dzień dobry, kobieta Staw,

schau mal bitte unten bei den Smileys unter 'Klein', da gibt es solch einen Ironie-Smiley.
Den hast Du sicherlich bei Deiner Frage vergessen. 
Dann könnte ich (vielleicht) auch lachen, obwohl mir eher zum Heulen zumute ist ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (13. Sep. 2018)

Liebe Freunde der feuchten Teichmaterie, mit einem Wort…….unglaublich!

Einen besonderen Dank an die zwei „Durchhalter“ die mich auf den großen Durchmesser und die möglichst kurze Zuleitung zum Teichfilter gebracht haben!!!!!!!

Ich habe heute endlich nach Pflasterung (für den jetzt wesentlich schwereren und größeren 140.000er), Neuverkabelung und Aufstellung, das 63/55 Flexrohr angeschlossen! Die Leistungssteigerung der Pumpe und die gigantische Menge an Wasser ist mit bloßem Auge am Einlauf im Biotec sowie am Ablauf im Teich zu erkennen. Ich habe noch nichtmal beide 1 1/2“ Einläufe im Biotec verbunden, da der Y Eingang von der UVC zum Filter erst heute geklebt wurde. Von der UVC geht jetzt noch ein 1,2m/40mm Schlauch in einen der 1, 1/2“ Eingänge am Biotec.

Im Moment ist die Leitung Pumpe-UVC 4,5m, mit etwas Reserve, dahinter kommt dann morgen die ca. 1m lange Y Leitung in den Filter. 

Nach meiner ersten Einschätzung braucht man hier definitiv keine 20.000er Pumpe, wahrscheinlich würde sogar eine 10.000er in dieser Konfiguration reichen. Natürlich messe ich am Wochenende noch den tatsächlichen Durchlauf, aber ich kann jetzt schon jedem empfehlen auf einen möglichst großen Durchmesser zu wechseln, mindestens aber auf diesen Flexschlauch und die extrem einfach zu verarbeitenden Kupplungen. Wer natürlich Erfahrung im PVC kleben hat, kann das ganze auch etwas günstiger mit Klebekupplungen machen. Zusammen habe ich knapp 100€ für 5 Kupplungen, 7m Flexschlauch 63/55, Y Stück, einige Kleinteile und Kleber bezahlt, wobei die BD Fast Klemmkupplung mit 5 x 10€ der größte Teil war. Dafür sind die Dinger aber auch extrem hochwertig und leicht zu montieren. Besonders für „dynamische“ Zeitgenossen wie mich, die gerne mal etwas ändern. 

Der Biotec arbeitet sehr ordentlich, ich muß nur noch eine Pumpe am „Dreck-Ablauf“ installieren, denn die Menge an Wasser die bei der Reinigung entsteht kann ich so nicht in der Nähe versickern. Zur Zeit Pumpe ich mit einer externer Pumpe und Schlauch ab, aber da muß ich noch etwas basteln um den 50mm Ausgang mit einer Pumpe zu verbinden. So kann man das Algenwasser auch gleich großflächig als Dünger im Garten verwenden.

Die Wirkung vom Biotec ist wirklich kein Vergleich zum alten 18er, auch wenn die Screenmatic aufgrund des doch groben Siebes noch viel an Material durchlässt. Das muß eben mit mehr Reinigung der Schwämme kompensiert werden. Allerdings kann ich jetzt die Einstellung zu mechanischen Vorfiltern sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich wünschte dieses Problem wäre mit einem Spaltsieb zu lösen, aber aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem 150er BoFiTec, kann ich das nicht empfehlen.

Bis jetzt bin ich mit der sehr kompakten Biotec 140.000 Lösung sehr zufrieden, noch besser wäre nur ein Mini TF davor, aber so muß man eben etwas mehr an seinem Filter arbeiten. Schön wäre eine Lösung wie den kleinen Aquaforte mit Verbindung zum Biotec, aber so einen Zusatz bietet ja nichtmal Oase selbst an. Leider muß ich aber erkennen, dass die Platzverhältnisse bei mir extrem begrenzt sind und auch „Tiefbauarbeiten“ kaum möglich sind, somit ist der Biotec erstmal ein guter Kompromiss.


----------



## dizzzi (14. Sep. 2018)

Eine kleine Frage bezüglich "...möglichst kurze Zuleitung zum Teichfilter...".
Läuft man hierbei nicht Gefahr, dass nicht alles Wasser gut durchzirkuliert und somit gereinigt wird? Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Pumpe gegenüber dem Wassereinlauf sein sollte.

LG

Udo


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Sep. 2018)

Schön, daß es jetzt besser läuft.
Zu Deiner Frage....mit der Kammer im Biotec...

UVC hat nix im Bioabteil zu suchen, weil diese ja auch die gewollten Bakkis schädigen würde.
Zeolith....ist glaube ich zum Binden von Phosphat...irgendwann ist dieses Medium aber erschöpft und gesättigt...
__ Hel-x in 50l- Kammer...dann müsste man an den Ausgängen Gitter haben, welche das Hel-X zurückhalten....Keine Ahnung, was 50l Hel-X statisch dann in der Kammer dort machen....nicht daß dieses Material versottet...

Wenn Du die Fische fütterst, kann ein wenig Biostufe zusätzlich ja nicht vekehrt sein...
in den Schwämmen siedeln sich auch schon Bakkis an....
oder Du baust etwas am Auslauf des Biotec extra...wenn noch Platz ist ..für 100l Hel-X

Hier mal kurz die Oberflächen von gängigen Hel-X:
12er: Biologische Fläche 859 m2 pro m3

13+: Biologische Fläche 955 m 2 pro m 3

17er: Biologische Fläche 595 m2 pro m3

beim 13+ mit 100l hättest Du dann also ca. 95,5m² an besiedelbarer Oberfläche....
wenn man die groben Anhaltspunkte / Bedarf von ca. 300...400m² pro kg Futter zu Grunde legt, dann kannst Du bei
100l Hel-X 13+ ca. 250g...
50l Hel-X 13+ ca. 125g Futter in den Teich kippen...

gilt aber wieder auch nur, wenn der Bioträger auch durchströmt wird und nicht zugeschlammt ist etc....

Biostufen mit Hel-X machen auch nur Sinn bei Fisch/Koi und Futtereintrag...
so 25 oder 50l schaden aber nix und Du hast dann schon "Startreserven" in Form von bereits besiedelten Bioträgern bei einer ggf. späteren Bioerweiterung, falls Koi und Futter mehr werden.

Vielleicht ist Dir ja irgendwie möglich an dem Rücklauf eine Kiste,  Tönnchen oder ein KG 400- Rohr einzubinden als Biotonne.
Wenn der Einlauf oberhalb und vergitterte Ablauf am Boden ist, dann sammelt sich auch kein FeinSchmodder unten an..
-------
Du kannst ruhig ein paar Bilder von der Kiste mal reinstellen. Ist ja immer interessant...


----------



## teichern (14. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage bezüglich "...möglichst kurze Zuleitung zum Teichfilter...".
> Läuft man hierbei nicht Gefahr, dass nicht alles Wasser gut durchzirkuliert und somit gereinigt wird? Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Pumpe gegenüber dem Wassereinlauf sein sollte.
> 
> LG
> ...



Besser den Auslauf verlängern und lenken, als den Zulauf und die Pumpe. Kommt natürlich auf den Teich an, aber bei mir war der Unterschied mit einer kurzen Leitung (4,5m/55mm anstelle 10m/40mm) mit großem Durchmesser wirklich extrem. Allerdings habe ich nicht getestet wie groß der Unterschied bei 10m/55mm Flexrohr aussieht.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass die Pumpe gegenüber dem Wassereinlauf sein sollte.



Kann sein, daß im Idealfall die Pumpe/ BA/ Ansaugstelle mittig im Teich ist und man versucht mit den Rückläufen eine Kreisströmung zu erzielen.
Lineare Strömungen verpuffen recht schnell.


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Udo,

das kommt wie immer ganz darauf an ... 

Mit einer (relativ) kurzen und natürlich ausreichend groß dimensionierten Leitung von Pumpe zum Filter kann die Pumpe effektiver arbeiten, da dann die Reibungswiederstände der Mehrlänge der Leitung entfallen.
Die Leitung aus den Filtern zum Auslauf in den Teich muss immer einen größeren Durchmesser als die unter dem Pumpendruck stehende Zulaufleitung besitzen und kann aus diesen Gründen auch gern länger sein, da dies keine zusätzliche Energie erfordert..
Die Positionierung der Pumpe (oder des Bodenablaufes) und die Auslaufrichtung sollten eine Kreisströmung erzeugen und unterstützen.
Ein Skimmer muss immer an der vom Wind abgelegenen Seite installiert werden und sollte im besten Fall auch von der Kreisströmung erreicht werden.
Nun kommt es aber immer auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten der Teichanlage und auf die Form des Teiches an.
Dann muss man versuchen aus den oben angeführten Punkten das Maximum zu erreichen, was natürlich nicht immer hundertprozentig gelingen wird.

Um Deine Frage kurz zu beantworten:
Ja, die Gefahr besteht. Aber durch einen veränderten Einlauf zum Erreichen einer Kreisströmung kann man dem entgegen wirken.
Wenn es baulich nicht anders geht, dann muss man halt mit einer längeren Zulaufleitung leben.

Es bringt auch nicht viel wenn die Zulaufleitungen zu groß dimensioniert werden, da sich auf Grund der dann geringeren Strömung schnell Ablagerungen bilden würden.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zeolith....ist glaube ich zum Binden von Phosphat...irgendwann ist dieses Medium aber erschöpft und gesättigt...


... kann aber wieder aufbereitet werden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> wenn noch Platz ist ..für 100l __ Hel-X
> Hier mal kurz die Oberflächen von gängigen Hel-X:


Wenn eine solche Aufstellung über die biologischen Oberflächen von Hel-X gelistet wird, dann sollte man auch die Oberflächen des vorhandenen Schwammfilters nicht vergessen und dann daraus die Notwendigkeit einer Erweiterung ableiten ... 


Ansonsten, bevor Miss Pondern wieder umbaut, sollte sie den Teich mit der originalen Filtereinstellung mal einige Zeit laufen lassen.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass der Filter am Anfang oft gereinigt werden muss. Das sollte sich aber geben, wenn der momentan vorhandene Dreck vom Filter entfernt wurde.

Einen Umbau auf 'sonstwiewas' würde ich erst einmal weit in die Ferne legen. Ansonsten hätte Sie doch, wie schon vorher empfohlen, die Module von Oase kaufen sollen. Da hätte sie basteln können und 'he(l)x-en' können. 

@teichern :
Manchmal wird man auch vom vielen lesen irre.
Lass Dich von den 'Filterbastlern' nicht so sehr wuschig machen und immer aus dem Konzept bringen. Du hast Dich für ein fertiges System entschieden, dann nutze auch diesen Vorteil und teste Dein System doch bitte erst einmal.
Später wirst Du merken, ob Erweiterungen nötig sind. Und das 'später' bezieht sich frühestens auf Ende nächsten Jahres.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (14. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schön, daß es jetzt besser läuft.
> Zu Deiner Frage....mit der Kammer im Biotec...
> 
> UVC hat nix im Bioabteil zu suchen, weil diese ja auch die gewollten Bakkis schädigen würde.
> ...



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Zur Tauch UVC im Biotec: Der Biotec 140.000/36 hat eine fest verklebte Wand zwischen der Schwammkammer und der Kammer die mit den Zeolith Säulen gefüllt ist (links auf dem Foto).

 

Die Kammer ist ca 70x25x25-30 cm (ja nach Wasserstand), also knapp 50l. Das Wasser kommt aus der Schwammkammer am Boden durch Kanäle in die Zeolithkammer, somit ist diese Kammer eigentlich isoliert von den Bakterien in den Schwämmen. Einziger Nachteil wäre, das Teichwasser läuft erst am Ende durch die Tauch-UVC. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Biostufen mit Hel-X machen auch nur Sinn bei Fisch/Koi und Futtereintrag...
> so 25 oder 50l schaden aber nix und Du hast dann schon "Startreserven" in Form von bereits besiedelten Bioträgern bei einer ggf. späteren Bioerweiterung, falls Koi und Futter mehr werden.



Zum Helix in der Kammer: Leider scheint die Screenmatic 2 einen kleinen Designfehler zu haben, es tropft immer etwas Teichwasser direkt vom Sieb in diese Kammer, also ungefiltert, besonders bei laufendem Band. Laut anderen Forenbeiträgen sind das 2-3l/h, ich schätze sogar mehr. Das Helix müßte dann je nach Zustand des Teichwassers wohl häufig gereinigt werden, was die guten Bakterien auch wieder ausspülen könnte? Da das Wasser gleichmäßig über 3 am Boden liegende Kanäle von den Schwämmen in diese Kammer kommt, wäre die Strömung eigentlich ideal für Helix, insbesondere wenn eine Luftpumpe unter dem Helix aktiv ist. Mit diesen 50l 13+ Hel-X hätte ich meine Futtermenge (100-150g) zumindest bei jetzigem Fischbestand im Griff.

Alternativ könnte man diese Kammer natürlich auch mit Japanmatte oder anderem Material füllen, die besser mit dem ungefiltertem Wasser umgehen können. Ich denke halt für Zeolith ist das Volumen von 50l zu schade.

Darüber hinaus hat der Biotec hinter der Schwammkammer (rechts im Foto) noch Platz für eine weitere Reihe Schwämme (75x50x15cm, ca. 50l). Im Oase Forum hatte sogar ein Besitzer noch eine weitere Reihe Schwäme eingebaut. Ich könnte mir dort entweder Bürsten oder auch Japanmatte vorstellen. Die Bürsten wären leicht zu entfernen, Japanmatte hätte vielleicht mehr Wirkung. Oase hat diesem Platz wohl zum besseren Aufklappen der Screenmatic freigelassen. 

Auch wenn das im Verhältnis zu großen Biokammern Erbsenzählerei ist, 100l mehr sind 100l mehr! Wenn man diese 2 x 50l besser nutzen kann macht es doch Sinn darüber nachzudenken. 

Zur zusätzlichen Biokammer: Da der Biotec einen recht hohen Auslauf hat, könnte man tatsächlich gut eine weitere Kammer anschließen. Mit einem Trommelfilter sieht es da schon anders aus, denn man müßte den TF sehr hoch stellen um das Wasser wieder in den Biotec zu bringen. Da der Biotec dafür nicht ausgelegt wurde, findet man auch keine Beispiele dazu, dafür hat Oase die TF Module entwickelt. Also wenn TF, dann neues System, aber zumindest im Moment macht der Biotec einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## teichern (14. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... kann aber wieder aufbereitet werden.



Ein Freund hat mich gestern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass Zeolith bei einer möglichen "Salzung" des Teichs eine große Gefahr für die Fische darstellt. Ein Bekannter hat damit wohl schmerzliche Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2018)

Dann bedanke Dich bei Deinem Freund für diesen Tipp und sage ihm auch, dass man vor einer möglichen "Salzung" des Teiches diese Röhren entfernen kann.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Man sollte schon wissen was man tut und auch beachten, welche Folgen eine Aufsalzung des Teiches für die restliche Flora und Fauna eines Teiches bedeutet. Filterbakterien inbegriffen.


----------



## teichern (14. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Manchmal wird man auch vom vielen lesen irre.
> Lass Dich von den 'Filterbastlern' nicht so sehr wuschig machen und immer aus dem Konzept bringen. Du hast Dich für ein fertiges System entschieden, dann nutze auch diesen Vorteil und teste Dein System doch bitte erst einmal.
> Später wirst Du merken, ob Erweiterungen nötig sind. Und das 'später' bezieht sich frühestens auf Ende nächsten Jahres.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich! Jegliche Erweiterung ob Biokammer oder sogar TF wird erstmal zurückgestellt. Sauber machen und sehen wie der Filter im nächsten Jahr läuft. Lediglich die Zeolithkammer möchte ich besser ausnutzen als mit Zeolith.


----------



## PeBo (14. Sep. 2018)

Hallo teichern, leider habe ich auch nach deinem 99. Beitrag noch keinen Vornamen gesehen. Das würde die Kommunikation sicherlich um einiges persönlicher und netter gestalten lassen (ist nur ein Vorschlag für den 100. Beitrag).

Der Hersteller des Filters hat sich sicherlich etwas dabei gedacht, wenn er dieses Zeolith einsetzt. Ich lese hier immer still mit, und ich würde dir einfach raten, beobachte doch mal über ein Teich Jahr ohne etwas zu verändern die Funktion und Wirkung deines neuen Filters.

 Ich betreibe schon seit circa 25 Jahren einen  Teich, und habe diesen auch schon ungefähr fünf mal verändert. Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass sämtliche Vorgänge am Teich sehr viel Zeit benötigen, so dass man nicht nach wenigen Tagen schon etwas beurteilen kann. Selbst wenn man am Teich nichts verändert, so ist doch nicht ein Teich Jahr wie das andere.

Deshalb als Tipp von mir, lasse den Filter einfach so wie er ist, und  beobachte und genieße das nächste Jahr am Teich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2018)

Beim Schreiben hinzugefügt: Siehe den Beitrag von Peter soeben.

Hallo Miss Pondern,

um das nochmal klarzustellen:
Du kannst basteln was, so oft und so viel Du willst.
Nach jeder einzelnen Bastelei sollte man aber dem 'System' etwas Zeit geben sich einzupendeln, es dabei beobachten und die Ergebnisse dann analysieren.
Erst dann sollte und  kann man die nächste Bastelei starten ...

Jetzt hast Du einen neuen Filter und die passenden Leitungen dazu. Also folgt jetzt der 'Live-Test' und diesem solltest Du wie eben geschrieben etwas Zeit geben.
Auch wie weiter oben schon oft geschrieben, wird der Filter am Anfang erwartungsgemäß 'etwas sehr viel' zu tun haben um den angesammelten Dreck zu entfernen. Auch das ist normal.

Ansonsten: 
Siehe nochmals den Beitrag von Peter.
Und danach würde ich den Beitrag von Peter nochmal lesen. 


Gruß Carsten


PS @PeBo :
Das mit dem Vornamen wird vermutlich schwierig, da dann womöglich aus der 'Miss' ein 'Mister' werden würde.
Nehme ich mal so an, vermute und unterstelle ich einfach mal so ...


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn eine solche Aufstellung über die biologischen Oberflächen von __ Hel-X gelistet wird, dann sollte man auch die Oberflächen des vorhandenen Schwammfilters nicht vergessen und dann daraus die Notwendigkeit einer Erweiterung ableiten ...





ThorstenC schrieb:


> in den Schwämmen siedeln sich auch schon Bakkis an....



Wie groß ist den die besiedelbare und anrechenbare Oberfläche von Schwämmen, die zyklisch verstopfen,verschlammen und gereinigt werden?
Das man mit irgendwas in den Schwämmen ja schon rechnen kann, hatte ich ja geschrieben....
etwas sicherer wären da je nach Futtereintrag Hel-X im "Klarwasser".
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kommen doch die Koi jetzt zurück in den Teich.....

Den originalen Filter würde ich so lassen....und ggf. dahinter irgendwas installieren...wenn Koi und Futter in den Teich kommen sollten.

So ein fertiger Filter kann schon langweilig werden- also muß man doch auch was "basteln"....

Man kann auch bei Koi und Futter warten, bis einem die Koi mit der Bauchseite zeigen, daß ggf. etwas nicht stimmt.
oder laufend Nitrit-Werte messen und dann hektisch aktiv werden.
So 100l Hel-X kosten nicht die Welt...Behälter der Wahl, 2 Flansche...Gitterrohr..fertig.

Da gibt es sicher ein paar Bastelideen, die nicht teuer und kompliziert sein müssen.


----------



## DbSam (14. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wie groß ist den die besiedelbare und anrechenbare Oberfläche von Schwämmen, die zyklisch verstopfen,verschlammen und gereinigt werden?


Ich hatte mal einen belegbaren Link zur Größe der besiedelbaren Oberfläche der Schwammfilter, finde den aber momentan nicht sofort.
Bin aber auch nicht in der 'Bringschuld' und muss mich jetzt deshalb auch nicht unbedingt bemühen. Habe auch nicht das Gefühl mich irgendwie rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Ich glaube aber auch, dass wir beide hier über Vor- und Nachteile eines Schwammfilters oder __ Hel-X nicht referieren müssen.
Beide Medien müssen trotz Vorfilter gereinigt werden und je nach Art des Grobfilters mehr oder weniger häufig.
Unbestritten ist sicherlich auch, dass nach ein paar 'Quetschungen' eines Oase-Filterschwammes nicht die gesamte Biologie im 'Nichts' verschwunden sein wird.

Ich meinte nur, dass solche 'Filterbasteltipps' besser mit Zahlen zum existierenden Filter und dessen Leistung hinterlegt werden sollten, um daraus dann die evtl. nötige und auch sinnvolle Erweiterung zu berechnen. Alles andere ist so in der Richtung wie "Schwammfilter sind Sch..., bau doch mal irgend etwas anderes Tolles dahinter". Das ist gerade in diesem Thread nicht zielführend, eher im Gegenteil ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> So ein fertiger Filter kann schon langweilig werden- also muß man doch auch was "basteln"....


So kenne ich Dich ...


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen belegbaren Link zur Größe der besiedelbaren Oberfläche der Schwammfilter, finde den aber momentan nicht sofort.
> Bin aber auch nicht in der 'Bringschuld' und muss mich jetzt deshalb auch nicht unbedingt bemühen. Habe auch nicht das Gefühl mich irgendwie rechtfertigen zu müssen.



Neeee....nicht falsch verstehen-mich hats nur interessiert und ich dachte, Du hättest irgendwoher ein paar Zahlen oder Erfahrungswerte.
Bei den __ Hel-X Krümeln/ Oberflächen musste ich ja auch ein wenig suchen..um irgendwie ein paar Aussagen zu finden...die mich überzeugten.

Schwammfilter sind nicht Sch....die funktionieren ja- nur die Wartung hat ja einige gestört- ist ja immer vom Teich, Schmutz und Filter abhängig. Der Biotec sieht ja schwammknetewartungsfreundlich aus.
Aber ggf. wäre die Biooberflächenbesiedelei an dem Filter etwas zu klein bei X Koi und Y Futter.
Dazu gibt es ja keine Angaben.des Herstellers.

Bei mir ist ja die Filterbastelei abgeschlossen...ist ja alles in Beton gegossen und kein Platz mehr...ansonsten käme ich sicher noch auf komische Ideen hinter dem Hel- X noch irgendwas Feinstfilterschwammmässiges hinzubauen.
Könnte nur noch luftseitig am LH was probieren...hatte aber mal was anderes zu tun....läuft ja alles störungsarm..
Bilder und Berichte kommen sicher noch...soll ja hier nicht langweilig werden.
Den Saugleitungsengpaß könnte ich auch noch ändern....aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr.


----------



## teichern (14. Sep. 2018)

Falls jemand hier zufällig ein passendes Deckel-Scharnier für den Biotec 36/140.000 kennt, wäre ich dankbar für eine Empfehlung. Oase hat den Verkauf der Scharniere eingestellt. Eigentlich sollte das Scharnier Standard sein, ansonsten liegt man irgendwann begraben unter dem Teil.


----------



## teichern (16. Sep. 2018)

Wie versprochen ein kleines Update mit Bildern, wenn alles "ordentlich" und dauerhaft verbaut ist, kommen noch neue Bilder. Wasser entwickelt sich weiter gut, aber die „Pondovac“ Session muß dringend sein. Glücklicherweise ist das Wetter perfekt und man sieht endlich wieder wo man reinigen muß. Das große „Drücken“ der Oase Schwämme ist jetzt auf fast 1 x wöchentlich gestiegen. Die Screenmatic2 funktioniert mit dem neuen Einlauf überraschend gut, schade nur das es keine ähnlich simplen Spalt-/Bogensiebe mit etwas feinerem Sieb gibt.

 

Der große Nachteil der TMC UVC ist der vorgegebene Winkel am Ein- und Ausgang (siehe Fotos), wir haben das zunächst provisorisch mit dem „Designerhocker" gelöst, aber hier muß noch dauerhafte und bessere Lösung her, genau wie für den 110er Ablauf, der vorher in einem Wasserfall endete. Möglicherweise kleben wir einen festen 2fach PVC Eingang, aber die Form der TMC (rauf/runter) ändert das leider nicht. Trotzdem hat sich der Durchfluss, mit dem Y-Stück, nochmals sichtbar verbessert.

    

Eine direkt am Biotec montierte UVC, oder eine Tauch UVC, wäre natürlich ideal und man hätte nur noch einen Eingang, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob der Bitron C oder Eco wirklich den Aufpreis wert sind. Grundsätzlich wäre der Bitron 120 ECO mit anpassbarer Strahlung eine super Lösung, aber für €570 kann man einige andere UVC kaufen und selbst der C mit 72W liegt noch bei €370.

Dauerhaft wird die TMC Pro Clear mit ihren 55W wohl nicht ausreichen, aber das ist dann erst ein Thema für 2019.

Wer sich für Flexschlauch und die Fast Kupplungen entscheidet, „Flex“ ist ein dehnbarer Begriff!  Der Flexschlauch kann bei weitem nicht so flexibel verlegt werden wie normale Teichschläuche. Deshalb etwas mehr Länge für Biegeradien geben, wir mußten uns mächtig einen „abbiegen“ um meine zu kurz geschnittene Y Kupplung zu befestigen. Vielleicht sollte man auch einen Passenden Schlüssel zum festschrauben der Kupplungen kaufen, per Hand ist das recht schwierig. Ansonsten kann man aber auch problemlos kleben.

Erstaunlich ist allerdings das fehlende Scharnier für den Biotec Deckel. Eigentlich benötigt man 2 Personen um den Deckel „entspannt“ abzunehmen, je nach Körpergröße und Fitness. Warum man die früher erhältlichen Scharniere nicht mehr anbietet, ist mir ein Rätsel. Möglicherweise gab es Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit des Gehäuses, aber bei dem Preis sollte ein Scharnier bereits fest eingebaut sein. Falls jemand passende Scharniere eingebaut hat, freue ich mich über eine Nachricht.

Übrigens wird dieser Account von mir und meiner Frau benutzt, je nach „Leidensdruck“ und Zeit (viele verwendeten Emojis lassen meistens auf den weiblichen Teil der Familie schließen), was auch die ungewöhnliche „Dynamik“ sowie das hin- und her erklärt. In diesem Sinne auf einen milden Herbst mit vielen Stunden am Teich, Euer Hans & Ulla.


----------



## teichern (16. Sep. 2018)

Man könnte fast den Eindruck bekommen die "Schwebealgen" wurden nicht gefiltert, sondern haben sich einfach am Boden abgesetzt. 

Besonders morgens sieht der Teich "kristallklar" aus, aber sobald Bewegung reinkommt, steigen jede Menge der grünen Schwebealgen auf. 

Ich schätze das dauert einfach seine Zeit, insbesondere bis man die Strömung perfektioniert hat!


----------



## dizzzi (16. Sep. 2018)

Meine Bitron-C Erfahrungen sind positiv. Sicher gibt es billigerer Lösungen. Aber wenn du schon ein SM 18 hast, bietet es sich einfach an.


----------



## teichern (16. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Meine Bitron-C Erfahrungen sind positiv. Sicher gibt es billigerer Lösungen. Aber wenn du schon ein SM 18 hast, bietet es sich einfach an.



Fairerweise hatten wir auch einen Bitron, bis vor 6-7 Jahren. Hat erstaunlich lange gehalten. Im Moment sind wir noch nicht sicher ob der Bitron C 72 ausreichend ist. Zur TMC mit 55W ist das kein so großer Unterschied und der 120 Eco, bzw. der C 110 Bitron liegt gleich wieder bei €410-580, abgesehen von den laufenden Kosten. Für den Winter und das Frühjahr wird es sicher erstmal reichen, bis dahin können wir in Ruhe überlegen.


----------



## Michael H (16. Sep. 2018)

Hallo

Hab etwa 6000 Liter weniger und keine Probleme mit den 55 Watt . 
Laufen bei mir auch nur im Bypass mit den angegebenen 15 000 Liter und hab immer klares Wasser ...
Bevor du Aufrüsten würd ich es erst mal eine ganze Saison mit den 55 Watt versuchen .
Hoffe mal für dich das du sie nicht das ganze Jahr brauchst . Schalte meine auch Ab und Zu aus ....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Sep. 2018)

Wie Michael schon Schrieb, schau die erst mal die nächste Saison an, wenn du die UVC im Bypass hast kannst du diese zur Not auch noch nächstes Jahr im Betrieb tauschen.
Ich habe eine 80W und Sie läuft nur ca 20 Tage im Jahr, wenn das Wasser einen Grünstich bekommt.
Mich würde Interessieren wie oft du nächstes Jahr im Sommer die Schwämme reinigen musst.

Ich hatte einen 90000 Screenmatic am Teich und dort musste ich alle 3-4 Tage die Schwämme reinigen.


----------



## teichern (18. Sep. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Mich würde Interessieren wie oft du nächstes Jahr im Sommer die Schwämme reinigen musst.



Meine Einschätzung mit wöchentlich war wohl etwas zu optimistisch. Im Moment sind es wohl 2-3 Reinigungen. Glücklicherweise habe ich eine alte 10.000l Pumpe an den Ablauf gebaut und kann das Wasser so in den Garten leiten, da ich z. Z. ca. 3x mit Wasser auffülle um die Schwämme wirklich zu reinigen. Ohne die Pumpe hätten wir größte Probleme das Wasser zu versickern. Das sollte man Bedenken. Allerdings steht heute noch eine große Pondovac Aktion bevor, dann sollte es besser werden. Irgendwann ist der Teich dann ja auch sauber.


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2018)

Nur wie soll sich da eine stabile Biologie aufbauen wenn die ständig wieder entfernt werden muss, da zugesetzt vom Schmutz 

Na schaun wa ma was die nächste Saison bringt


----------



## dizzzi (18. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe den SM36. 22.000l. 6 Koi, 25 Goldfische, 6 Nasen und ich denke so 20 Edelkrebse im Teich. Die Schwämme reinige ich 1x im Jahr. Das Körbchen, wo der Schmodder abgefangen wird, entleere ich 2x im Jahr. Mein Teich ist aber auch erst im 3. Sommer. Bin gespannt ob ich nächstes Jahr mal öfter reinigen muss. Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich dieses Jahr schon öfters reinigen muss, wegen der Koi's.

LG

Udo


----------



## teichern (18. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur wie soll sich da eine stabile Biologie aufbauen wenn die ständig wieder entfernt werden muss, da zugesetzt vom Schmutz
> 
> Na schaun wa ma was die nächste Saison bringt



Stimmt, aber im Moment läuft der Biotec ja hauptsächlich als mechanischer Filter. Sobald der Teich wieder sauber ist, gehe ich von sehr wenigen Reinigungen aus. Morgens wenn alles an den Seiten und am Boden abgesetzt ist, geht das gepumpte Wasser sehr klar in den Filter.

In unserer heutigen Pondovac Runde, habe ich unglaublich viel der "Schwebealgen" und sonstigen "Bodenbeläge" herausgeholt. Bis der Teich richtig sauber ist, werden wohl noch einige Tage mit meinem neuen Freund "Pondovac" vergehen, aber das Ergebnis ist jetzt schon sehr gut. Danach werden die Schwämme im Biotec sicher auch mehr Biologie aufbauen. Ganz sauber bekommt man sie aber ohnehin nicht. Wie sieht das eigentlich mit den Bakterien im Winter aus, bzw. bis zu welchen Temperaturen sind sie überhaupt aktiv? Bis jetzt planen wir den Biotec durchlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## teichern (19. Sep. 2018)

Eine Frage an die Botaniker. Die große "Pondovac" Reinigungsaktion macht sich wirklich gut, nur jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob wir die Seerosen gleich ganz aus dem Teich entfernen? Dieses Jahr haben die Fische sie ohnehin komplett abgefressen und es sind nur noch Blätter am Boden zu erkennen.


----------



## teichern (19. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich habe den SM36. 22.000l. 6 Koi, 25 Goldfische, 6 Nasen und ich denke so 20 Edelkrebse im Teich. Die Schwämme reinige ich 1x im Jahr. Das Körbchen, wo der Schmodder abgefangen wird, entleere ich 2x im Jahr. Mein Teich ist aber auch erst im 3. Sommer. Bin gespannt ob ich nächstes Jahr mal öfter reinigen muss. Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass ich dieses Jahr schon öfters reinigen muss, wegen der Koi's.
> 
> LG
> 
> Udo



Das hört sich ja mal gut an!


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr haben die Fische sie ohnehin komplett abgefressen


Hallo,
man, was hast du denn da für Fische in 1cm Teichtiefe, die Seerosen zum Fressen gern haben?


----------



## teichern (19. Sep. 2018)

Dabei handelt es sich um die ganz seltenen "Furattokoi" (Übersetzung: Flach-Koi)lollol


----------



## lollo (19. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> (Übersetzung: Flach-Koi)



super, wieder ne neue Zucht, und haben die jetzt keine Probleme mit der neuen Tiefe? 
Bei mir sind Seerosen die einzigsten Pflanzen wo die Fische nicht dran gehen.


----------



## teichern (19. Sep. 2018)

Wir stellen uns eher die Frage, ob die Seerosen von Vorteil oder Nachteil für den Teich sind. Wir haben im flachen Bereich (80 cm tief) etwa 1,5 m2 Seerosen, z. Z. nur noch am Boden.


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

Fazit nach 14 Tagen Oase Biotec Screenmatic2 140.000, ich fange an zu verstehen, warum Ihr an erster Stelle einen Trommelfilter empfohlen habt. Jedesmal wenn ich vor dem Biotec stehe, überlege ich wo und wie man am besten einen TF unterbringen könnte.  Trotzdem war der Biotec unter den gegebenen Platzverhältnissen eine gute Entscheidung.

Letzte Schwamm-Reinigung Montag und heute (spätestens morgen) sieht es schon wieder nach einem neuen Quetsch-Event aus. Die Schwämme sind ordentlich zugesetzt und das Wasser steht fast wieder über den Schwämmen. Natürlich ist der Teich noch ordentlich verschlammt, aber immerhin haben wir bereits drei 2-3 Stunden Pondovac Aktionen hinter uns. Natürlich ist noch immer Bodenbelag vorhanden, insbesondere in den Seerosen. Seitlich und am Boden setzen sich unmittelbar nach dem Absaugen gleich wieder die Schwebeteile ab, auch nach der dritten Pondovac Aktion, das kann einen schon etwas zur Verzweiflung bringen.

Die Wasserqualität hat sich natürlich deutlich verbessert, die Rückstände in der Screematic sind extrem zurückgegangen, der Auffangbehälter würde leicht für mehr als eine Woche reichen, aber trotz der sehr guten Umwälzung erscheint die Filterleistung recht „zurückhaltend“. Möglicherweise verstopfen die Schwämme zu schnell und das Wasser fließt ungefiltert (oder zumindest teilweise) zurück. Wir werden mal versuchen öfter zu „Quetschen“ vielleicht hilft das den initialen mechanischen Filterprozess mehr  in Gang zu bringen. Es bleibt die Hoffnung, dass nach der grundlegenden Reinigung alles besser läuft, die Pflanzen freuen sich jedenfalls über die Versorgung mit Algen-/ Schlammwasser aus dem Pondovac 4. Also erstmal Geduld haben und weiter Teich saugen.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Sep. 2018)

Immer schön berichten- vielen Dank.

Es ist natürlich eine Sauerei, daß an dem Deckel es keine Scharniere mehr gibt...
Wenn es mal ein Schwachpunkt war, dann hätte man diesen konstruktiv verändern müssen...
Ein nettes Detail, was man jetzt "neuen" Oase-Biotec-Interessenten ans Herz legen kann...

Sieh mal hier zum Thema Pumpe, Verrohrung, Förderhöhe was bei einer dm 30000 Vario / 30m³/h- Pumpe erschreckender Weise noch rauskommt: 3,6m³/h
http://koi-live.de/ftopic49830.html

Vermutlich wurde da einmal der Auslauf des Biotec ausgelitert.


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Immer schön berichten- vielen Dank.
> 
> Es ist natürlich eine Sauerei, daß an dem Deckel es keine Scharniere mehr gibt...
> Wenn es mal ein Schwachpunkt war, dann hätte man diesen konstruktiv verändern müssen...
> ...



Ich schätze alle 18er/90.000 Besitzer machen sich keine Vorstellung wie schwer und groß der Deckel vom 36/140.000 ist. Man kann sich recht gut behelfen und den Deckel längs bis zur Hälfte nach hinten ziehen, aber je nach Konstitution kann der Rücken an diesem Deckel leicht Schaden nehmen. Im Oase Forum hatte jemand Scharniere angebracht, aber leider keine Angabe dazu gemacht. Irgendwie kann man sich dort wegen Problemen mit dem Captcha auch nicht neu registrieren.

Ich muß noch unseren Durchlauf auslitern, aber sicher ist mit der 15.000er und dem 55er Flexschlauch und Y Stück an beiden 1 1/2" Einläufen, haben wir jetzt mehr Druck als mit der 10.000er und 15.000er zusammen am 40mm Schlauch. Und da ist ja noch der Flaschenhals TMC UVC mit 1 1/2" dazwischen. Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch noch einen Test mit der 10.000er machen. Das mit der 20.000er ist aber schon krass. Und bevor der Regen morgen kommt jetzt nochmal schnell eine Pondovac Aktion.


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Hans,



teichern schrieb:


> ich fange an zu verstehen, warum Ihr an erster Stelle einen Trommelfilter empfohlen habt.


Ja, weil dieser eine viel bessere mechanische Filterleistung besitzt und zudem weniger Pflegeaufwand erfordert.


teichern schrieb:


> überlege ich wo und wie man am besten einen TF unterbringen könnte.


Zwei Module von O... hätten dort ohne Bastelei Platz gehabt. Ein Modul mit TF und das andere z.B. mit __ Hel-X.




teichern schrieb:


> aber trotz der sehr guten Umwälzung erscheint die Filterleistung recht „zurückhaltend“. Möglicherweise verstopfen die Schwämme zu schnell und das Wasser fließt ungefiltert (oder zumindest teilweise) zurück.


Die mechanische Filterung soll, so die Theorie, weitestgehend durch das Band erfolgen.
Die Schwämme dienen vorrangig der biologischen Aufbereitung, verstopfen aber bei 'dreckigem' Wasser mehr oder weniger schnell. ( Ob nun Schwammfilter oder 'Bällchen': Egal welchen Filtertyp man hinter dem Band installiert, dieser hat immer noch mit den Schwebstoffen zu kämpfen.)

Ansonsten heißt es jetzt erst einmal: 

Teich grundreinigen 

und dann etwas Geduld bewahren.
Das wird schon ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sieh mal hier zum Thema Pumpe, Verrohrung, Förderhöhe was bei einer dm 30000 Vario / 30m³/h- Pumpe erschreckender Weise noch rauskommt: 3,6m³/h
> http://koi-live.de/ftopic49830.html


Na ja, wer dort nur mit einem 38er Schlauch arbeitet, der muss sich dann auch nicht wundern ...
(Wobei: Es gibt leider viele Leute die in eine solche Falle tappen ...)


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Zwei Module von O... hätten dort ohne Bastelei Platz gehabt. Ein Modul mit TF und das andere z.B. mit __ Hel-X.



Ich nehme an Du meinst den O ProfiClear Premium TF-L mit Moving Bed Modul (max. 25.000l/h, wenn ich das richtig sehe 50l Hel-X)?

https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...lear-premium-tf-l-gepumpt-egc.1000217692.html
https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...lear-premium-moving-bed-modul.1000079100.html

Was mich aber beim Modul wundert, sind die Verbindungen zwischen TF und Modul. Immerhin habe ich ja jetzt gelernt, dass die Kammern vorzugsweise von oben nach unten, bzw. unten nach oben, befüllt werden sollen. TF kostet ca. €2.600,- und das Modul ca. €620,-.

Alternativ gibt es noch den ProfiClear Premium Compact-L Gepumpt, mit 60l Hel-X (max 20.000l/h) in einem Gehäuse, allerdings kann ich nicht erkennen, ob man den noch um Module erweitern kann (Edit: wenn man den TF etwas höher stellt, kann man offensichtlich auch weitere Module anhängen). Liegt dann aber auch gleich bei €3.600 (sollte doch eigentlich preiswerter sein als die 2 Module).

https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de...premium-compact-l-gepumpt-egc.1000509759.html

Das wäre natürlich eine perfekte Lösung, was den Platz angeht und wenn der Preis nicht wäre, hätten wir sicher eine der o.g. Lösungen gewählt, schade das Oase keinen "Mini-TF" für den Biotec 140.000 anbietet. Aber jetzt warten wir erstmal ab und schauen wie es mit dem Biotec so läuft und reinigen derweil weiter mit dem Pondovac.

P.S. Der alte Premium 80.000 TF wird z.Z. für €1.500 angeboten, allerdings hat er noch Schwämme und kein Helix sowie ein 150er Sieb und max. 12500l/h. Schade! https://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_DE/wasser-garten/produkte/p/biotec-premium-80000.1000079987.html


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

genau diese beiden Teile aus Deinen ersten beiden Links meinte ich. Wie ich u.a. auch hier schon geschrieben hatte.
Der TF muss irgendwas um die 10 bis 15 Zentimeter höher als das Modul stehen. Die Module können auf gleicher Höhe miteinander verkettet werden.
Der TF in bewegten Bildern siehe hier und die Module ...
Der Compact-L würde auch funktionieren, aber da spielt der Preis gar nicht mit, bzw. ist man mit obigen Modulen besser bedient.
Alles andere ist zu klein für Deinen Teich ...

Ja, ist nicht gerade sehr preiswert. (Oder man nimmt preiswertere Teile und baut sich einen Filterkeller. - Was man vorher aber genau durchkalkulieren sollte, denn man landet mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um einiges oberhalb der Modulpreise und muss sich auch die Wartungsmöglichkeiten vorher genau ansehen.)

Aber schau doch erst einmal wie sich der Screenmatic nach der Teichreinigung, einiger Ruhezeit und später auch nach dem Ein-/Umbau der UVC macht. Vielleicht ist der schon ausreichend.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ja, ist nicht gerade sehr preiswert. (Oder man nimmt preiswertere Teile und baut sich einen Filterkeller. - Was man vorher aber genau durchkalkulieren sollte, denn man landet mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um einiges oberhalb der Modulpreise und muss sich auch die Wartungsmöglichkeiten vorher genau ansehen.)



Stimmt! Aus eigener Erfahrung wäre ich mit GFK Modulen und allen Teilen/ Füllungen bei mehr als €1200 gelandet, Arbeitszeit nicht gerechnet. Rechnen lohnt immer! 

Schade mit dem alten TF 80.000, der Preis ist wirklich gut, aber mit 150er Sieb und max. 12.500l keine Verbesserung. Ein 150er Spaltsieb hatten wir ja schon kurz, ohne Erfolg. Das was wir filtern wollen ist definitiv kleiner. Leider könnte man ganz besonders jetzt, am Anfang, einen selbstreinigenden TF gebrauchen. Später wird der Screenmatic hoffentlich seine Arbeit machen.

Ich berichte weiter, nach der heutigen Pondovac Reinigung (mit min. 500l) sieht alles wieder wie vorher aus, wenigstens die umliegenden __ Hortensien freuen sich und die Fische sind aktiv wie nie.


----------



## DbSam (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

den alten TF kann man ohne Probleme mit 60µ nachrüsten. 
Der läuft mit diesem Siebset bei klarem Teich auch mit dem angegebenen Flow. 
Oder auch mehr, keine Ahnung ... - Jedenfalls ist der Zulauf so weit aufgedreht, dass am Ablauf kein Literchen mehr durch den 100er Abfluss zusätzlich hindurch passt. Das Rohr ist voll. 

Ich finde aber, dass dieser Trommler für Deine 30 m³ definitiv nicht geeignet ist. Sieht auch Oase so und gibt diesen mit max. 20m³ bei Koibesatz an, würde ich sofort unterschreiben und das Wörtchen '*max.*' fett schreiben wollen.
Der ist für Spielzeugteiche wie z.B. 'meiner Frau ihr Teich'  oder auch größere, natürliche und mit viel Bewuchs angelegte Teiche, mit oder ohne (durchschnittlichen) Fischbesatz geeignet.


Steh die harte Zeit der Reinigung durch. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Hans,

Carsten hat vollkommen recht, beiß dich da durch, Stück für Stück werden die Standzeiten der Filterschwämme höher.
Wenn mal Geld über ist dann kannst du den Screenmatic immer noch verkaufen und auf ein anderes System umsteigen.

Vieleicht ist der Aquaforte TF ATF1 und eine HelX Kammer auch eine Idee, die Kosten sollten ca bei 1500€ liegen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

PS: ich lese hier immer gerne mit.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> 
> Steh die harte Zeit der Reinigung durch.
> 
> ...



!!! Ich hatte gerade spontan die Idee mal kurz die Seerosen zu entfernen, leider hatte ich dann einen 1,5 m2 großen Seerosenteppich am Haken.lol

Das heben wir uns dann fürs Wochenende auf! Wenigstens bekommt man sie so sauber aus dem Teich und die Folie sieht auch noch gut darunter aus.

Danke für den TF Tip, ich dachte schon der 80.000er ist zu klein. Wenn überhaupt dann richtig. Schönen Abend noch, Gruß Hans.


----------



## teichern (20. Sep. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wenn mal Geld über ist dann kannst du den Screenmatic immer noch verkaufen und auf ein anderes System umsteigen.



Oh weh, daran will ich gar nicht denken! Ein TF vor den Biotec wäre vielleicht noch machbar, aber den Biotec wieder zu verkaufen und zu wechseln wird mit einiger Diskussion verbunden sein.!


----------



## PeBo (20. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ulla, hallo Hans,
ich kann eure Ungeduld leider nicht nachvollziehen.
 Ihr habt jetzt seit dem 7. September einen neuen Filter am Teich, und überlegt jetzt schon diesen zu ersetzen. Das ist jetzt ziemlich genau zwei Wochen her.
Da ich kalt überwintere, nehme ich immer im Frühjahr meinen Filter wieder in Betrieb. Dieser braucht dann so circa drei Wochen bis die Biologie richtig arbeitet und mein Teichwasser klar wird.  In der ersten Woche nach Inbetriebnahme ist die UV Lampe noch aus (um dem Aufbau der Biologie nicht zu schaden) und der Teich wird eher trüber.  Erst danach stellt sich langsam eine Besserung ein.

Wie könnt ihr jetzt im Herbst unter ungleich schwerer Bedingungen und fast täglichem auspressen der Schwämme schon ein Fazit ziehen?  Meiner Meinung nach, konnte sich unter diesen Bedingungen noch gar keine Biologie stabil aufbauen.
Beobachtet doch einfach einmal die Wirkung eures neuen Teichfilters über ein Jahr und haltet euch bitte bei eurem Aktionismus etwas zurück.
 Wenn ihr beim Teich, jeden Tag an einer Schraube dreht, könnt ihr doch nicht die Auswirkungen eures Handelns feststellen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## teichern (21. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Peter, wie sagte ein weiser Mann (Yoda): _„Unterweisen kann ich ihn nicht. Keine Geduld hat der junge Mensch.“
_
Aber an ersetzen hat wirklich noch keiner gedacht (insbesondere auch wegen Diskussion, Ulla.....), das sind nur rein planerische Gedanken, aber wenn einem mal der Teich-Virus mit hochgradigem Upgrade Fieber erwischt hat........! Also ist es weniger fehlende Geduld, als das Streben nach der optimalen Filteranlage, ohne dabei ein Vermögen auszugeben. Mit den ersten Erfolgen und größerem Wissen über die Thematik, steigt das Interesse einfach stark an. Sorry wenn das ungeduldig wirken sollte. 

*Teichreinigungstagebuch Tag 15:*
Bei der heutigen Seerosen Beseitigungsaktion haben wir leider verpasst in die Methan-Branche einzusteigen. Unglaublich was da so unter 1,5 m2, 20 Jahre alten, Seerosen steckt. In jedem Fall war die Entscheidung richtig, denn bei dem Modder kann ich mir keine positive Wirkung auf die Wasserqualität vorstellen. Jetzt kann man wenigstens den Boden in diesem Bereich ordentlich Saugen. Nur eine Anglerhose wäre hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## teichern (22. Sep. 2018)

*Tag 16:*

Endlich haben wir die restlichen Seerosen entfernt, das kann nicht von Vorteil für den Teich gewesen sein. Ich mußte sie mit der Sackkarre wegfahren, weil die einzelnen Pakete zu schwer waren und leicht zerbröselten. Später wenn sich wieder alles gesetzt hat, Saugen wir noch die Reste vom Boden.

*Kleines Biotec Update:*
Ja es mußte doch noch ein kleines Upgrade sein! Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen beobachtet, dass im hinteren Teil eine große Menge Sedimente frei herumtreiben. Einige 36er/140.000er Besitzer haben dort einfach die Schwammreihen verlängert, aber dadurch läßt sich die Screenmatic nicht mehr ordentlich hochklappen. Also kam ich auf die Idee Bürsten einzusetzen.

Die 6 Black Knight Bürsten in 40x15 (25€) passen perfekt darein und vielleicht bringt es auch einen kleinen Vorteil. In jedem Fall ist der freie Platz nicht mehr ungenutzt. Möglicherweise reichen auch 2 Bürsten pro Seite, aber das muß ich beobachten. Bei nur 6 Reihen Schwämmen macht eine ganze Reihe schon etwas aus. Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2018)

Eigentlich ist der Bürsten-Filter vor den Schwämmen und die eine Reihe wird den Kohl nicht fett machen.
Aber was tut man nicht alles um glücklich zu werden, ich kenne das.
Weiter hin viel Spass beim tüfteln!


----------



## teichern (22. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der Bürsten-Filter vor den Schwämmen und die eine Reihe wird den Kohl nicht fett machen.
> Aber was tut man nicht alles um glücklich zu werden, ich kenne das.
> Weiter hin viel Spass beim tüfteln!



Das stimmt! Allerdings sind die Bürsten nach 10h bereits ordentlich voll und bei dem Preis vom Biotec muß man jeden cm2 nutzen.  Trotzdem bin ich von der Wirkung der Bürsten überrascht! Schade das der Biotec dann doch wieder so unflexibel ist, eine Kammer mit Bürsten davor wäre sicher besser als das BoFiTec Spaltsieb. Zumindest kann ich die riesigen Genesis Bürsten-Kammern jetzt sehr gut nachvollziehen. Schade das unser Platzangebot so klein ist.

Für die Zeolith-Kammer überlege ich mir im Frühjahr auch noch etwas. Das ist zuviel unbenutzter Raum.


----------



## samorai (22. Sep. 2018)

Also wenn die Bürsten nach den Schwämmen noch so viel Dreck aufnehmen,
ist das eigentlich kein gutes Zeichen für die vorher gehende Filterung, eventuell zu viel Pumpen-Leistung.

Wie viel Platz ist denn noch unter den Schwämmen, passt eventuell noch eine Japanmatte unter, die hat eine Stärke von 3 oder 4 cm und hält gut den Dreck fest.
Würde die Japanmatte nur unter den roten Schwämmen legen, bei den blauen könnte sie zur “Verstopfung“ führen.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## teichern (22. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Also wenn die Bürsten nach den Schwämmen noch so viel Dreck aufnehmen,
> ist das eigentlich kein gutes Zeichen für die vorher gehende Filterung, eventuell zu viel Pumpen-Leistung.
> 
> Wie viel Platz ist denn noch unter den Schwämmen, passt eventuell noch eine Japanmatte unter, die hat eine Stärke von 3 oder 4 cm und hält gut den Dreck fest.
> ...



Also bei der neuen Biotec Version fließt das Wasser weit vorne auf die Screenmatik und von da ganz knapp hinter die Trennwand in die Schwammkammer. Kein Vergleich mehr mit dem alten verstellbaren Einlauf, jetzt kommt das Wasser sehr langsam ohne starken Druck auf das Band und in die Kammer. Von der Screenmatic läuft es dann teils auf die vorderen Schwämme sowie dazwischen. In der Schwammkammer ist eine extrem langsame Strömung zu sehen und das Wasser läuft dann durch die verschiedenen Schwämme in die Bodenkanäle und in die Zeolithkammer. 

Es sieht auch so aus, als würden die Sedimente an den Bürsten lieber als an den Schwämmen haften bleiben.

Die 15.000er Pumpe ist seit dem Umbau auf großen Querschnitt deutlich Leistungsfähiger und ich denke später kann man die Leistung bestimmt drosseln, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl der Biotec wäre überfordert. Bis die Schwämme, wie von Oase empfohlen, mit Wasser bedeckt sind, dauert es schon länger. Dazu kommen ja unsere ständigen Reinigungen, die sehr viel Sediment aufwühlen. Das wird aber zunehmend besser.

Unter die Schwämme kann man nichts mehr legen, eventuell unter die Screenmatic, bzw. auf die Schwämme, wo das Wasser einfließt. Bei den alten Modellen hatten das einige Besitzer schon gemacht, insbesondere bei Einbau von eigenen Sieben. Also quasi erst das Sieb und eine Japanmatte darunter.

Einen Versuch ist es wert, und eigentlich ist genügend Abstand zwischen Schämmen und der Screenmatic, Japanmatte habe ich sogar noch.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Sep. 2018)

In einem Blog habe ich gesehen wie jemand das Zeolith gegen __ Hel-X ausgetauscht hat somit sind die Hel-x in der Gitterbox( Säule ) und können nicht weg.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichern (23. Sep. 2018)

Bei meinem alten Biotec 18 hatte ich auch die Siebrohre mit Helix gefüllt, allerdings verliert man eine Menge an möglichem Platz. Optimal ist die gesamte Kammer mit Helix zu füllen (mittels Filtersäcken oder 110er Siebrohr mit Kappe vor den Auslauf), dann käme man auf ca. 50l. Da das Wasser aus der Schwammkammer von unten zum Auslauf strömt, hätte man die perfekte Situation für Helix im Festbett, vielleicht noch einige Luftsteine/ Platte drunter.

Wenn ich bedenke das Oase in den ProfiClear TF auch nur 60l Helix verwendet, sind die möglichen 50l zumindest nicht nur Spielerei. 

Im Moment ist das Zeolith ja noch aktiv und ich schätze über den Winter lasse ich es unverändert, obwohl es mich täglich in den Fingern juckt, die Kammer auf Helix umzustellen, insbesondere da der Aufwand wirklich sehr gering ist.  Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob das Zeolith oder Helix im Moment wirkungsvoller wäre.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (23. Sep. 2018)

Auf Dauer wird sicher das Hel x besser sein.
Zeolith setzt sich irgendwann zu.
Auch die Oberfläche mit mulm und dann bringt es nichts mehr.


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Hans,


teichern schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keine Ahnung ob das Zeolith oder Helix im Moment wirkungsvoller wäre. ...
> obwohl es mich täglich in den Fingern juckt, die Kammer auf Helix umzustellen


Klingt wie ein Beitrag aus der Rubrik: "Ich will da mal was basteln ..." 

Vorweg, was man unbedingt beachten sollte:
Beide Materialien verfolgen einen komplett unterschiedlichen Lösungsansatz mit einem komplett unterschiedlichem Weg.
Darauf basierend sollte man sich mit seinem Teich und dessen __ Filtersystem beschäftigen und dann die nötigen Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.

Zu __ Hel-X hast Du sicher selbst lang genug gesucht und Dich belesen.
*Ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt*(!) sind das ausgefranste Plastikgebilde, welche den Bakterien viel Siedlungsfläche bieten sollen. Ob nun unbewegt, bewegt oder 'Moving Bed', oder ... Wobei man diese unterschiedlichen Arten auch unbedingt jeweils einzeln betrachten und analysieren muss, da auch hier sehr unterschiedliche Leistungen erzielt werden können.
Was Du da basteln möchtest, läuft dann unter unbewegt ...


Zu den in Deinem System integrierten Zeolith-Röhren, oder besser gesagt zu dessen Inhalt:
Leider findet man zu Zeolith meist nur allgemeines 'Geblubber' und keine richtig belegbaren Hinweise.
Fakt ist: Zeolith ist nicht unbegrenzt aufnahmefähig, sondern verliert seine Leistung mehr oder weniger schnell. Ob man nun aufbereitet oder nicht, dass kann man u.a. von den Einkaufspreisen abhängig machen. (Wenn man nicht das vergoldete Zeolith von einigen Anbietern nimmt, landet man auch z.Bsp. bei Preisen von knapp 16€ für 25kg oder weniger - inklusive Anlieferung. Das 'verbrauchte' Zeolith kann man gern auch im Garten weiter nutzen ...)

Interessante Bemerkungen dazu habe ich hier, hier (ff.) und hier gefunden.
Zusammenfassend und ebenfalls vereinfacht geschrieben:
Zeolith fängt die Ammonium-Spitzen ab und glättet somit die Kurven, muss für eine ausreichende Wirksamkeit nach ca. 6-8 Wochen getauscht oder regeneriert werden.



Egal ob nun Hel-X oder Zeolith:
Beide Materialien arbeiten nur in sauberem Wasser richtig effektiv, da sie sonst zu schnell 'verschlammen'.
Also musst Du auch unbedingt in dieser Hinsicht Deine geplante Röhre überdenken.

Fazit:
Es ist nicht immer damit getan irgendein Medium an irgendeiner Stelle zu platzieren und Wunder zu erwarten.
Das hätte dann sicherlich schon der Hersteller gemacht ...


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Zeolith setzt sich irgendwann zu.


Gilt aber auch für Hel-X in einer Röhre.


----------



## teichern (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Carsten,

danke für die Links! Ich hatte einiges davon schon gelesen, mich stört in erster Linie die “Unberechenbarkeit” bzgl. Haltbarkeit und Wirkung, was beim Helix ja nur bedingt der Fall ist. An die Reaktivierung möchte ich gar nicht erst denken.

Man muß aber bedenken, dass Oase den Biotec mit Schwamm/ Zeolith Kombination schon sehr lange anbietet, die neuen Systeme, insbesondere die TF sind ja bereits alle mit Helix.

Ich denke Helix ist pflegeleicht und wenn man die richtige Größe und Form für seine Anwendung wählt auch wirkungsvoll. Beim weißen kann man auch recht gut erkennen ob er seine Aufgabe erfüllt. Nach Gefühl würde ich schon sagen 50l __ Hel-x 12 oder 14 sind wirkungsvoller als die Zeolith Röhren, insbesondere auf einen längeren Zeitraum gesehen und preiswerter natürlich auch. Ich habe nirgends wirklich leidenschaftliche Argumente für Zeolith gelesen, aber sehr viele Helix Empfehlungen.

Ob es natürlich zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn macht Zeolith gegen Helix zu tauschen.......? Ich warte damit erstmal, im schlimmsten Fall dient das Zeolith als zusätzliche Oberfläche bis zum Frühjahr. Vielleicht fügt man dann anstelle der Bastelei auch gleich eine große Helixkammer an.

LG Hans


----------



## breidi (23. Sep. 2018)

Aber das Ziel von Helix und Zeolith ist doch auch unterschiedlich oder nicht. Zeolith soll Phosphate binden und Helix Bakterien ansiedeln um Nitrite abzubauen oder?

Ich würde behaupten, dass bei Oase ein Haufen Profis sehr viel Geld dafür bekommen zu testen und prüfen was am besten läuft.


----------



## teichern (23. Sep. 2018)

breidi schrieb:


> Ich würde behaupten, dass bei Oase ein Haufen Profis sehr viel Geld dafür bekommen zu testen und prüfen was am besten läuft.



Zeolith baut auch Amonium, Nitrate und Nitrite ab, aber je nach Herkunft, Alter und tatsächlicher Beschaffenheit bestehen eben große Unterschiede in der Wirkung, bei den meisten wird das Zeolith wegen des Alters wahrscheinlich nur noch als Oberfläche für Bakterien dienen, bei den anderen freut sich Oase über die wiederkehrenden Umsätze. Bei uns wird die Wirkung wegen der anfänglichen Filterung und dem zusetzen der Poren im Zeolith sicher noch schneller nachlassen.

Bei fast allen Teichfiltern, insbesondere bei den von Profis gebauten Anlagen, wird doch immer entweder ein TF, VF, Bürstenfilter und dann Biokammer mit Helix (oder ähnliches) verbaut, Zeolith habe ich außer beim Biotec wirklich nicht gesehen, deshalb werden wir die Kammer im Frühjahr anderweitig nutzen, wahrscheinlich mit Helix.


----------



## teichern (23. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Wie viel Platz ist denn noch unter den Schwämmen, passt eventuell noch eine Japanmatte unter, die hat eine Stärke von 3 oder 4 cm und hält gut den Dreck fest.
> Würde die Japanmatte nur unter den roten Schwämmen legen, bei den blauen könnte sie zur “Verstopfung“ führen.
> Versuch macht klug.



Ich hatte noch eine 50x50 Japanmatte, die passt tatsächlich perfekt unter die Screenmatic. Ärgerlich ist nur der Designfehler mit der kleinen Menge an Wasser welches direkt in die Zeolith Kammer tropft. Das hätte Oase vermeiden können.


----------



## DbSam (23. Sep. 2018)

breidi schrieb:


> Zeolith soll Phosphate binden


Macht es nicht, es bindet Ammonium.



teichern schrieb:


> bei den anderen freut sich Oase über die wiederkehrenden Umsätze



Man kann es regenerieren oder preiswerter woanders kaufen. Es muss kein vergoldetes Zeolith aus dem Baumarkt im Litereimer sein.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2018)

Hallo!
Wie sind denn die Wasser Werte, insbesondere Nitrit  und Phosphate?
Eventuell kann dir der Teich selbst eine Antwort geben auf was du achten / ändern musst.


----------



## teichern (23. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie sind denn die Wasser Werte, insbesondere Nitrit  und Phosphate?
> Eventuell kann dir der Teich selbst eine Antwort geben auf was du achten / ändern musst.



Danke Ron, vollkommen richtig. Es ist wohl langsam Zeit die Werte regelmäßig zu testen. Habe gerade ein Set bestellt und werde das unverzüglich machen. Hätte ich eigentlich schon längst machen sollen.  Wir waren viel zu fokussiert auf klares Wasser. So kann man dann an der richtigen Stelle schrauben und basteln.

Optisch sieht auf jeden Fall alles super aus. So tief konnte ich lange nicht in den Teich sehen, trotz Dauerregen. Muß an den Seerosen liegen.


----------



## teichern (24. Sep. 2018)

Der Teich entwickelt sich prima, fast Gebirgsbach-Qualität, zumindest morgens! Die letzten Reste der Seerosen sind raus und noch 2-3 Pondovac Sessions, dann sollte der Modder endgültig weg sein. Die Fische scheinen es wirklich zu mögen. Morgen kommt dann das Testset, mal sehen wie die Wasserwerte dann sind.

Mal eine Frage zur Pumpe und Auslass. Ich habe jetzt eine ordentliche Strömung, was nicht ganz einfach wegen der L Form ist. Die Pumpe liegt an der tiefsten Stelle. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie wir das über den Winter machen? Oder stellt Ihr Eure Filter aus?

Bisher hatten wir den Filter im Winter ausgeschaltet, aber ich schätze jetzt sollte er wahrscheinlich ohne UVC über den Winter durchlaufen, vielleicht nur mit der 10.000l Pumpe? Ich würde einige Luftbälle in max. 30cm tiefe positionieren um so möglichst einen Teil Eisfrei zu halten. Wie sieht es aber mit der Pumpe aus. Sollte man die nicht in eine höhere Position bringen, um die Wasserschichten nicht durcheinander zu bringen?


----------



## Ida17 (24. Sep. 2018)

Tach,

wenn Du den Filter isolierst, kann er durchlaufen. Dabei würde ich allerdings die Pumpe an eine flachere Stelle versetzen, damit die Fische eine Art Ruhezone am Grund haben. 
Ich versuche den Filter dieses Jahr solange wie möglich laufen zu lassen. Vielleicht werde ich ihn erst Dezember abstellen, denn erfahrungsgemäß ist der Dezember hier im Pott noch recht "warm".
Die Hersteller der Filter und Pumpen warnen immer vor Frostschäden an den Gehäusen, beobachten konnte ich noch keine, aber das muss nichts heißen 
Ansonsten: Wie wäre es mit ein paar neuen Bildchen? Ich lese hier nämlich gespannt und heimlich mit


----------



## teichern (24. Sep. 2018)

Danke Ida, vielleicht mache ich es genauso, großer Vorteil mit dem Winter hier im Ruhrgebiet! 

Hier aktuelle Fotos, allerdings ist das Wasser wieder ordentlich durchgewühlt!


----------



## samorai (24. Sep. 2018)

Eigentlich sagen Dir das die Fische wann  die Pumpe ausgestellt wird.
Nach der letzten Fütterung noch eine Woche die Pumpe laufen lassen.
Alles geht langsamer auch die Verdauung der Paddler, sie brauchen bei Temperaturen von 7°-6° Ca 4-5 Tage zur Rest-Entleerung, danach schaltet man die “Herz-Lungen“ Maschinerie für den Teich ab.

Bei unseren relativ kleinen Wasserlöchern werden sich nicht unbedingt Schichten mit wärmeren Zonen bilden, aber wie in allen Gewässern tauscht sich das Wasser aus.

 Im Winter herrschen sowieso andere Gesetze, einmal sind sie direkt unter dem Eis und ein anderes mal liegen sie am Grund ab.
Je nach dem wo es wärmer ist.


----------



## teichern (24. Sep. 2018)

So haben wir es die letzten Jahre auch gemacht, je nach Wetter! Selbst wenn es mal Eis auf dem Teich gab, hatten wir keine Öffnung. Sollte man denn die Sauerstoffversorgung laufen lassen, quasi als Eisschutz?

Übrigens war heute der erste Tag an dem sich nach der Saugerei kein neuer Belag an den Seiten und am Boden abgesetzt hat. Ich habe die letzten Überreste der Seerosen wirklich komplett entfernt und gleichzeitig noch einen riesigen Eimer Kies aus dem Teich geholt. Hoffentlich langweilen sich die kleinen Flossler jetzt nicht, ich habe fast das Gefühl man müsste ihnen was zum Spielen reinlegen.


----------



## Ida17 (25. Sep. 2018)

Eine sehr schöne Anlage! 

Deine Koi werden sicherlich noch was im Teich finden, wo sie sich austoben können. Aber wenn Du das Gefühl hast, sie würden sich langweilen, dann schmeiß doch einfach mal einen Salatkopf rein. Bei dem einen kloppen sie sich um das Grünzeug und bei anderen wird es vernichtend ignoriert, so bei mir  
Probier es einfach aus  

Zum Sauerstoff:
Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn Du mal eine geschlossene Eisdecke hast, auf Dauer sollte zum Gasaustausch ein Loch frei bleiben.
Hast Du eine Membranpumpe die für die Sauerstoffzufuhr sorgt oder geht alles über den Filter?


----------



## teichern (25. Sep. 2018)

Danke! Nach 19 Jahren haben sich in der Uferzone fast ausschließlich Pflanzen angesiedelt die wir so nie gepflanzt haben, abgesehen, von den __ Lilien, Sumpfdotter, Frauenmantel und __ Blutweiderich. Quasi natürliche Auslese und Evolution. Eigentlich ist der Rand vollständig mit großen Steinen belegt, aber die sind nur noch Teilweise sichtbar, im Winter dann wieder mehr, dann können wir auch die neuen Leitungen verstecken.

Ja ich habe eine AquaForte V60 mit 10 Luftsteinen laufen, im Moment in der Zeolithkammer vom Biotec. Die plane ich dann wahrscheinlich im Winter in der Uferzone (30cm tief) zu positionieren. So müßte es eigentlich dort eisfrei bleiben.

Wir müssen wirklich sagen, der jetzt deutlich klarere Teich bring eine ganz neue „Gartenerfahrung“ mit sich und natürlich die sehr geselligen 6 neuen Kois. Kann man sich stundenlang ansehen. Leider steht der Winter ja bevor, also noch schnell die letzten schönen Tage genießen und auf einen goldenen Oktober hoffen.

Und natürlich vorher noch die Goldfische und sonstigen „Mischlinge“ rausholen, damit die Kois ihre Ruhe über den Winter haben. Bisher war das recht schwierig, trotz Köderfischreuse.


----------



## teichern (25. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

heute ist ein guter Tag, denn ich habe den Designfehler von Oase mit perfekter deutscher Ingenieurskunst behoben. Die Menge an Wasser, die ungefiltert direkt in die Zeolithkammer läuft, war mir jetzt doch zu viel, insbesondere weil das Zeolith (oder Helix) besonders empfindlich gegenüber Verschmutzung ist. Das sind auch keine Tropfen mehr. Siehe Foto.
 
Also habe ich den 20.000€ 3D Drucker angeworfen und die perfekt designten und passenden Formstücke gefertigt.  Ebenso professionell wurden die Formstücke dann verschweißt.like Jetzt läuft das Wasser direkt in die Schwammkammer, ohne die sonstige Funktion zu behindern.
   
Natürlich kann man das besser machen, aber spontan war das die schnellste Lösung, mit altem 40mm Schlauch! Vielleicht sollte Oase das als Zubehör für 50€ anbieten!  

LG Hans


----------



## teichern (25. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Also wenn die Bürsten nach den Schwämmen noch so viel Dreck aufnehmen,
> ist das eigentlich kein gutes Zeichen für die vorher gehende Filterung, eventuell zu viel Pumpen-Leistung.
> 
> Wie viel Platz ist denn noch unter den Schwämmen, passt eventuell noch eine Japanmatte unter, die hat eine Stärke von 3 oder 4 cm und hält gut den Dreck fest.
> ...



Ich hatte jetzt einige Tage die Japanmatte drunter, aber von meinem alten Biotec 18 war noch das 200er DIY Sieb übrig. Das passt auch gut unter die Screenmatic. So sah das Sieb und die Screenmatic nach 3 Stunden aus. Auf dem Band bleibt wirklich kaum etwas hängen, der Teich ist ja mittlerweile auch recht klar, aber die Menge auf dem Sieb hat mich schon gewundert.
    
Vielleicht war da noch Biofilm drauf, sonst wäre das ja nicht so viel (in einem 200er Sieb). Ich habe es jetzt mal entkalkt und gereinigt, mal sehen wie es später aussieht.

Einen TF oder VF müßte man halt haben.


----------



## teichern (25. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Vielleicht war da noch Biofilm drauf, sonst wäre das ja nicht so viel (in einem 200er Sieb). Ich habe es jetzt mal entkalkt und gereinigt, mal sehen wie es später aussieht.



Nein, auch nach der Reinigung (3h) ist es wieder ordentlich belegt. Einmal am Tag reinigen wird aber reichen. Was raus muß, muß raus! In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich VF/TF Hersteller.


----------



## teichern (26. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie sind denn die Wasser Werte, insbesondere Nitrit  und Phosphate?
> Eventuell kann dir der Teich selbst eine Antwort geben auf was du achten / ändern musst.



So, habe heute den Sera Aqua Test bekommen! Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Ammoniak und Phosphat sind nach der Farbskala alle 0.


----------



## ThorstenC (26. Sep. 2018)

Wieviel Gramm Futter wirfst Du jetzt täglich rein?
Wieviel Koi in welcher Größe?

Der Sera Tests nach hast Du ja "fast destilliertes Wasser"...


----------



## teichern (26. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wieviel Gramm Futter wirfst Du jetzt täglich rein?
> Wieviel Koi in welcher Größe?
> 
> Der Sera Tests nach hast Du ja "fast destilliertes Wasser"...


 
Die letzten 2 Wochen kaum gefüttert! In den letzten 3 Tagen 50g pro Tag. Jetzt sind es 6 kleine (30-40cm) und ein großer (60cm), plus kleine Goldfische, "Mutanten" und Bert der 70-80cm __ Graskarpfen. Der sollte zweimal raus und ist über Nacht vom Becken zurück in den Teich, deshlab lebenslanges Wohnrecht. Den Nitrat Test habe ich sogar zweimal gemacht, also sollten die Werte stimmen. Dazu kam natürlich ca 1m3 Hauswasser (Brunnen wollte ich vermeiden) täglich nach den Pondovac Aktionen.


----------



## teichern (26. Sep. 2018)

Gerade wenn man sich an der neuen Klarsicht erfreuen will, kommt ein Rückschlag. Nachdem wir die Hälfte vom Teich, den Flachbereich, wirklich klinisch gereinigt haben, bin ich heute mal versuchsweise mit dem Pondovac in den tiefen Bereich gegangen. Leider liegt dort in der Tiefe soviel Mulm (die besagten grünen Schwebeteilchen und Pflanzenreste), dass wir mit dem Pondovac nicht mehr weiterkommen. Uns gehen da auch langsam die Stellen für das Wasser vom Saugen aus.

Ich habe jetzt erstmal den Ablauf verlängert um den Mulm aufzuwirbeln sowie die 10 Luftsteine der V60 zur Unterstützung reingelegt. So haben wir einen ordentlichen Sprudel und Strom zur Pumpe. Natürlich ist das klare Wasser erstmal dahin und ich stelle mich schon auf mehr Schwammdrücken ein. Ich denke so ist das der einzige Weg, denn der Pondovac 4 kommt mit 3 Verlängerungen durch diesen Mulm kaum durch. Schade, dass man sich keinen großen VF leihen kann. Aber so ist das eben, wenn man jahrelang den Teich nicht putzt. Da müssen wir jetzt durch.


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2018)

Den Sauger kann man mit 40 ger HT-ROHR verlängern (ohne Muffe).
Sind keine Kiesel im Teich geht es auch ohne Düse.
Die Pumpe steht doch an der tiefsten Stelle?


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Den Sauger kann man mit 40 ger HT-ROHR verlängern (ohne Muffe).
> Sind keine Kiesel im Teich geht es auch ohne Düse.
> Die Pumpe steht doch an der tiefsten Stelle?



Die Länge wäre kein Problem (ich glaube es sind 4 Stüke + Klarsicht Stück dabei), aber mit 3 Verlängerungen wird es beim 4er schon sehr eng. Im flachen Bereich konnte ich mit 2 Verlängerungsstücken gut arbeiten, aber im tiefen Bereich keine Chance. Der 5er wäre wahrscheinlich besser gewesen, wie immer sind die Angaben zur Saughöhe sehr optimistisch. Leider sind auch Kiesel, Blätter,....... dabei, die hatte ich im Flachbereich so rausgeholt. Hier war der Pondovac sofort verstopft. Die Pumpe liegt jetzt knapp über der tiefsten Stelle, ich verschiebe sie immer etwas.

Ich werde heute den DN110 Ausgang auf 50/75 reduzieren, um eine noch größere Strömung zu erzeugen und dann Schwämme drücken, Schwämme drücken............!

Ein Königreich für einen VF!


----------



## Ida17 (27. Sep. 2018)

Kopf hoch! 
Komm wir teilen uns das Leid, ich muss heute auch wieder Schwämme quetschen


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich werde heute den DN110 Ausgang auf 50/75 reduzieren, um eine noch größere Strömung zu erzeugen und dann Schwämme drücken, Schwämme drücken............!



Ich konnte den Auslauf problemlos auf DN40 reduzieren, jetzt wird die Mocke ordentlich durchgemischt um anschließend durch den Hochleistungsmixer in den Filter zu wandern.

Die 300er Screenmatic holt die größeren Teile recht gut raus und ich habe die Funktion nochmals überprüft, es geht wirklich kein Wasser mehr ungefiltert in die Zeolithkammer. Alles läuft brav durch die 3 verschiedenen Schwämme und die Kanäle in die Ablaufkammer mit Zeolith. Leider ist es dort noch immer sehr deutlich grün und mit Sedimenten versetzt, aber um die zu filtern müßte man sicher einen VF davor hängen. Trotzdem erstaunlich das noch so viel durch die Schwämme geht. Jetzt heißt es mal wieder abwarten, bis die Grundreinigung beendet ist. Bis zum oberen Ende der Schwämme ist zumindest noch 5cm Platz.


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Ich konnte den Auslauf problemlos auf DN40 reduzieren


Dies sollte eigentlich bei Deinem neuen 63/55er PVC-Schlauch so nicht funktionieren.
... Schlussfolgerung:
Die anderthalb Zoll-Anschlüsse Deiner UVC und vermutlich diese selbst auch, die verschlucken also noch sehr viel Pumpleistung.

Es kommt der Winter, daher Übergangslösung:
Diese UVC ausbauen und die Anlage ohne dieses Nadelöhr betreiben.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Es ist halt Mist, wenn man mit solchen halben Sachen operiert ...


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Diese UVC ausbauen und die Anlage ohne dieses Nadelöhr betreiben.



Mit Auslauf meinte ich natürlich das Ende vom DN 110 Abflussrohr, welches mittlerweile 2,5 m lang ist. Der Wasserstand in der Kammer ist bis knapp vor den Ablauf gestiegen, ca 2 cm höher als vorher. 

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht, danke! Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass die UVC komische "Blubber" Geräusche macht, da wird also mit Sicherheit ein Stau sein. Ich werde die UVC in den nächsten Tagen mit einem 2" Stück überbrücken.


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Mit Auslauf meinte ich natürlich das Ende vom DN 110 Abflussrohr


Das habe ich schon so verstanden ...
Genau deswegen auch mein vorheriger Beitrag.

Wenn alles richtig funktioniert, dann *muss* sogar eine Reduzierung am Auslauf auf 50 zu klein sein.
Falls nicht, dann gibt es immer noch Optimierungspotenzial.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon so verstanden ...
> Genau deswegen auch mein vorheriger Beitrag.
> 
> Wenn alles richtig funktioniert, dann *muss* sogar eine Reduzierung am Auslauf auf 50 zu klein sein.
> ...



Hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen, also habe ich schnell eine 2" Kupplung gebaut. Subjektiv sieht es nach etwas mehr Durchlauf aus (kommt mehr Schmodder hoch), aber die Höhe des Wassers vor dem Ablauf ist kaum verändert. Pumpe war übrigens auch sauber, allerdings hat sie jetzt natürlich mehr Sedimente zu "Häckseln" und befördern.

Wir haben jetzt von der Pumpe zum Y Stück ca. 5 m, dann nochmal 2 x 50 cm und über die zwei 1 1/2" Eingänge am Biotec rein. Vörderhöhe ist knapp 70 cm. Den Schlauch könnte ich noch auf 4 - 4,5 m kürzen. Die Aquaforte 15000 ist von Juni/Juli, also müßte sie noch gut laufen.


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2018)

Dann weiß ich so aus der Ferne auf Grund Deiner Angaben mit theoretischen Tipps auch nicht weiter.

Vielleicht könntest Du am Auslauf mal auslitern, dann weiß man in welcher Leistungsgegend Deine Anlage momentan liegt.
Theoretisch sollte die Pumpe bei 70 cm Förderhöhe bei knapp über 12 m³/h liegen. Zusätzlich der Reibungsverluste sollte man theoretisch auf irgendwas um die 11 m³/h kommen. 
Aber dann diese ca. 11 m³/h bei 70 cm Fallhöhe durch ein 40er Röhrchen, ohne dass Dein Filter überläuft?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest Du am Auslauf mal auslitern, dann weiß man in welcher Leistungsgegend Deine Anlage momentan liegt.



Kommt mir bekannt vor die Idee...


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor die Idee...



Hätte ich schon längst gemacht, aber das ist technisch etwas schwierig, alleine! Am Wochenende wird Ulla eingebunden und dann ordentlich gemessen. Ich könnte den Schlauch zur Kontrolle auch mal direkt in das reduzierte HT Rohr legen.



DbSam schrieb:


> Aber dann diese ca. 11 m³/h bei 70 cm Fallhöhe durch ein 40er Röhrchen, ohne dass Dein Filter überläuft?



Fairerweise liegt der Ablauf nur ca. 40 cm hoch und die hintere Kammer hat einen deutlich höheren Wasserstand, aber das sollte ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, oder?

Auslitern oder nicht, wesentlich mehr fällt mir an Durchlauf-Verbesserung auch nicht ein. Zumindest läuft der Mulm jetzt ordentlich durch den Filter und die Screenmatic macht sich mal richtig bezahlt. Der Behälter war nach 2h fast voll! Ich drehe den Ablauf regelmäßig, damit der Schmodder am Boden richtig aufgewühlt wird. Ist sicher alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## DbSam (27. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor die Idee...


Na ja, so lange da noch 1 1/2 Zoll Engstellen drin waren, da hatte dies keine richtige Aussagekraft.
Ohne die UVC und deren Engstelle sollte man theoretisch schon das bessere Ergebnis bekommen.

Aber wie gesagt, so aus der Ferne und mit den drei Bildern, da kann man nicht viel machen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2018)

Was die Ausliterung betrifft ist es immer gut zu wissen woran man ist.

Carsten seine Offensive erscheint mir etwas viel, für schlappe 70 cm , gehen auf keinen Fall gleich 4000 l flöten. Das halte ich für unrealistisch, lasse mich aber eines besseren belehren.
Normalerweise ist auf den ersten Höhenmeter eine Minderung bis  1000l zu erwarten, geht es noch weiter in die Höhe können sich die Werte verdoppeln usw.
Im allgemeinen kann man sich an das Pumpen-Kurvendiagramm sehr gut orientieren.
Die Verlegung eines 1/1,5 “ Rendelschlauch bekommt man im Bogen nur, vergleichbar mit HT-ROHR in 3x30° Bogen hin.

Wenn es ein Strömung-Abfall geben sollte ist er in der UVC zu suchen.


----------



## teichern (27. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe mal das Profil der Aqua Forte O-Plus 15000 angefügt. Demnach müssten es noch 12-13000l/h sein.
 
Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion war ja das die Reduzierung am Auslauf auf DN40 eigentlich zu einem Rückstau im Biotec führen müßte. In einem Beitrag zu Bewässerungsleitungen habe ich etwas von max. 11.000 l/h bei DN50 gelesen, möglicherweise ist die Reduzierung auch DN 50, dann könnte es ja passen. Checke ich morgen.

Ich habe den UVC Flaschenhals jetzt mit 2“ überbrückt und denke es kommt etwas mehr Wasser an, aber einen Rückstau gibt es auch so nicht. Der Ablauf geht mit einem 90er Bogen aus dem Biotec, 2,5 m gerade und dann mit einem 90er Bogen in die Reduzierung auf 40/50 mit einer Verlängerung von 50 cm. So kann ich den Ausgang im Teich entsprechend lenken. Meistens steht er fast senkrecht in den Teich, dabei ist der letzte Teil von 50 cm Unterwasser.

Ich werde den Durchfluss auf jeden Fall genau messen, aber unabhängig vom Ergebnis wüsste ich ohnehin nicht was man noch tun könnte, außer eine stärkere Pumpe zu verwenden! Angegeben ist der 140.000er mit max. 17.500, aber bereits jetzt ist der Einlauf an der Screenmatic maximal gefüllt und ich denke nicht das da noch viel mehr geht.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Demnach müssten es noch 12-13000l/h sein.


Nicht immer so optimistisch mit den jungen Pferden. 
Wenn, dann höchstens irgendwas um die 12300 l/h. Aber es wird nicht auf- sondern abgerundet,  also 12000 l/h. Dann muss man noch die Verluste des Schlauches abziehen ...
Aber das hatte ich hier schon einmal alles geschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Theoretisch sollte die Pumpe bei 70 cm Förderhöhe bei knapp über 12 m³/h liegen. Zusätzlich der Reibungsverluste sollte man theoretisch auf irgendwas um die 11 m³/h kommen.


Und das alles optimistisch gesehen ...




Wenn man jetzt die Theorie noch weiter spinnt und mal angenommen Du hast wirklich ein 40er Rohr angeschlossen, dann müsste für einen Volumenstrom von 11 m³/h eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 2,43 m/s erreicht werden. Was man mit der Bernoulligleichung berechnen könnte, wenn man denn genaue Werte hätte.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nicht immer so optimistisch mit den jungen Pferden.
> Wenn, dann höchstens irgendwas um die 12300 l/h. Aber es wird nicht auf- sondern abgerundet,  also 12000 l/h. Dann muss man noch die Verluste des Schlauches abziehen ...
> Gruß Carsten



Oh weh! Dann wird es wahrscheinlich ein DN 50 sein und bedeuten, dass ich eine neue Pumpe brauche. Eigentlich hatte ich fürs Frühjahr ohnehin an die Aqua Forte Vario 20000 gedacht. Mit der würde ich ja wahrscheinlich die max.17500 auch nicht überschreiten, oder gibt es da noch bessere Alternativen was Preis, Leistung und Stromverbrauch angeht, ohne großen Umbau?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2018)

Hier wird immernoch spekuliert....und auf dieser Grundlage der Kauf von Pumpen und Umbauten angedacht.

Ob das sinnvoll ist...

Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein unter dem Auslauf mal einen Kübel drunterzustellen...

Dann hat man Fakten...auf deren Basis man überlegen kann...etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier wird immernoch spekuliert....und auf dieser Grundlage der Kauf von Pumpen und Umbauten angedacht.
> 
> Ob das sinnvoll ist...
> 
> ...



Machen wir heute auf jeden Fall, aber gemäß des nicht vorhandenen Rückstaus ist eiegntlich klar, dass im besten Fall nur ca. 11.000 l von möglichen 17.500 l durchgehen. Da werden wir wohl leider ohne stärkere Pumpe nicht auskommen.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2018)

Du willst auf Grund der Betrachtung der Aufstauung des Rücklaufes auf die Fördermenge schließen und zu einer stärkeren Pumpe greifen?

Ob es Sinn macht eine 15000er Pumpe die wegen des hydr. Widerstandes und der Förderhöhe an Hand ihrer Kennlinie natürlich weniger fördert eine 20000er Pumpe dranzupappen..die dann ebenso aus den gleichen baulichen Vorraussetzungen heraus einbröckelt?

Die Förderhöhe lässt sich ja jetzt nicht mehr ändern wegen des gepumpten Filtersystems...

Hier ein sehr gutes Video von Norbert- wo seine __ Nase nicht das Verlangen hat gaaanz lang zu werden





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwGQvHer2nM_


Wer will kann aus diesem Video Konsequenzen ziehen- Förderhöhen und hydr. Widerstände vermeiden/ reduzieren

-----
Mal sehen, was der Filter bei Euch dazu sagt, falls er irgendwann wirklich mit dem maximal angegebenen Durchfluß bepumpt wird....

Mörtelkiste..Stoppuhr
und dann ist einiges klarer...


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du willst auf Grund der Betrachtung der Aufstauung des Rücklaufes auf die Fördermenge schließen und zu einer stärkeren Pumpe greifen?



Wir hatten ohnehin geplant auf eine regelbare Pumpe umzusteigen, rein aus Bequemlichkeit.


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier wird immernoch spekuliert....und auf dieser Grundlage der Kauf von Pumpen und Umbauten angedacht.
> 
> Ob das sinnvoll ist...
> 
> ...



Wir haben dann mal gelitert, leider mit einem erschreckendem Ergebnis. 3 Messungen alle so um 8.500-9.000 l/h. Wohlgemerkt da hängt eine 3-4 Monate alte Aqua Forte O-Plus 15000 dran. UVC ist mit 2“ überbrückt und ansonsten das 63/55mm PVC Flexrohr mit Y Stück zu den 2 x 1 1/2“ Eingängen am Biotec, ca. 6 m lang und ca. 70 cm ab Wasseroberfläche. Pumpe war sauber und auch sonst sind keine offensichtlichen „Engstellen“ sichtbar.

Hier einige Fotos von der Anlage, (so sieht es auf der Screenmatic aus wenn die Pumpe in den Mulm versenkt wird):

   

Also war Carstens Einschätzung mit der Reduzierung korrekt, auch wenn es tatsächlich DN50 ist.

Ich stehe im wahrsten Sinn auf dem Schlauch. Wo zum Teufel liegt jetzt das Problem, kann doch nicht sein, dass man soviel Druckverlust auf 70 cm hat.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

Was versteckt sich hier hinter dem Gras mit welchem Innendurchmesser?:
Sieht so dünn aus ... 
 

Und wenn es nur 2'' statt 55 mm ist, dann bewirkt dies trotzdem einen gewaltigen Druckverlust.




teichern schrieb:


> Also war Carstens Einschätzung mit der Reduzierung korrekt, auch wenn es tatsächlich DN50 ist.


Dachte ich es mir fast. 2,5 m/s durchs 40er wäre bei der geringen Höhe auch sehr optimistisch gewesen.
Beim 50er liegen wir bei ca. 1,2 m/s, passt besser als Auslaufgeschwindigkeit ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2018)

Top!
Jetzt weiß man, woran man ist...
Die Pumpe verliert mehr als 1/3 der Leistung....benötigt aber nicht weniger elektr. Energie.
Die 135W bleiben für ca. 9m³/h....macht 15W pro 1m³/h

Du könntest einmal die Pumpe mit einem sehr kurzem Schlauch 1-2m direkt am Teich in die Mess-Kiste auslitern....
----------------------
Zu der hydr. Optimierung der Saugleitung fällt mir z.B: ein, dass Du im Teich am Rand eine Kiste installierst, in welcher die Pumpe liegt.
Von der Kiste geht per Flansch oder Bastellösung das Saugrohr in z.B: KG 110 zum tiefsten Punkt des Teiches...und noch ggf. ein 2. Abzweig in KG 110 zu einem Rohrskimmer
Du kannst als Skimmer auch ein ähnliche Variante an der Kiste als Skimmer direkt bauen wie Trampelkraut an der ZST- Kiste von NG damals.

Vorteil wäre hier die hydr. Optimierung der Saugleitungen bis zur Pumpe.
Pumpe ist direkt in der Kiste drin ohne Saugschlauch - also Schlauch ist kürzer..
Pumpe ist für Wartung leichter entnehmbar.

Nachteil wäre der "dicke" Schlauch oder KG Rohr in DN 100 in Richtung Teichboden.....Schlauch in DN 100 / 4"  gibt es z.B. auch in grün ....
https://www.pvc-welt.de/Saug-Druckschlauch-Gruen-Transparent

---------------------
Es geht natürlich auch immer ein Folienflansch am Teichrand und dann per Rohr zum Teichboden und auf der anderen Seite direkt per KG125 z.B. in die Pumpensammlerkiste ...direkt am Filter.
--------------
Das würde ich aber erst machen, nachdem ihr die Pumpe direkt am Teich ausgelitert habt....
Nicht daß de Pumpe einen weg hat... und wir hier mit Umbautips Verrohrung optimieren, wo es nix zu optimieren gibt....wovon ich aber nicht ausgehe..
--------

Zum Kuppeln von Rohren oder Schläuchen mit 63mm Aussen geht auch immer eine 63mm Flexmuffe aus EPDM...
dann ist Innen nix kleiner.
https://www.pvc-welt.de/flexible-Muffe_1


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2018)

Aber was nützt ihm mehr flow wenn der Filter do so schon kurz vorm abkac....ist. Denn auch seine maximale Durchflußmenge schafft er bei sterilem Wasser sobald fünf kleine Algen dabei sind läuft er mit 17.500 Liter über


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2018)

Abwarten, was der Filter irgendwann wirklich verdauen kann an Pumpleistung....
Der Teich hat ja noch Schmodder am Boden.
Irgendwann werden sich die Reingungsintervalle einpegeln...

Ist doch bei vielen TF bei Inbetriebnahme auch so... die spülen sich erst einen Wolf, bis der alte Dreck draussen ist...

Und....wenn der Filter ggf. nur 9m³/h verträgt...kann man bei besserer Verrohrung ggf. auch eine Pumpe nehmen, die vieleicht nur 80W benötigt.
Man muß doch nicht sinnlos Energie vergeuden...durch Engpässe.
Und ein wenig mehr wird die Oase Kiste später schon vertragen....

Apropo:
Der Engpaß ist doch die "  2"- Brücke" an Stelle der UVC....


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

Jetzt macht ihn doch nicht andauernd wuschig im Kopf ...  

Reihenfolge:
Engpass beseitigen, dann sollte die Pumpleistung knapp über 10 m³/h liegen. An 11 m³/h glaube ich nicht ganz.
Die 'Kiste' müsste dann wegen der 50er Reduzierung am Auslauf überlaufen. Diese gegen ein 75er tauschen.

Und dann:

in Ruhe die Entschlammungsaktion fortführen ...
dabei geduldig und ergeben die Schwämme quetschen ...
mal zwischendurch am Ergebnis freuen ...

kommt der Winter ...
genug Zeit für weitere Planungen, Diskussionen, Überlegungen, Geld ansparen 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Zum Kuppeln von Rohren oder Schläuchen mit 63mm Aussen geht auch immer eine 63mm Flexmuffe aus EPDM...
> dann ist Innen nix kleiner.



Ich habe jetzt die UVC mit einem 2" Stück überbrückt, würde die Flex-Muffe tatsächlich auch mit PVC Flexrohr funktionieren?


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Sep. 2018)

Wenn es außen relativ glatt ist ja.
Ansonsten Kann man das 63mm PVC Rohr auch in eine PVC 63mm Muffe einkleben..

So kann man auch bequem von Flexschlauch auf alle möglichen Rohrdurchmessern gehen....
gibt auch Adapter bis 125mm in der PVC welt.

Du könntest ebenso an die UV auf 63mm PVC gehen..
Und dann eine Verschraubung 63mm an beiden Enden der UVC nutzen.
Als Brücke kann dann ein 63mm PVC Rohr dienen mit den gleichen Verschraubungen am Ende.

Wenn Du es clever anstellst, musst Du nur 3 Verschraubungen kaufen.


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Engpaß ist doch die " 2"- Brücke" an Stelle der UVC....



Jup, habe mit zwei alten 2“ Pumpenstücken und einer Flexmuffe die UVC ersetzt! Eigentlich eine gute Idee von der Pumpe  in eine Y PVC Kupplung und dann einmal in die UVC und den ersten Eingang am Biotec und mit dem zweiten Teil in den anderen Eingang. Die aktuelle TMC UVC hat leider nur 1 1/2 “ Anschlüsse. Obwohl ich ja wahrscheinlich bis zum Frühjahr auch ohne UVC auskomme.


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du könntest ebenso an die UV auf 63mm PVC gehen..
> Und dann eine Verschraubung 63mm an beiden Enden der UVC nutzen.


Das ist Quatsch, die UVC hat nur 1 1/2 Zoll Anschlüsse. - Da wird nächstes Jahr eine andere UVC benötigt. Welche auch immer, siehe Punkt 5 weiter unten.


Jetzt:
Beide Schläuche über den Winter mit einer 63er Klebemuffe (A-101-63) verbinden und fertig. Da gehen später bei der Trennung 2 mal 4 cm Schlauch 'flöten'. Oder PK042.

Und dann:


DbSam schrieb:


> in Ruhe die Entschlammungsaktion fortführen ...
> dabei geduldig und ergeben die Schwämme quetschen ...
> mal zwischendurch auch am Ergebnis freuen ...
> 
> ...




Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Es geht natürlich auch immer ein Folienflansch am Teichrand und dann per Rohr zum Teichboden und auf der anderen Seite direkt per KG125 z.B. in die Pumpensammlerkiste ...direkt am Filter.



Diese Lösung hatte mich schon am Anfang interessiert, ein 110 Rohr in die Mitte wäre auch kein Problem, denn jetzt ist da ja der Flexschlauch. Könnte man ja tarnen. Allerdings ist die Teichfolie mittlerweile 20 Jahre alt und ich hätte bedenken ob man ohne Probleme einen Flansch einkleben kann? Wenn 40-50 cm (von der Wasseroberfläche) reichen, könnte man das schon umsetzen, sofern das Ergebnis den Aufwand rechtfertigt, denn der Biotec hat ja nur die zwei 1 1/2“ Eingänge.


----------



## teichern (28. Sep. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Beide Schläuche über den Winter mit einer 63er Klebemuffe (A-101-63) verbinden und fertig. Da gehen später bei der Trennung 2 mal 4 cm Schlauch 'flöten'. Oder PK042.



Nur nochmal zum Verständniss. Ich habe das PVC Flexrohr (55mm innen) mit den BD Fast Kupplungen verwendet. 1. an der Pumpe, 2. vor der UVC ( jetzt 2“ Überbrückung), 3. nach der UVC, dann PVC Y Stück und 4./5. Kupplung zu den zwei Eingängen am Biotec. Diese Kupplungen haben aber nur 47,5 mm Innendurchmesser. https://www.pvc-welt.de/Klemmkupplung-Flexschlauch-Klemme-x-Ueberwurf-Innengewinde Die Klebemuffen haben diese Reduzierung natürlich nicht. Kann der Druckverlust nicht auch daher kommen?


----------



## DbSam (28. Sep. 2018)

Es ist doch logisch, dass die von Dir genutzten Kupplungen nur einen Durchmesser von 47,5 mm innen besitzen, denn Du schraubst diese auf 2'' Anschlüsse drauf. Das geht doch technisch gar nicht anders. Bei der Pumpe ist das egal und vor dem Filter teilst Du auf die zwei Filtereingänge auf. Somit hast Du aus der Sicht der Anschlüsse so wenig Druckverlust wie möglich.

Jede weitere Reduzierung kostet unnötig Leistung, daher nehme die Klebemuffe.
Du hast recht, die PK042 würde ich daher nicht nehmen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (29. Sep. 2018)

Mir fällt gerade noch etwas ein! Für die Reinigung des Biotec habe ich eine alte Aqua Forte O-Plus 10.000 an den 75er Ablauf angeschlossen. Da sie nur einen 1 1/2“ Ausgang hat, mit entsprechender Reduzierung. Der 40 Schlauch ist ca 7 m lang, liegt aber waagerecht ohne Steigung.

Wenn ich die 15.000 laufen lasse, in den Filter, kommt die 10.000er nicht mit der Wassermenge klar. Es würde recht schnell überlaufen.


----------



## teichern (29. Sep. 2018)

Was den möglichen Pumpenschacht angeht haben wir leider ein kleines Problem mit der Grabung zum Teich. Wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann, wird der Teich durch eine umlaufenden „Bordstein“ begrenzt (links im Bild). Dahinter liegt die Folie noch etwa 20 cm. Zum Teich ist eine 50 cm breite Vegetationszone (bis zum Flexrohr das in die Tiefe geht), von der es trichterförmig zur Mitte geht.

  

Somit hätte ich schon knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche gut 60cm von der Außenwand des Schachtes bis zur Teichfolie und je nach Tiefe erhöht sich der Abstand (Tunnel) drastisch. Bei ca. 30 cm Tiefe komme ich da schon leicht auf 100 cm die man vom Teichrand bis zur Folie graben muß. 

Sicher könnte man mit einem großen KG Durchmesser eine Art Tunnelbau betreiben, aber der Schacht müßte auch entsprechend groß sein und man wird wohl kaum von außen mit der Hand an die Folie kommen. So müßte ausschließlich von der Teichseite montiert werden.

Ich fand diese Lösung von Anfang an sehr reizvoll, aber der Umbau ist nicht ganz einfach, wenn man nicht gleich einen riesigen temporären Mann-Schacht bauen will.


----------



## teichern (29. Sep. 2018)

Ich habe heute die 10.000l/h Pumpe, mit einer 75er HT Leitung ca. 3m lang, zusätzlich in den Biotec geleitet. Erstaunlich was da rauskam! Ich würde sagen die Menge der beiden Pumpen entsprechen dem was der Hersteller für den Biotec vorgesehen hat. Ich denke das waren dann mal 15.000 l/h. Auch der Strom im Teich ist so ideal, also wird mein Ziel sein in der Spitze netto 15.000 zu erreichen, allerdings glaube ich der Einlauf mit den zwei 1 1/2“ Eingängen ist das eigentliche Problem.

Fraglich ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit 110er von der Pumpe in diese Eingänge zu speisen?

Da der Biotec vor der Mitte steht, wäre eine feste Verrohung grundsätzlich kein Problem. Die Wand geht ohnehin schräg zur tiefsten Stelle und am Rand könnte man eine Flexschlauch-Kupplung kleben, um von da zum Filter zu gehen. Aber dann eben in die zwei 1 1/2“ Anschlüsse. Wenigstens kommt so etwas Bewegung in die Filterei und schon nach einem Tag ist wieder quetschen angezeigt.


----------



## teichern (1. Okt. 2018)

Kleines Update!

Teile sind bestellt, solange habe ich die Pumpe direkt, ohne Zwischenstücke, mit einen der 1 1/2“ Anschlüsse am Biotec verbunden. Dank regelmäßiger Bewegung der Pumpe kommt der Mulm langsam raus, allerdings ist das Wasser jetzt verständlicherweise wieder trüb. Quetschen ist jetzt täglich angezeigt. Trotzdem muß ich sagen die Screenmatic, als quasi grober Endlosbandfilter, ist für diese erste Phase der Reinigung ideal. Ein VF hätte hier sicher Unmengen Vlies verbraucht und ein TF hätte unsere Nachbarn wahrscheinlich wütend gespült. Ob der Biotec dann im „Normalbetrieb“ ausreicht, werden wir sehen. Einige Optimierungen wie Zeolith/ Helix oder einfach eine weitere Kammer bieten ja noch etwas Platz nach oben.

Was die Strömung angeht muß ich mir etwas überlegen, denn durch die L Form gibt es immer Bereiche die wenig Strömung haben. Möglicherweise hilft da im Frühjahr ein zusätzlicher Luftheber oder eine kleine Pumpe.

Darüberhinaus habe ich den 1m Vorfilter von Naturagart bestellt. Macht einen guten Eindruck und ist nicht so wartungsanfällig wie das Pumpengehäuse.

Ich hoffe die Umbauten bringen eine deutlich höhere Wassermenge in den Filter, allerdings machen wir uns vorsorglich schonmal bereit für die Anschaffung einer effizienteren Pumpe, denn richtig rund lief der Biotec erst mit beiden Pumpen (10.000+15.000l), wobei die sicher netto höchstens 15.000l machten. Glücklicherweise sollte die Pumpe ja ohnehin gegen eine regelbare ausgetauscht werden, da müssen wir dann nur noch eine gute Pumpe finden.


----------



## teichern (1. Okt. 2018)

Irgendwann kommt der Tag im Leben eines Teichbesitzers, an dem er die Schnauze voll hat! Nachdem ich jetzt 10 Tage hintereinander den Flachen Bereich gesaugt habe und trotzdem am nächsten Tag wieder alles voll war, lasse ich jetzt das Wasser ab. 

So bleibt nur noch das Wasser im tiefen Bereich und der Filter hat ca. 50% weniger Wasser zu filtern. Den flachen Bereich kann ich dann trocken reinigen und an den tiefen Mulm komme ich so auch mit dem Käscher. Hätte ich eigentlich schon längst machen sollen.


----------



## teichern (1. Okt. 2018)

So filtert es sich gleich leichter, nur die Pumpe muß höher!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Okt. 2018)

Habe ich auch schon alles hinter mir.
Hast du die Pumpenvorfilter von NG in fein oder grob? Die feinen setzen sich schnell zu, bei mir zumindest.
Ich werde nun 2 BAs nehmen.
Wenn der Schmutz der letzten x Jahre raus ist dann wird die Screenmatic sicher 14 Tage und mehr schaffen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## teichern (1. Okt. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon alles hinter mir.
> Hast du die Pumpenvorfilter von NG in fein oder grob? Die feinen setzen sich schnell zu, bei mir zumindest.
> Ich werde nun 2 BAs nehmen.
> Wenn der Schmutz der letzten x Jahre raus ist dann wird die Screenmatic sicher 14 Tage und mehr schaffen.
> ...



Ich habe den feinen in 1 m genommen, hoffe aber das er nach der Grundreinigung länger hält. Das mit den Wasser abpumpen hätte ich schon längst machen sollen, macht die Reinigung deutlich einfacher. Morgen gehts mit der Watthose und Käscher in die Untiefen. Da liegen noch jede Menge Kies und antike Eichenblätter rum. Unglaublich wie lange das Zeug hält. Die Paddler nehmen es mit Würde und sind ganz interessiert am mega Wasserfall. Da die 15.000 jetzt einen Meter mehr heben muß, klemme ich morgen noch die 10.000 zusätzlich dran.

Außerdem bekommen wir so die ganzen kleinen Fische und Goldfische besser raus.


----------



## teichern (2. Okt. 2018)

Beide Pumpe laufen jetzt und die Suppe kommt mal richtig in Bewegung. Leider bedeutet das 1 x Schwämme drücken am Tag und einige Male den Behälter reinigen. Und natürlich kann man den Teichrand mal ordentlich säubern und beschneiden. Sollte die UVC dabei eigentlich noch laufen?


----------



## dizzzi (2. Okt. 2018)

Vielleicht habe ich ja was überlesen. Hattest du mal versucht mit einem Schlammsauger den Teich zu reinigen? Oder geht das technisch nicht, weil Teich zu tief. Oder ein anderer Grund?


----------



## teichern (2. Okt. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich ja was überlesen. Hattest du mal versucht mit einem Schlammsauger den Teich zu reinigen? Oder geht das technisch nicht, weil Teich zu tief. Oder ein anderer Grund?



Den flachen Bereich habe ich "mehrmals" gereinigt, da ging es sehr gut. Der tiefe Bereich ist zu voll mit Kies und Blättern. Da hatte der Pondovac 4 keine Chance mehr, einmal reinhalten und er war sofort verstopft, egal welche Düse. Sobald die Sicht einigermaßen ist, werde ich natürlich saugen was geht und den Rest mit Käscher, etc. entfernen.


----------



## teichern (2. Okt. 2018)

Fast hätte sich heute das Thema Teich für uns auf ganz tragische Weise erledigt. Eine der zwei Pumpen hatte sich vom Biotec gelöst und wenn ich nicht unseren Riesen __ Graskarpfen hätte springen sehen, wäre es sicher zu spät gewesen. Es war sprichwörtlich noch eine Handbreit Wasser im Teich. Bis vor zwei Stunden dauerte die Rettungsaktion und wir sind fix und fertig. Alle Paddler haben überlebt.


Ich werde noch einen neuen Fred machen, um alle nochmal vor den Gefahren zu warnen, denn das wäre mit einem 20-30€ Schwimmschalter nicht passiert. Glücklicherweise waren wir zuhause und konnten schlimmeres verhindern.

Das wäre natürlich alles nicht passiert, wenn nicht die elendige Fummelei mit den richtigen Zuleitungen gewesen wäre. Wenn man den passenden Bitron mit einem Zulauf gehabt hätte................!

Wir haben jetzt richtig die Pappe auf und keine Lust auf weitere Experimente mehr. Die Anlage soll jetzt vernünftig aufgebaut werden, damit wir den Teich endlich in den Griff bekommen. 

Spontan wollte ich als erstes den Bitron 110 Eco oder 75/110 C bestellen, so haben wir einen 50er Eingang und zwei 1 1/2” Ausgänge in den Biotec und nur noch einen durchgehenden Schlauch. Allerdings stellt sich jetzt die generelle Frage ob der Biotec überhaupt dauerhaft ausreichend ist. Jetzt nochmal 360-500€ für den Bitron, der womöglich später nicht zu einem TF/VF passt.

Also entweder wir rüsten den Biotec auf, oder wir investieren in einen TF/VF. TF ist wegen Spüllärm und fehlendem Abfluss fraglich, also wäre VF naheliegender. Da kommt dann eigentlich nur Genesis (500?) oder Aquaforte (600) in Frage, die anderen sind ja noch hochpreisiger, oder für unseren 35.000er Teich schlichtweg zu klein. Dann müsste der Biotec natürlich gegen eine Biokammer getauscht werden.

Ich schätze wir kommen die nächsten Monate mit dem Biotec klar ( auch ohne Bitron) aber eigentlich möchten wir so schnell wie möglich eine Lösung. Das war schon ordentlich traumatisierend und wir wollen sowas nicht nochmal erleben.


----------



## teichern (3. Okt. 2018)

Für alle die noch mitlesen, hier sind Fotos vom abgepumpten Teich. Man kann recht gut die Form erkennen. Wir zählen jetzt die m3 per Wasseruhr, aber ich habe jetzt schon das Gefühl es sind keine 35 m3. Aber mal abwarten was die Uhr sagt, wenn er 100% voll ist. Ich bin gespannt. Wir haben gereinigt was zu reinigen war und auch nochmal ordenltich Mulm aus der Tiefe geholt. Der Biotec läuft jetzt mit der AF 15.000 und nur an einem 1 1/2" Eingang, direkt von der Pumpe über den Flexschlauch, sieht eigentlich auch gut aus. Bis zur Entscheidung wie es weitergeht bleibt alles erstmal so, keine Experimente mehr. Geistesgegenwärtig haben wir die meisten Goldies und was sonst noch da war rausgefangen, die kommen am Wochenende in einen neuen riesigen Teich, bis dahin wohnen sie in einem kleinen Sprudelbad.

 
 
 

Und jetzt wird in Ruhe überlegt was gemacht wird. Dranbleiben, denn jetzt wirds erst richtig interessant.


----------



## troll20 (3. Okt. 2018)

Na da bin ich ja gespannt was die Wasseruhr verrät .
Grundsätzlich sehr ärgerlich, aber man kann ja allem auch etwas positives abgewinnen . Von daher drück ich euch mal die Daumen, dass dies das letzte Unglück am Teich war und jetzt ruhe über Winter einkehrt .


----------



## teichern (4. Okt. 2018)

Ich kann es kaum glauben, aber der Teich hat tatsächlich nur 20.000l. Da glaubt man jahrelang man hätte einen fast doppelt so großen…………..!



Wir haben den tiefen Bereich komplett überschätzt, wegen der extremen Trichterform und der flache Bereich ist auch deutlich kleiner als gedacht, auch wegen der „V“ Form. Die ehemalige Gesamtfläche ist auch deutlich reduziert, da der Randbereich mittlerweile fast komplett bewachsen ist.

Das ändert natürlich jegliche Überlegungen zur Filtertechnik.


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2018)

Das ist ein wirklich unterhaltsamer Thread ...
Man mag gar keine zusammenfassende Schlussfolgerung ziehen wollen/können ... 


Gruß Carsten

PS:


teichern schrieb:


> Da glaubt man jahrelang man hätte einen fast doppelt so großen…………..!


Da kannst Du nun wirklich nichts dafür, das ist ein generelles Männerproblem.


----------



## breidi (4. Okt. 2018)

Naja, der Filter sollte nun in jedem Fall MEHR als ausreichend dimensioniert sein.

Grüße


----------



## teichern (4. Okt. 2018)

Ich muß ich nochmal verbessern, es sind 22.000l! Der Rand hat nochmal einiges an Wasser geschluckt. lol


----------



## PeBo (4. Okt. 2018)

Aber bei 1800 cm (18 Meter) Teichtiefe  kommt doch sicherlich mehr als 20 m³ zusammen 

  

Ach, das wird schon alles gut laufen. Nächstes Jahr freust du dich über einen geringen Reinigungs- und Wartungsaufwand und klarem Wasser an deinem Teich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (4. Okt. 2018)

Na, dann bin ich mal auf Deine 'Schwämmelquetscherei' und Deine nächsten Entscheidungen gespannt.

Denn sinnvollerweise hast Du ja im Zuge des Unglücks alles irgendwie gereinigt ...

Oder auch nicht ...
Oder nur halb ...
Oder nur oberflächlich ...
Mehr oder weniger jedenfalls ...

Oder was auch immer ...
Vielleicht aber auch nur vermutlicherweise ...

Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichern (4. Okt. 2018)

Ja, der Teich ist wirklich blitzsauber und den größten Teil der kleinen Fische haben wir auch raus. Nur die letzten cm in der Tiefe habe ich nicht mehr ganz rausbekommen. Das geht jetzt über den Filter, oder wir leihen mal einen stärkeren Schlammsauger. Also hatte das Unglück auch etwas gutes, Fische sind übrigens alle wohlauf.

Mit der ganzen Arbeit sind jetzt auch unsere Ansprüche ans Teichwasser gestiegen und deshalb ist der Biotec auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Wir beobachten das jetzt erstmal. Im Moment bleibt nur noch UVC, Pumpe und Strömung, hier wären wir nochmals auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen :

1. Welche UVC?
Naheliegend ist ein Bitron (vielleicht nur ein 75 C, oder der Eco 110), damit wäre auch das Problem mit den Anschlüssen gelöst, 50 mm Eingang und zwei 1 1/2“ Ausgänge zum Biotec. Allerdings ist der Bitron mit € 370,- / €570 an der Spitze, insbesondere wenn wir mittelfristig doch noch auf einen VF mit Tauch UVC wechseln. So viele UVC mit passendem Durchfluss und 2“ Anschlüssen gibt es leider auch nicht. Fraglich ist ohnehin ob die UVC jetzt noch, oder erst in einigen Monaten benötigt wird.

2. Welche Pumpe?
Die Aquaforte O-Plus 15.000 (135W) macht zwar ihren Job, aber eine effizientere Pumpe was Leistung und Verbrauch angeht wäre sicher angebracht! Erste Überlegung war die AF Vario 20.000, aber hier ist auch nur die Regelung ein Vorteil. Selbst bei Oase wird es schwer mit wirklich effizienteren Pumpen, zumindest was die Herstellerangaben angeht. Einzig die AquaMax Eco Gravity 15000 wäre mit 85W eine perfekte Lösung, aber ich schätze bei 1,8 m Wassersäule, kommen bei meinem 70 cm nur noch Tropfen an. Hier wäre ich wirklich bereit zu investieren, denn auf einige Jahre gerechnet, macht sich die Pumpe schnell bezahlt. Leider fallen wohl Modelle wie die Blue Eco 240 durch, da sie ja nicht für die Aufstellung im Teich konzipiert sind. Falls hier andere Erfahrungen bestehen wäre ich dankbar für einen Hinweis.

3. Strömung
Der tiefe Teil ist durch den Ausgang vom Filter perfekt angeströmt, aber im flachen „L“ Bereich (unter der Brücke) fehlt jegliche Strömung. Ich hatte überlegt hier vielleicht eine Art Luftheber als Strömungspumpe zu nutzen. Die V60 habe ich bereits, man müßte nur einen Luftheber finden, der in den 80 cm Bereich passen würde. Alternativ könnte ich auch versuchen den Auslauf in den L Teil zu verlängern, aber das würde die Optik belasten und die Strömung im „Trichter“ wieder einschränken. Wäre aber einen Versuch wert.

4. Abschließend ist auch noch die Frage, ob der Filter durchlaufen soll, oder ob wir ihn irgendwann ausschalten?

Nochmals Dank an alle!


----------



## breidi (4. Okt. 2018)

also wenn du den Oase loswerden willst... - für nen fairen Kurs...


----------



## teichern (5. Okt. 2018)

Also ich denke wir werden den Biotec 72C nehmen. Anschlüsse passen perfekt und für den Fall eines Wechsels auf Tauch UVC, sind die Oase Dinger ja auch gut zu verkaufen.

Jetzt muß ich nur noch die passende Pumpe finden. Ich habe mir heute nochmals viele Kennlinien angesehen, aber sehr große Unterschiede (zumindest in der Theorie) gibt es bei gleicher Leistung nicht. Der Spitzenreiter ist wohl die Blue Eco 240, aber die kommt für mich (im Teich) nicht in Frage, oder?

Kann man im Bereich 15.000-20.000l eine wesentlich bessere Pumpe finden? Bei 20.000l wäre eine Regelung von Vorteil.


----------



## teichern (5. Okt. 2018)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon alles hinter mir.
> Hast du die Pumpenvorfilter von NG in fein oder grob? Die feinen setzen sich schnell zu, bei mir zumindest.
> Ich werde nun 2 BAs nehmen.
> Wenn der Schmutz der letzten x Jahre raus ist dann wird die Screenmatic sicher 14 Tage und mehr schaffen.
> ...



Hallo Sven,

stimmt! Der NG Vorfilter (fein) war heute bereits komplett zugesetzt! Ich habe wieder das AF Gehäuse drum gemacht, so kommt einfach mehr Schmodder durch. Möglicherweise ist der Vorfilter später nützlich, wenn das Wasser mal richtig klar ist. Ansonsten kann man das Siebrohr auch für eine Biokammer nutzen.

Derzeit liegt das Quetsch-Timing übrigens bei ca. 1 x am Tag!


----------



## teichern (13. Okt. 2018)

Ein kleines Update für alle die es interessiert. So sah es heute morgen aus. Es sind noch immer teilweise die besagten Schwebealgen zu sehen, aber man kann bis auf den Grund sehen und das Wasser hat sowas wie einen Glanz. Die kleinen braunen sind bereits der Rest von denen die ich gefangen hatte, leider sind es noch zu viele. Also weiter angeln!
        

Und hier eine __ Star-Aufnahme vom eigentlichen Problem. Beim Reinigen des Biotec ist mir etwas auf den Ziegelweg gelaufen. So sehen die vermeintlichen Schwebealgen aus. Die können sehr fein werden und setzen sich gern am Rand und Boden ab, bei Bewegung lösen sie sich dann.

 

Und ich bin tatsächlich für heute mit dem Filter-Job fertig! Grill läuft und für den Rest des Tages werden wir Paddler beobachten und dazu __ Wein/ Bier trinken.

Euch allen einen schönen Teich-Samstag.


----------



## samorai (13. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans und Co!
Da hat sich all die Mühe ganz mächtig gelohnt, die Fotos lassen sich sehen.

Aber bitte noch nicht vom Glanz schreiben.

    
Diese Bilder haben einiges an Zeit gekostet und Verbesserungen und wieder Verbesserungen, Web und dieses Forum haben mich stark dabei unterstützt.
Jetzt ist es mein kleines Paradies und besser geht es nicht mehr.

Schönes Rest-WE!


----------



## teichern (14. Okt. 2018)

Was für ein schönes Wochenende. Der Sommer geht in die Verlängerung und ich habe den Teich freigeschnitten! Jetzt habe ich aber eine Abmahnung von meinem CFO bekommen. Sie meinte die Zeit der provisorischen Teichfilterung ist wohl vorbei und die grauen 110er HT Rohre müssen weg, sind jetzt leider richtig sichtbar!

Ich suche mir die Finger wund und kann keine schwarzen HT Rohre finden, oder zumindest nicht in DN110. PVC wäre in dunkelgrau auch machbar, aber die sind auch teurer und müssen geklebt werden. Leider hat mein CFO viele Fotos und Videos mit schwarzen Leitungen gesehen und besteht jetzt auch auf diesen! Aus der Nummer komme ich jetzt nicht mehr raus.

Wo zum Teufel bekomme ich die mit allen Bögen, etc. her? Hilfe!


----------



## jala (14. Okt. 2018)

CFO  austauschen


----------



## teichern (14. Okt. 2018)

Wenn ich jetzt auf "Gefällt mir" klicke............!


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

Die schwarzen von Oase gibt es in lang, kurz, in Bögen und vor allem in ungeheuer teuer z.B. bei der Amazone ...
Für ein Röhrchen kann man das schon mal opfern, aber wenn man mehrere ...


KG-Rohre kann man zwar nach einer guten Reinigung einfach lackieren, aber für den Garten am Filterauslauf ist das nicht wirklich die richtige Idee ... 


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Wenn der CFO herum mosert, dann wäre das im Normalfall eine gute Gelegenheit etwas Geld aus ihm herauszupressen.
Dazu würde man aber eine fertige Filterplanung benötigen.
Auch damit die Rohre so kurz wie möglich werden. Hat irgendjemand in einem Nachbarthread entdeckt und gepostet.


----------



## supmo1969 (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo, 
habe auf meine orangen KG Rohre Teichvlies geklebt. Auf dem Vlies wächst jetzt __ Moos.
Sieht jetzt sehr natürlich aus.
LG Guido


----------



## teichern (14. Okt. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dazu würde man aber eine fertige Filterplanung benötigen.



Höre ich da leise Zweifel an der Beständigkeit des Biotec, oder besser der zwei Biotec!  

Ohne finazielle Restriktionen hätte ich sicher bereits einen 500er VF mit ausreichend Biokammer anstelle des Biotec hier stehen, aber ich hoffe er wird seinen Job machen. Bis zum Frühjahr bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite.

Daumen drücken und positiv denken!like


----------



## dizzzi (14. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Höre ich da leise Zweifel an der Beständigkeit des Biotec, oder besser der zwei Biotec!
> 
> Ohne finazielle Restriktionen hätte ich sicher bereits einen 500er VF mit ausreichend Biokammer anstelle des Biotec hier stehen, aber ich hoffe er wird seinen Job machen. Bis zum Frühjahr bin ich ja auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Daumen drücken und positiv denken!like


Die BioTec sind schon Ok. Mein Sm36 hat keine Probleme den Teich klar zu bekommen. Und wenn ich das Recht in Erinnerung habe sind unsere Teiche fast gleich groß.

LG

Udo


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Okt. 2018)

Ich kenne schwarzes Rohr als PP Rohr!

Such mal unter Geberit Silent PP Rohr, das gibts in allen Dimensionen und Längen

Ist wie KG Rohr mit Steckmuffen und es gibt auch alle Formstücke. PP lässt sich allerdings nicht kleben.


----------



## DbSam (14. Okt. 2018)

teichern schrieb:


> Höre ich da leise Zweifel an der Beständigkeit des Biotec, oder besser der zwei Biotec!


Nein, aber vielleicht am Standplatz bezüglich Pumpleistung, des sofortigen Bastelbeginns, Deiner Verschlimmbesserungsgedanken bezüglich des neuen Filters, Deiner sonstigen Unentschiedenheit und einiges mehr.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Okt. 2018)

Hier ein "Link" zu dem Rohr!

* defekter Link entfernt *

Die Aussage: Kann geschweißt werden war falsch, das ist bei PE Rohr.


----------



## Michael H (14. Okt. 2018)

Hallo

Ich glaube das Filter Problem ist hier im Forum nicht zu lösen.
Denke da hilft nur noch ein Teich-Treffen 2019 .....
Ob nun Falscher oder Richtiger Filter ...?
Wieviel Flow muss gefahren werden bei welchem Rohrdurchmesser ...?
Ob Rotes oder Schwarzes Rohr ...? 
Und und und ....?


----------



## teichern (18. Okt. 2018)

Kleines Update zum vorerst letzten "Spätsommerwochenende"!

Die Herbstpflege-/ Schnitt ist fast beendet, Biotec ist mit den 2 x 55mm Leitungen bestückt, Pumpe ist perfekt in der Mitte positioniert, Pegelschalter ist installiert und der alte Biotec 18 läuft bis die Temperaturen fallen noch mit. Jetzt wird nur noch etwas Isolierung am Biotec angebracht, dann war es das. Das Wasser sieht extrem klar aus und die Fische sind offensichtlich happy!

Die vermeintlichen grünen Schwebealgen sind übrigens lediglich alte Sedimente und keine Algen! Es ist noch ein kleiner Teil in der Mitte liegen geblieben, aber durch die stetige Strömung kommen sie nach und nach in den Filter. Leider ist dort kein Durchkommen mit dem Sauger, da zuviel Kies dazwischen liegt. Quetschen muß ich jetzt alle 3 Tage. 

Der Biotec macht in dieser Situation zwar einen guten Job, aber bevor ich nochmal 400-600€ in einen Bitron investiere, weiter versuche das Kamel durch die zwei 1 1/2" Eingänge zu zwängen und im Sommer an die zu erwartende Grenze der Leistung stoße, machen wir lieber einen Systemwechsel, insbesondere weil wir beide mit dem Teich-Virus infiziert sind.

Das ist dann wohl Stoff für einen neuen Beitrag, vielleicht habt Ihr Lust uns beim Aufbau einer ganzheitlichen und angemessenen Lösung zu helfen.

Dank Eurer vielen Ratschläge habe ich zumindest eine Grobe Vorstellung wohin die Reise geht. Zu den 8 Großfischen kommen maximal 2 dazu (um unsere liebe goldene Wilma, die eigentlich Willi war, zu ersetzen), so haben wir 2500l / Fisch. Dann steht die Entscheidung zwischen VF (TF scheidet aus, Lärm, fehlender Abfluß), Endlosbandfilter, oder eine kompakte Mehrkammer (z.B. Center Vortex, etc.), die mit zwei regelbaren 10.000er Pumpen (1 x tiefer Bereich, 1 x Skimmer/ flacher Bereich) versorgt werden. Im Winter läuft dann nur die Pumpe im flachen Bereich. Das ist jetzt mal der grobe Plan, aber dazu gesondert später mehr. In der Zwischenzeit erweitere ich mein Wissen um die optimale Entscheidung treffen zu können. Bis dahin macht der Biotec sicher einen guten Job.

Ein schönes (hoffentlich nicht letztes) Spätsommerwochenende, Hans!


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Hans!
Ein TF ist natürlich optimal, Lärm sehe ich ein, für den Abfluss gibt es Alternativen.

Und was ist mit Bürsten?


----------



## teichern (18. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Hans!
> Ein TF ist natürlich optimal, Lärm sehe ich ein, für den Abfluss gibt es Alternativen.
> 
> Und was ist mit Bürsten?



Moin Ron,

einer meiner Nachbarn bemerkt sogar wenn ich die Ausläufe verstelle. Kärcher-Style Lärm würde ihn in den Wahnsinn treiben. 

Bürsten habe ich auch noch im Kopf, aber man müßte sehen wie groß der gesamte Filter dann werden muß. Ich glaube mit hochwertigen Bürsten und optimaler Positionierung kann man einen sehr guten Filter bauen. Bei einem Kammerfilter oder Center Vortex würde ich ganz sicher eine Bürstenkammer nutzen. Was ich allerdings bis jetzt gesehen habe, war immer recht groß dimensioniert. Die 1 km Filter von der Rockband mal ausgeschlossen.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2018)

Hi,hi dann mach doch die Rock-Antenne( Radio) etwas lauter.Habe kein besseren gefunden(Ohrenklappen).

Und wenn es in Richtung Filterkeller geht, mit Unterdruck ala Naturagart, dann sind Sediment-Fallen im Teich, die Pumpen im Filterkeller. Der/die Schläuche über den Rand des Teich gelegt und sehr wenig Leistungsabfall.
Dann ziehen die Pumpen ihren Soll.
Die Frage ist ob es mit einer Screenmatrik geht da Einlauf+ Auslauf unter Wasser stehen müssen.


----------



## teichern (18. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hi,hi dann mach doch die Rock-Antenne( Radio) etwas lauter.Habe kein besseren gefunden(Ohrenklappen).
> 
> Und wenn es in Richtung Filterkeller geht, mit Unterdruck ala Naturagart, dann sind Sediment-Fallen im Teich, die Pumpen im Filterkeller. Der/die Schläuche über den Rand des Teich gelegt und sehr wenig Leistungsabfall.
> Dann ziehen die Pumpen ihren Soll.



Genau, so kurz, so groß, so nah und so tief wie möglich. Neues Teich Mantra!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (19. Okt. 2018)

Bei den Vortex Filter ist meistens der Durchfluss stark begrenzt außer man hat einen 3m Durchmesser und 2m tief.
Bei Bürsten Filtern würde für mich nur in frage kommen wenn diese bei der Reinigung im Filter verbleiben und man Sie mit z.b. einen Schlauch Abspülen kann.

Da ich die Sehr ähnliche Probleme bzw. Gedanken habe wie Teichern Lese ich hier sehr gerne mit und schaue ebenfalls im Internet nach Lösungen.
Eindeckt habe ich einen Filter aus England einen NEXUS 320, dieser soll für 45.000l reichen, nur bin ich da etwas Skeptsich.
Vielteich hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Filter gemacht.

Gruß
Sven


----------

